# Cosa avete preteso di sapere.....



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo. 
Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere? 
Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

È esperienza del forum che gli uomini desiderino conoscere particolari sessuali che, prevalentemente, le donne considerano irrilevanti.
Cosa vorresti sapere che credi che ti potrebbe dare pace?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È esperienza del forum che gli uomini desiderino conoscere particolari sessuali che, prevalentemente, le donne considerano irrilevanti.
> Cosa vorresti sapere che credi che ti potrebbe dare pace?


Ciao e innanzitutto grazie per la risposta.
Il problema è proprio che non so se conoscendo i  particolari che mi tormenta o potrei trovare pace o se rischio di peggiorare la situazione.....lei mi ha sempre detto che c'è stato un incontro e che quello che è successo è non era stato pianificato...
Sicuramente vorrei sapere esattamente dove e come sono finiti in hotel.....per quanto riguarda i particolari sessuali sinceramente vorrei sapere ma allo stesso tempo ho timore di sapere.....per questo chiedo consigli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

se chiedi entri in un vortice e non ne esci più. Ci staresti più male e comunque non riusciresti a capacitarti del perchè


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ciao e innanzitutto grazie per la risposta.
> Il problema è proprio che non so se conoscendo i  particolari che mi tormenta o potrei trovare pace o se rischio di peggiorare la situazione.....lei mi ha sempre detto che c'è stato un incontro e che quello che è successo è non era stato pianificato...
> Sicuramente vorrei sapere esattamente dove e come sono finiti in hotel.....per quanto riguarda i particolari sessuali sinceramente vorrei sapere ma allo stesso tempo ho timore di sapere.....per questo chiedo consigli.


Ma cosa pensi che facciano due persone a letto?
Cosa preferiresti forse non sapere?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se chiedi entri in un vortice e non ne esci più. Ci staresti più male e comunque non riusciresti a capacitarti del perchè


Capisco ed effettivamente è quello che temo. Caratterialmente sono una persona portata ad andare sempre in fondo alle situazioni, portato ad affrontare le situazioni di petto e mai ad aggirare l'ostacolo. In questa situazione mi sono veramente snaturato frenando il mio bisogno di sapere e di andare in fondo alle situazioni anche perché temo di mortificare eccessivamente mia moglie ( che paradosso...!!)e mi chiedo se faccio bene o meno....ma tu mi hai dato già la tua risposta. Grazie.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?


Stessa situazione identica. Io ho voluto sapere tutto



Mir ha detto:


> ....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?


Quasi tutto, ovviamente c'e' un limite e soprattutto non saprai mai la verita'



Mir ha detto:


> ....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio?


Si, diciamo per modo di dire, meglio sapere di preciso che immaginare e supporre le peggiori cose.



Mir ha detto:


> Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?


si, a me e' servito per conoscere il "nemico" e capire se e dove sbagliavo.



Mir ha detto:


> Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?


Tutto dato che il problema lo ha creato lei.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se chiedi entri in un vortice e non ne esci più. Ci staresti più male e comunque non riusciresti a capacitarti del perchè


per me e' accaduto l'esatto contrario, peraltro.

Se vuoi chiedi e ti sara' risposto


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ciao e innanzitutto grazie per la risposta.
> Il problema è proprio che non so se conoscendo i  particolari che mi tormenta o potrei trovare pace o se rischio di peggiorare la situazione.....lei mi ha sempre detto che c'è stato un incontro e che quello che è successo è non era stato pianificato...
> Sicuramente vorrei sapere esattamente dove e come sono finiti in hotel.....per quanto riguarda i particolari sessuali sinceramente vorrei sapere ma allo stesso tempo ho timore di sapere.....per questo chiedo consigli.


Solitamente una donna che tradisce organizza tutto nei minimi dettagli e fantastica sull'incontro. E quello che e' avvenuto sicuramente non e' stato una partita a briscola.  Sicuramente cose piu' trasgressive di quello che fate normalmente . Con lui , lei era libera da orpelli matrimoniali quindi ha dato fondo alla sua fantasia. Che poi la cosa l'abbia soddisfatta e' tutto da vedere. Anche il "post " e' classico "mogliettina perfetta " fino a che non ritornera' quella di prima a breve. Anche questo e' un classico.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa pensi che facciano due persone a letto?
> Cosa preferiresti forse non sapere?


Può essere che voglia sapere cosa ha fatto con l’amante che magari non faceva con lui
Non è che due persone a letto fanno le stesse cose di altre eh 
Quando fai questa domanda sembra che dai per scontato che non potrebbero esserci “sorprese”


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È esperienza del forum che gli uomini desiderino conoscere particolari sessuali che, prevalentemente, le donne considerano irrilevanti.
> Cosa vorresti sapere che credi che ti potrebbe dare pace?


TU li consideri irrilevanti. Non e' l'aspetto sessuale ad avere importanza ma il perche' con lui ha fatto  a mente serena cose che con te non faceva nemmeno lontanamente.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

Ma al di la dei dettagli: sapendo che ti tradisce cosa pensi di fare te?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere che voglia sapere cosa ha fatto con l’amante che magari non faceva con lui
> Non è che due persone a letto fanno le stesse cose di altre eh
> Quando fai questa domanda sembra che dai per scontato che non potrebbero esserci “sorprese”


Sto chiedendo a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> TU li consideri irrilevanti. Non e' l'aspetto sessuale ad avere importanza ma il perche' con lui ha fatto  a mente serena cose che con te non faceva nemmeno lontanamente.


Sto chiedendo a lui.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto chiedendo a lui.


Sembra una domanda retorica


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sembra una domanda retorica


A letto si fa sesso.
Se lui vuole sapere è perché appunto ha fantasie sul sesso con altri che lo farebbero sentire a disagio. Questo è interessante. Non quello che in effetti è stato fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A letto si fa sesso.
> Se lui vuole sapere è perché appunto ha fantasie sul sesso con altri che lo farebbero sentire a disagio. Questo è interessante. Non quello che in effetti è stato fatto.


Ma il sesso ha mille sfacettature e pratiche 
Io per esempio sarei incazzata all’idea che facesse con altre cose che con me non ha voluto fare
Poco cambierebbe a livello di tradimento ma sarebbe un’aggravante


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il sesso ha mille sfacettature e pratiche
> Io per esempio sarei incazzata all’idea che facesse con altre cose che con me non ha voluto fare
> Poco cambierebbe a livello di tradimento ma sarebbe un’aggravante


Ma lo deve dire lui.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A letto si fa sesso.
> Se lui vuole sapere è perché appunto ha fantasie sul sesso con altri che lo farebbero sentire a disagio. Questo è interessante. Non quello che in effetti è stato fatto.


Ho chiesto pareri proprio perché ho le idee un po' confuse a riguardo..... chiaramente so esattamente cosa si fa a letto e per il mio modo di vedere il sesso penso di aver fatto quasi tutto con mia moglie..... però il  suo trincerarsi dietro a frasi del tipo " la cosa mi fa schifo al solo pensiero "......"non mi è piaciuto per nulla ma mi ha fatto solo stare male" oppure" per favore non ricordarmi quell'episodio perché sto male solo al pensiero"......che di per sé potrebbero tranquillizzarmi in realtà alimentano in me grandi interrogativi..... anche il fatto di dirmi che " non era programmato ma è successo" senza darmi ulteriori spiegazioni mi lascia interdetto.....per assurdo me ne farei più una ragione se mi dicesse che cercava qualcosa di eccitante o qualcosa di nuovo.....non so se riesco a spiegarmi.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il sesso ha mille sfacettature e pratiche
> Io per esempio sarei incazzata all’idea che facesse con altre cose che con me non ha voluto fare
> Poco cambierebbe a livello di tradimento ma sarebbe un’aggravante


Certamente darebbe fastidio saperlo ma almeno potrei capire che avrebbe bisogno di altro rispetto quello che facciamo assieme..... invece dire che a letto  non vuole nient'altro di più di quello che facciamo ma che tutto è nato perché voleva più attenzioni mi sembra come se volesse banalizzare l'accaduto...



Etta ha detto:


> Ma al di la dei dettagli: sapendo che ti tradisce cosa pensi di fare te?


Ho deciso di provare a perdonare ed a rinnovare il nostro rapporto che si stava appiattendo ma il problema sono i cattivi pensieri ed il ricordo dell'accaduto....


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo.
> Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
> Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?
> Grazie.


se non hai tendenze cuck, lascia perdere i dettagli, servono solo a buttar sale sulla ferita.   tu cosa credi di aver sbagliato nel rapporto con tua moglie prima del tradimento?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Solitamente una donna che tradisce organizza tutto nei minimi dettagli e fantastica sull'incontro. E quello che e' avvenuto sicuramente non e' stato una partita a briscola.  Sicuramente cose piu' trasgressive di quello che fate normalmente . Con lui , lei era libera da orpelli matrimoniali quindi ha dato fondo alla sua fantasia. Che poi la cosa l'abbia soddisfatta e' tutto da vedere. Anche il "post " e' classico "mogliettina perfetta " fino a che non ritornera' quella di prima a breve. Anche questo e' un classico.


Ecco forse è proprio quello che penso o quantomeno immagino io ma che invece lei non vuole ammettere.....preferirei mi dicesse onestamente le cose come sono realmente andate piuttosto di continuare a raccontarmi la solita storiella tendenze a minimizzare e banalizzare tutto....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ho chiesto pareri proprio perché ho le idee un po' confuse a riguardo..... chiaramente so esattamente cosa si fa a letto e per il mio modo di vedere il sesso penso di aver fatto quasi tutto con mia moglie..... però il  suo trincerarsi dietro a frasi del tipo " la cosa mi fa schifo al solo pensiero "......"non mi è piaciuto per nulla ma mi ha fatto solo stare male" oppure" per favore non ricordarmi quell'episodio perché sto male solo al pensiero"......che di per sé potrebbero tranquillizzarmi in realtà alimentano in me grandi interrogativi..... anche il fatto di dirmi che " non era programmato ma è successo" senza darmi ulteriori spiegazioni mi lascia interdetto.....per assurdo me ne farei più una ragione se mi dicesse che cercava qualcosa di eccitante o qualcosa di nuovo.....non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
> 
> 
> Certamente darebbe fastidio saperlo ma almeno potrei capire che avrebbe bisogno di altro rispetto quello che facciamo assieme..... invece dire che a letto  non vuole nient'altro di più di quello che facciamo ma che tutto è nato perché voleva più attenzioni mi sembra come se volesse banalizzare l'accaduto...
> ...


Non lo trovo assurdo.
Può essere deludente ciò che si è vagheggiato


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non hai tendenze cuck, lascia perdere i dettagli, servono solo a buttar sale sulla ferita.   tu cosa credi di aver sbagliato nel rapporto con tua moglie prima del tradimento?


Credo, anzi sono sicuro di aver sbagliato molto..... egoisticamente ho dedicato tantissimo tempo allo sport trascurando lei e la famiglia ed ho la colpa di non aver colto o voluto cogliere segnali che mi dovevano fare capire che non potevo tirare troppo la corda.... proprio per questo ho deciso di provare a perdonare e di provare a cambiare....e devo dire che al netto del fattaccio attualmente abbiamo ripreso a stare bene insieme ed a condividere passioni e tempo libero..... però ho quel maledetto tarlo che non riesco a togliere dalla testa e nonostante tutto fatico a farmene una ragione.... Non penso assolutamente di avere tendenze cuck però forse per il fatto di aver ricevuto troppe poche risposte continuo a farmi mille domande....


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo trovo assurdo.
> Può essere deludente ciò che si è vagheggiato


 ecco è come se il tradimento venisse banalizzato....


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Stessa situazione identica. Io ho voluto sapere tutto
> 
> 
> Quasi tutto, ovviamente c'e' un limite e soprattutto non saprai mai la verita'
> ...


Quindi ricapitolando ti sei fatto raccontare tutto, come si sono conosciuti e frequentati e la cosa ti ha fatto stare meglio.....ma è stata lei di iniziativa o hai dovuto fare il quarto grado ?
Ora state insieme ed avete sistemato ?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Credo, anzi sono sicuro di aver sbagliato molto..... egoisticamente ho dedicato tantissimo tempo allo sport trascurando lei e la famiglia ed ho la colpa di non aver colto o voluto cogliere segnali che mi dovevano fare capire che non potevo tirare troppo la corda.... proprio per questo ho deciso di provare a perdonare e di provare a cambiare....e devo dire che al netto del fattaccio attualmente abbiamo ripreso a stare bene insieme ed a condividere passioni e tempo libero..... però ho quel maledetto tarlo che non riesco a togliere dalla testa e nonostante tutto fatico a farmene una ragione.... Non penso assolutamente di avere tendenze cuck però forse per il fatto di aver ricevuto troppe poche risposte continuo a farmi mille domande....


guarda, se non hai tendenze di un certo tipo, sapere se gli ha dato il culo o no, non ti cambia la sostanza.   a volte le motivazioni di un tradimento possono essere crudelmente banali. e non è detto che tu sia in grado di sopportarle.


----------



## ladyred (7 Marzo 2022)

Quando un mio ex mi tradì volevo sapere solo poche cose. Tanto sarebbe cambiato poco


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo.
> Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
> Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?
> Grazie.


Non ho mai chiesto particolari e non perché non fossi curiosa. Sinceramente saperli non sarebbe servito a niente. Ero e sono tuttora dell'idea che se si decide di perdonare lo si deve fare fino in fondo, altrimenti meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada. Vivere con i rancori sarebbe difficile per entrambi.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, se non hai tendenze di un certo tipo, sapere se gli ha dato il culo o no, non ti cambia la sostanza.   a volte le motivazioni di un tradimento possono essere crudelmente banali. e non è detto che tu sia in grado di sopportarle.


Non capisco cosa intendi quando dici " che tu sia in grado di sopportarle.."....ti riferisci al fatto in se o a eventuali dettagli ?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi quando dici " che tu sia in grado di sopportarle.."....ti riferisci al fatto in se o a eventuali dettagli ?


le motivazioni di un tradimento possono essere infinite, a volte solo davvero banali e meschine.   a volte nascondono un disagio profondo ed una crepa nel rapporto ufficiale che può diventare una voragine.

ipotizziamo che tua moglie ti dica "guarda, ha il cazzo più grosso che abbia mai visto e non ho resistito alla tentazione"  oppure "lui mi corteggiava, tu manco mi vedevi più e mi sono lasciata andare"

cosa faresti?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai chiesto particolari e non perché non fossi curiosa. Sinceramente saperli non sarebbe servito a niente. Ero e sono tuttora dell'idea che se si decide di perdonare lo si deve fare fino in fondo, altrimenti meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada. Vivere con i rancori sarebbe difficile per entrambi.


Quindi ti sei limitata a prendere atto dell'accaduto e ti sei concentrata sul ricostruire il rapporto senza rimuginarci troppo su ?


----------



## Nono (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir .... credo che per tua moglie rivivere la situazione, il senso di colpa, la vergogna,  l'imbarazzo, ... comunque riportare alla luce ciò che le ha causato paura di perdere tutto per una cazzata .... dev'essere doloroso.
Né a te servirà a nulla conoscere i dettagli, se non a farti poi dei film amari.
Ogni relazione è sempre diversa da un'altra... è quello che c'è stato col tipo rimane lì,  non ha nulla a che fare con te. Non ha senso fare dei confronti. 
L'unica cosa reale è che il confronto l'hai vinto tu, perché ha scelto te.
Non fare l'errore di non riuscire a goderti il presente con lei per errori passati che non esistono più.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le motivazioni di un tradimento possono essere infinite, a volte solo davvero banali e meschine.   a volte nascondono un disagio profondo ed una crepa nel rapporto ufficiale che può diventare una voragine.
> 
> ipotizziamo che tua moglie ti dica "guarda, ha il cazzo più grosso che abbia mai visto e non ho resistito alla tentazione"  oppure "lui mi corteggiava, tu manco mi vedevi più e mi sono lasciata andare"
> 
> cosa faresti?


Almeno mi avrebbe dato un motivo bello o brutto che sia.... Come ti ho detto prima sono consapevole di aver avuto delle colpe ma si poteva parlarne anziché arrivare a ciò..... La cosa che per come sono fatto io mi lascia interdetto è che non riesca a fornirmi una motivazione vera.... sarà che intendo la fedeltà come un valore molto importante...forse troppo. Ma un motivo seppur scomodo potrebbe dare un minimo senso....


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Quindi ti sei limitata a prendere atto dell'accaduto e ti sei concentrata sul ricostruire il rapporto senza rimuginarci troppo su ?


Sì. 
Non ti sembra assurdo che dopo 3 anni tu voglia sapere tutto sul suo tradimento?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ecco è come se il tradimento venisse banalizzato....


Intendi dire che io banalizzo il tradimento? Io?
Forse sei tu che lo vuoi ridurre a prestazioni sessuali.
Io dicevo che si può immaginare di provare emozioni che poi non si provano o che, se vuoi pensare a particolari, immaginare di essere baciata come sogni e poi non avvenire.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Almeno mi avrebbe dato un motivo bello o brutto che sia.... Come ti ho detto prima sono consapevole di aver avuto delle colpe ma si poteva parlarne anziché arrivare a ciò..... La cosa che per come sono fatto io mi lascia interdetto è che non riesca a fornirmi una motivazione vera.... sarà che intendo la fedeltà come un valore molto importante...forse troppo. Ma un motivo seppur scomodo potrebbe dare un minimo senso....


non hai risposto.   se tua moglie ti dicesse che c'è andata perchè ha un cazzo più grosso del tuo, che faresti?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mir .... credo che per tua moglie rivivere la situazione, il senso di colpa, la vergogna,  l'imbarazzo, ... comunque riportare alla luce ciò che le ha causato paura di perdere tutto per una cazzata .... dev'essere doloroso.
> Né a te servirà a nulla conoscere i dettagli, se non a farti poi dei film amari.
> Ogni relazione è sempre diversa da un'altra... è quello che c'è stato col tipo rimane lì,  non ha nulla a che fare con te. Non ha senso fare dei confronti.
> L'unica cosa reale è che il confronto l'hai vinto tu, perché ha scelto te.
> Non fare l'errore di non riuscire a goderti il presente con lei per errori passati che non esistono più.


Hai dato una magnifica risposta.... è quello che una parte di me vuole credere ed una parte di me probabilmente invece si rifiuta di credere portandomi a cercare ulteriori risposte in dettagli probabilmente pericolosi. Probabilmente quando la parte di me che vuole credere questo prevarrà sull'altra allora riuscirò veramente a godere appieno dell'armonia di coppia ritrovata.... grazie


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi dire che io banalizzo il tradimento? Io?
> Forse sei tu che lo vuoi ridurre a prestazioni sessuali.
> Io dicevo che si può immaginare di provare emozioni che poi non si provano o che, se vuoi pensare a particolari, immaginare di essere baciata come sogni e poi non avvenire.


No no Brunetta....io non ti conosco nemmeno per dire che tu banalizzi il tradimento......mi riferivo alle poche risposte che ho ricevuto da mia moglie in seguito al tradimento.... Non voglio ridurlo al solo atto sessuale anzi, come detto, una parte di me vorrebbe sapere come ci si è arrivati....cosa cercava....cosa ha trovato in questa persona... Come ho risposto a Nono quando riuscirò a farmi meno domande riuscirò a vivere meglio....


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai risposto.   se tua moglie ti dicesse che c'è andata perchè ha un cazzo più grosso del tuo, che faresti?


Se mi permetti una volta che è arrivata a quel punto non penso che si sarebbe rivestita se c'è l'avesse avuto più piccolo...... Quindi non la vedo come motivazione per arrivare al tradimento... piuttosto avrebbe potuto essere una ragione per continuare con lui ma così non è stato.....permettimi la battuta ma almeno su questo punto ho vinto io ...haha


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Certamente darebbe fastidio saperlo ma almeno potrei capire che avrebbe bisogno di altro rispetto quello che facciamo assieme..... invece dire che a letto  non vuole nient'altro di più di quello che facciamo ma che tutto è nato perché voleva più attenzioni mi sembra come se volesse banalizzare l'accaduto...


Se così fosse avrebbe dovuto dirtelo.
Dubito che si tradisca per quello


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Se mi permetti una volta che è arrivata a quel punto non penso che si sarebbe rivestita se c'è l'avesse avuto più piccolo...... Quindi non la vedo come motivazione per arrivare al tradimento... piuttosto avrebbe potuto essere una ragione per continuare con lui ma così non è stato.....permettimi la battuta ma almeno su questo punto ho vinto io ...haha


ovviamente devi prenderlo come un esempio molto terra terra per spiegare che le motivazioni potrebbero anche deluderti.  nel senso di essere deluso da lei.   e che magari è per timore di deluderti che non vuota il sacco.

può anche essere che un domani ti dica tutto sponteneamente.   ci sta che abbia desiderio di ricostruire un nuovo rapporto e consolidarlo, con te.

non avere fretta


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non hai risposto.   se tua moglie ti dicesse che c'è andata perchè ha un cazzo più grosso del tuo, che faresti?


Be se una da una risposta così scema non vale la pena nemmeno pensare di recuperare


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> cosa ha trovato in questa persona...


Semplicemente ha trovato qualcuno che non sei tu.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be se una da una risposta così scema non vale la pena nemmeno pensare di recuperare


certo.   ma come risposto anche a Mir, a volte le motivazioni sono sceme


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non ti sembra assurdo che dopo 3 anni tu voglia sapere tutto sul suo tradimento?


si chiama orgoglio ferito,a volte


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovviamente devi prenderlo come un esempio molto terra terra per spiegare che le motivazioni potrebbero anche deluderti.  nel senso di essere deluso da lei.   e che magari è per timore di deluderti che non vuota il sacco.
> 
> può anche essere che un domani ti dica tutto sponteneamente.   ci sta che abbia desiderio di ricostruire un nuovo rapporto e consolidarlo, con te.
> 
> non avere fretta


Grazie.... è proprio perché vedo in lei vera sofferenza ed imbarazzo che mi limito nelle domande e nel tornare troppo spesso sull'accaduto ma purtroppo questo va contro la mia innata curiosità di andare sempre a fondo sulle cose.... In.mio carattere mi porta a non  fermarmi mai  fino a che le cose non mi sono chiare ma sto capendo dai vostri commenti che probabilmente dovrò farmene una ragione se vorrò provare a mettere da parte l'accaduto....ma gli scambi di opinioni servono proprio per questo... anche perché non ne ho mai parlato con nessun altro, né parenti né amici un po' per vergogna un po' per non rovinarle l'immagine...


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> No no Brunetta....io non ti conosco nemmeno per dire che tu banalizzi il tradimento......mi riferivo alle poche risposte che ho ricevuto da mia moglie in seguito al tradimento.... Non voglio ridurlo al solo atto sessuale anzi, come detto, una parte di me vorrebbe sapere come ci si è arrivati....cosa cercava....cosa ha trovato in questa persona... Come ho risposto a Nono quando riuscirò a farmi meno domande riuscirò a vivere meglio....


Direi che le questioni che ti poni sono le più importanti, per me, e sono quelle che hai tutto il diritto di sapere.

Sono le domande che farei anch’io. 
Lei ha scelto te, ma tu devi aver la possibilità di riscegliere nuovamente lei.

E per farlo lei deve darti le risposte e permetterti di conoscerla e di “rassicurarti” sulla sua volontà di voler stare con te, e sulle sue motivazioni.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non ti sembra assurdo che dopo 3 anni tu voglia sapere tutto sul suo tradimento?


È proprio per capire se mi sono rivolto al forum.... Certo che razionalmente può sembrare assurdo ma come ho spiegato probabilmente mi sono mancate delle risposte al momento opportuno...anche  l'orgoglio sicuramente gioca un ruolo in tutto questo.


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Grazie.... è proprio perché vedo in lei vera sofferenza ed imbarazzo che mi limito nelle domande e nel tornare troppo spesso sull'accaduto ma purtroppo questo va contro la mia innata curiosità di andare sempre a fondo sulle cose.... In.mio carattere mi porta a non  fermarmi mai  fino a che le cose non mi sono chiare ma sto capendo dai vostri commenti che probabilmente dovrò farmene una ragione se vorrò provare a mettere da parte l'accaduto....ma gli scambi di opinioni servono proprio per questo... anche perché non ne ho mai parlato con nessun altro, né parenti né amici un po' per vergogna un po' per non rovinarle l'immagine...


Ma lei sofferenza e imbarazzo de che?!

Un bel chissenefrega no? 

Anch’io fossi al posto suo vorrei passare in fretta oltre, non è che non la capisco, ma se mi rendo conto di voler star con te sto anche in piedi tutta la notte a cercare di spiegarti.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo.
> Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
> Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?
> Grazie.


Prima di tutto sta andando tutto secondo copione. Anche la tua reazione. Posso dirti che i dubbi, i tarli non ti passeranno mai e ogni tanto verranno fuori ... E con molta forza.. E ti ritrovi come se fosse il primo giorno della scoperta. Puoi fare tutte le domande che vuoi ma le risposte ricevute tendono sempre a sminuire il tutto.. E soprattutto nei rigurgiti le risposte le giudicherai insufficienti, false ecc e rifarai stessa domanda. Spingiti dove vuoi ma sappi che impossibile avere poi la verità.. E alcune risposte potrebbero entrarti nel cervello e non uscire mai più e fomentare immagini, con associazione di luoghi o tempi. Devi imparare a non chiedere, non farti domande. E imparare a convivere con questo nuovo te.. Che ama a metà, che in un secondo vuole abbracciarla e il secondo dopo vorrebbe respingerla. Fidati non passerà mai questo nuovo approccio. Triste ma è la realtà. Ma avrete cmq bei momenti ecc. Solo tu puoi sapere fino a quanto è quando sopportare. PS lei ovviamente non vuole parlarne ecc. È trovarsi faccia a faccia con un pezzo di lei che non riconosce ed è lontano da ciò che stesso lei pensava forse di essere. Pps antenne sempre alzate gli strascichi con gli amanti sono sempre dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che le questioni che ti poni sono le più importanti, per me, e sono quelle che hai tutto il diritto di sapere.
> 
> Sono le domande che farei anch’io.
> Lei ha scelto te, ma tu devi aver la possibilità di riscegliere nuovamente lei.
> ...


Brava, ecco un altro punto da considerare.... Se vuoi essere perdonata ma mi racconti poco o quello che vuoi non può essere un vero perdono. Un perdono pieno presuppone di essere messi a conoscenza del fatto per intero...( Dettagli scabrosi a parte).


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma il sesso ha mille sfacettature e pratiche
> Io per esempio sarei incazzata all’idea che facesse con altre cose che con me non ha voluto fare
> Poco cambierebbe a livello di tradimento ma sarebbe un’aggravante


Argomento trito e ritrito che ogni tanto viene fuori. Con rispettive fazioni.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Grazie.... è proprio perché vedo in lei vera sofferenza ed imbarazzo che mi limito nelle domande e nel tornare troppo spesso sull'accaduto ma purtroppo questo va contro la mia innata curiosità di andare sempre a fondo sulle cose.... In.mio carattere mi porta a non  fermarmi mai  fino a che le cose non mi sono chiare ma sto capendo dai vostri commenti che probabilmente dovrò farmene una ragione se vorrò provare a mettere da parte l'accaduto....ma gli scambi di opinioni servono proprio per questo... anche perché non ne ho mai parlato con nessun altro, né parenti né amici un po' per vergogna un po' per non rovinarle l'immagine...


il forum esiste proprio perchè ci sono cose che non si possono dire nè agli amici nè ai parenti.   secondo me hai solo troppa fretta, nei traditi capita spesso, di cercare una ragione in qualcosa che non necessariamente è razionale.


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai chiesto particolari e non perché non fossi curiosa. Sinceramente saperli non sarebbe servito a niente. Ero e sono tuttora dell'idea che se si decide di perdonare lo si deve fare fino in fondo, altrimenti meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada. Vivere con i rancori sarebbe difficile per entrambi.


Ma dopo un tradimento credi sia veramente possibile andare avanti ma senza rancore? Ci sarà sempre. Non sono ghandi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ecco forse è proprio quello che penso o quantomeno immagino io ma che invece lei non vuole ammettere.....preferirei mi dicesse onestamente le cose come sono realmente andate piuttosto di continuare a raccontarmi la solita storiella tendenze a minimizzare e banalizzare tutto....


Il minimizzare credo che sia vergogna, non è facile affrontare a viso aperto questo argomento


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Brava, ecco un altro punto da considerare.... Se vuoi essere perdonata ma mi racconti poco o quello che vuoi non può essere un vero perdono. Un perdono pieno presuppone di essere messi a conoscenza del fatto per intero...( Dettagli scabrosi a parte).


Io credo che i particolari siano irrilevanti.
Quello che tu non riesci a digerire è una intimità da cui sei stato escluso. 
Chiedere è violare quella intimità e farla tua.
Ma (io ritengo giustamente) quella parte intima è sua e non vuole metterla nel vostro letto, perché se ce la mette, non se ne va più. 
Tu intuisci questo ed è per questo che vuoi e non vuoi.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Prima di tutto sta andando tutto secondo copione. Anche la tua reazione. Posso dirti che i dubbi, i tarli non ti passeranno mai e ogni tanto verranno fuori ... E con molta forza.. E ti ritrovi come se fosse il primo giorno della scoperta. Puoi fare tutte le domande che vuoi ma le risposte ricevute tendono sempre a sminuire il tutto.. E soprattutto nei rigurgiti le risposte le giudicherai insufficienti, false ecc e rifarai stessa domanda. Spingiti dove vuoi ma sappi che impossibile avere poi la verità.. E alcune risposte potrebbero entrarti nel cervello e non uscire mai più e fomentare immagini, con associazione di luoghi o tempi. Devi imparare a non chiedere, non farti domande. E imparare a convivere con questo nuovo te.. Che ama a metà, che in un secondo vuole abbracciarla e il secondo dopo vorrebbe respingerla. Fidati non passerà mai questo nuovo approccio. Triste ma è la realtà. Ma avrete cmq bei momenti ecc. Solo tu puoi sapere fino a quanto è quando sopportare. PS lei ovviamente non vuole parlarne ecc. È trovarsi faccia a faccia con un pezzo di lei che non riconosce ed è lontano da ciò che stesso lei pensava forse di essere. Pps antenne sempre alzate gli strascichi con gli amanti sono sempre dietro l'angolo...


Mi riconosco pienamente in quanto da te scritto, solo che ho ancora la forse vana speranza di riuscire un giorno a dimenticare e di ritornare a vivere il rapporto senza se e senza ma, senza tarli e senza interrogativi. E appunto il senso del mio post era se si potesse arrivare a ciò una volta ricevuta risposta alle domande che rimbalzano in testa e fin dove sarebbe stato opportuno spingersi nel desiderio di sapere....ma a quanto pare non è questa la strada che mi viene consigliata dalla maggioranza di voi.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Mi riconosco pienamente in quanto da te scritto, solo che ho ancora la forse vana speranza di riuscire un giorno a dimenticare e di ritornare a vivere il rapporto senza se e senza ma, senza tarli e senza interrogativi. E appunto il senso del mio post era se si potesse arrivare a ciò una volta ricevuta risposta alle domande che rimbalzano in testa e fin dove sarebbe stato opportuno spingersi nel desiderio di sapere....ma a quanto pare non è questa la strada che mi viene consigliata dalla maggioranza di voi.


l'unica domanda che ha senso porsi è cosa vuoi tu.  se vuoi ancora lei, bene.  ce l'hai.   tutto il resto, se deve venire a galla, verrà da solo.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il minimizzare credo che sia vergogna, non è facile affrontare a viso aperto questo argomento


Verissimo ma altrettanto vero è che non è facile sopportare il peso del tradimento subito. Anch'io provo vergogna tra l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Verissimo ma altrettanto vero è che non è facile sopportare il peso del tradimento subito. Anch'io *provo vergogna tra l'altro.*


Perché?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Verissimo ma altrettanto vero è che non è facile sopportare il peso del tradimento subito. Anch'io provo vergogna tra l'altro.


Sai chi è lui?


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Brava, ecco un altro punto da considerare.... Se vuoi essere perdonata ma mi racconti poco o quello che vuoi non può essere un vero perdono. Un perdono pieno presuppone di essere messi a conoscenza del fatto per intero...( Dettagli scabrosi a parte).


Mmm… nì.
Presuppone una piena disponibilità verso di te e comprensione rispetto al tuo bisogno di sapere.

Io posso pensare che non ti aiuti sapere quanti pompini gli ho fatto, ma dirtelo comunque. 
Francamente mi rifiuterei di dare certe risposte però, e cercherei invece di farti capire dov’è stato il problema, i motivi ecc. 

Il perdono non dipende da quanti dettagli sai, che volendo possono arrivare all’infinito, ma da quello che ti consente di andare oltre.

Solo tu sai cos’è, e soprattutto.. se c’è.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Fidati non passerà mai questo nuovo approccio


però, che bella prospettiva .

per quanto ne so, non sono stato mai tradito ma caratterialmente mi conosco e come @Mir cercherei di capirci il più possibile andando a fondo consapevole del rischio che sapere certe cose potrebbe solo peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che i particolari siano irrilevanti.
> Quello che tu non riesci a digerire è una intimità da cui sei stato escluso.
> Chiedere è violare quella intimità e farla tua.
> Ma (io ritengo giustamente) quella parte intima è sua e non vuole metterla nel vostro letto, perché se ce la mette, non se ne va più.
> Tu intuisci questo ed è per questo che vuoi e non vuoi.


Questa è una riflessione veramente molto profonda e pensandoci bene puoi aver centrato l'obiettivo. Effettivamente (sbagliando lo so ) intimamente la ritenevo "mia" e probabilmente non sopporto il fatto di essere stato escluso. Da quando è successo non le ho mai più detto "sei mia" o amore "mio" .... È molto complicato da spiegare...


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unica domanda che ha senso porsi è cosa vuoi tu.  se vuoi ancora lei, bene.  ce l'hai.   tutto il resto, se deve venire a galla, verrà da solo.


È sempre quello, il nodo.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unica domanda che ha senso porsi è cosa vuoi tu.  se vuoi ancora lei, bene.  ce l'hai.   tutto il resto, se deve venire a galla, verrà da solo.


Spero di riuscirci...


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> però, che bella prospettiva .
> 
> per quanto ne so, non sono stato mai tradito ma caratterialmente mi conosco e come @Mir cercherei di capirci il più possibile andando a fondo consapevole del rischio che sapere certe cose potrebbe solo peggiorare la situazione.


Come potresti reagire non lo sai. Fidati. Ti ci devi trovare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Questa è una riflessione veramente molto profonda e pensandoci bene puoi aver centrato l'obiettivo. Effettivamente (sbagliando lo so ) intimamente la ritenevo "mia" e probabilmente non sopporto il fatto di essere stato escluso. Da quando è successo non le ho mai più detto "sei mia" o amore "mio" .... È molto complicato da spiegare...


Non è complicato.
Per me è strano chi non comprende come il tradimento infrange un patto.
Però tua moglie lo sa. Non ci pensava quando, abbandonandosi alle emozioni, ha voluto vivere la relazione. Poi non è detto che sia in grado o voglia approfondire.
Il più delle volte si tradisce per vivere parti di sé sconosciute e non e facile riconoscerlo.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Spero di riuscirci...


spero di riuscirci è l'anticamera del fallimento.   o lo vuoi o non lo vuoi, al più puoi dirmi che sei ancora frastornato e non in grado di decidere.  al che ti risponderei che per me lo vuoi, almeno questo mi trasmettono le tue parole.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mmm… nì.
> Presuppone una piena disponibilità verso di te e comprensione rispetto al tuo bisogno di sapere.
> 
> Io posso pensare che non ti aiuti sapere quanti pompini gli ho fatto, ma dirtelo comunque.
> ...


Sto capendo che il perdono è veramente qualcosa di complesso...non per niente viene definito "divino".... almeno quello incondizionato.


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si chiama orgoglio ferito,a volte


A distanza di 3 anni?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A distanza di 3 anni?


sì.   la mente è una roba strana


----------



## Vera (7 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma dopo un tradimento credi sia veramente possibile andare avanti ma senza rancore? Ci sarà sempre. Non sono ghandi.


Sì, è possibile. Altrimenti, come ho detto, saluti e baci.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è complicato.
> Per me è strano chi non comprende come il tradimento infrange un patto.
> Però tua moglie lo sa. Non ci pensava quando, abbandonandosi alle emozioni, ha voluto vivere la relazione. Poi non è detto che sia in grado o voglia approfondire.
> Il più delle volte si tradisce per vivere parti di sé sconosciute e non e facile riconoscerlo.


A me piacerebbe aiutarla a scoprire quella parte di lei che cercava di trovare altrove....


----------



## Ulisse (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il perdono non dipende da quanti dettagli sai, che volendo possono arrivare all’infinito, ma da quello che ti consente di andare oltre.


sicuramente.
Però il perdono deve pur passare attraverso le esigenze del tradito.

Se il numero dei pompini non è per lei importante, ne capisco pienamente la ragione..non per ultimo il voler sminuire la cosa.
Ma se è importante per lui credo che sono informazioni che in un certo senso sono dovute se richieste.

Se ti fa male ricordare o fornire certi dettagli io non posso farci niente.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Come potresti reagire non lo sai. Fidati. Ti ci devi trovare.


Hai pienamente ragione sul dopo...sul come proseguire..se non ti ci trovi, non puoi saperlo
Non saprei proprio quale potrebbe essere la risposta che mi darei alla inevitabile domanda se ci fosse ancora amore per provare a continuare, a buttarsi tutto dietro.

Su come reagire credo di conoscermi.
Anzi,In un certo senso mi ci sono trovato per aver travisato e ti posso assicurare che domande ne ho fatte. e di informazioni ottenibili in totale autonomia ne avevo molte dopo pochi giorni.
Quello che ho notato, la cosa più difficile da gestire, è l'accettare che non c'è niente altro da sapere.
E' facile  entrare in un loop che ti porta a chiedere e chiedere perchè sei convinto che ci sia altro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe aiutarla a scoprire quella parte di lei che cercava di trovare altrove....


Magari non le piace.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe aiutarla a scoprire quella parte di lei che cercava di trovare altrove....


Ecco vedi per me sarebbe invece motivo per chiudere


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> spero di riuscirci è l'anticamera del fallimento.   o lo vuoi o non lo vuoi, al più puoi dirmi che sei ancora frastornato e non in grado di decidere.  al che ti risponderei che per me lo vuoi, almeno questo mi trasmettono le tue parole.


Certo che lo voglio però non voglio essere presuntuoso da dire che ci riuscirò sicuramente.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco vedi per me sarebbe invece motivo per chiudere


Puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa pensi che facciano due persone a letto?
> Cosa preferiresti forse non sapere?


digli della risposta di disincantata


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari non le piace.


Può essere...


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai chi è lui?


Lo so ma non lo conosco di persona. Appena ho scoperto  l'ho chiamato al telefono ma niente di più anche perché abita molto lontano.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarti meglio?


Prima di cercare fuori quello che voleva doveva parlarne con te 
E lo dico da traditrice 
Con il cavolo che poi mi sforzo di darti quello che cercavi per ricominciare 
Lo sforzo deve essere suo mica tuo


----------



## francoff (7 Marzo 2022)

Io ti porto la mia esperienza che ha il valore di essere personale e quindi non replicabile al 100% : non se ne esce , alla fine è meglio troncare. Io Ho impiegato anni a capirlo ma ora ne sono contento , contento anche di averci impiegato anni e non aver fatto le cose in modo impulsivo.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prima di cercare fuori quello che voleva doveva parlarne con te
> E lo dico da traditrice
> Con il cavolo che poi mi sforzo di darti quello che cercavi per ricominciare
> Lo sforzo deve essere suo mica tuo


Se ho deciso di continuare con lei è perché ho riconosciuto delle mancanze da parte mia nei suoi confronti ed ho visto dei margini per poter migliorare la nostra vita di coppia e così è stato.... Purtroppo come detto non è per me  facile dimenticare quel trauma... però a questo punto  se conoscere una parte di lei a me sconosciuta potesse aiutare a migliorare ulteriormente il nostro rapporto perché no ?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Io ti porto la mia esperienza che ha il valore di essere personale e quindi non replicabile al 100% : non se ne esce , alla fine è meglio troncare. Io Ho impiegato anni a capirlo ma ora ne sono contento , contento anche di averci impiegato anni e non aver fatto le cose in modo impulsivo.


Hai troncato perché non siete riusciti a riprendere il rapporto o "solo" a seguito del tradimento ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Se ho deciso di continuare con lei è perché ho riconosciuto delle mancanze da parte mia nei suoi confronti ed ho visto dei margini per poter migliorare la nostra vita di coppia e così è stato.... Purtroppo come detto non è per me  facile dimenticare quel trauma... però a questo punto  se conoscere una parte di lei a me sconosciuta potesse aiutare a migliorare ulteriormente il nostro rapporto perché no ?


Le tue mancanze ci possono essere state ma lei te le ha mai fatte notare?
E se non ci fossero state? Io per esempio quando ho tradito non potevo accusare mio marito di nessuna mancanza


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sicuramente.
> Però il perdono deve pur passare attraverso le esigenze del tradito.
> 
> Se il numero dei pompini non è per lei importante, ne capisco pienamente la ragione..non per ultimo il voler sminuire la cosa.
> ...


È quello che ho scritto. Sarei attenta alle sue esigenze e cercherei di dargli le risposte che gli servono.

Dimostrandogli di tenere a lui. Fornendogli le rassicurazioni di cui ha bisogno.

Ma stando attenta anche che non diventi un pozzo senza fondo. 
Il ricostruire dopo un tradimento non può configurarsi come un rapporto di credito/debito costante.

È sacrosanto il momento in cui faccio da pungiball umano, perché ho “peccato”, ma deve essere un momento circoscritto e propedeutico a tirar fuori tutto per risanare e per capire le rispettive colpe, se ci sono.

Non una scusa per sfogare rabbia e frustrazioni imperiture.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Se ho deciso di continuare con lei è perché ho riconosciuto delle mancanze da parte mia nei suoi confronti ed ho visto dei margini per poter migliorare la nostra vita di coppia e così è stato.... Purtroppo come detto non è per me  facile dimenticare quel trauma... però a questo punto  se conoscere una parte di lei a me sconosciuta potesse aiutare a migliorare ulteriormente il nostro rapporto perché no ?


Se in tre anni no ti ha detto nulla non vedo come   te lo possa dire ora . 
o cambi spartito o continua e fregatene


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le tue mancanze ci possono essere state ma lei te le ha mai fatte notare?
> E se non ci fossero state? Io per esempio quando ho tradito non potevo accusare mio marito di nessuna mancanza


E perche' lo hai tradito? Non ti faccio la morale, e' solo per capire. Magari e' solo perche' non siamo fatti per essere monogami


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E perche' lo hai tradito? Non ti faccio la morale, e' solo per capire. Magari e' solo perche' non siamo fatti per essere monogami


Perché ho incontrato un uomo che mi ha fatto perdere la testa e non ho voluto rinunciarci


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È quello che ho scritto. Sarei attenta alle sue esigenze e cercherei di dargli le risposte che gli servono.
> Dimostrandogli di tenere a lui. Fornendogli le rassicurazioni di cui ha bisogno.
> Ma stando attenta anche che non diventi un pozzo senza fondo.
> Il ricostruire dopo un tradimento non può configurarsi come un rapporto di credito/debito costante.
> ...


Concordo, infatti io non l'ho mai accusata di niente altrimenti voleva dire disintegrare il rapporto a prescindere.


----------



## Etta (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E perche' lo hai tradito? Non ti faccio la morale, e' solo per capire. Magari e' solo perche' *non siamo fatti per essere monogami*


Eh già.


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché ho incontrato un uomo che mi ha fatto perdere la testa e *non ho voluto rinunciarci*


Per me _questo_ è proprio il motivo per cui troncare.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché ho incontrato un uomo che mi ha fatto perdere la testa e non ho voluto rinunciarci


lo supponevo. Se posso dire una cosa, quello che ho capito dopo il tradimento e' semplicemente "aprire la porta ad altre possibilita' ". Cosa che mi ero precluso nei 20 anni precedenti (il "patto", ecc insomma le solite cose)


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me _questo_ è proprio il motivo per cui troncare.


Per te tradita o per me traditrice?


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me _questo_ è proprio il motivo per cui troncare.


magari e' una cosa temporanea o "parallela". L'amore monogamo effettivamente e' un "istituto sociale" per tenere insieme le famiglie e di conseguenza la societa'. Non perche' sia nell'indole delle persone., non di tutte per lo meno


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per te tradita o per me traditrice?


Non avevo grassettato.

Per me tradita.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le tue mancanze ci possono essere state ma lei te le ha mai fatte notare?
> E se non ci fossero state? Io per esempio quando ho tradito non potevo accusare mio marito di nessuna mancanza


Chiaramente la colpa grave è sua ed il mio malessere è dovuto a questo ma se ho deciso di dare una seconda chance io devo provare  a migliorare la mia parte...... naturalmente lei la sua..... Ma io posso essere responsabile solo dei mie comportamenti e non voglio avere rimpianti un domani comunque vada a finire.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Chiaramente la colpa grave è sua ed il mio malessere è dovuto a questo ma se ho deciso di dare una seconda chance io devo provare  a migliorare la mia parte...... naturalmente lei la sua..... Ma io posso essere responsabile solo dei mie comportamenti e non voglio avere rimpianti un domani comunque vada a finire.


Tu sei ancora con tuo marito ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> lo supponevo. Se posso dire una cosa, quello che ho capito dopo il tradimento e' semplicemente "aprire la porta ad altre possibilita' ". Cosa che mi ero precluso nei 20 anni precedenti (il "patto", ecc insomma le solite cose)


Non so, la mia storia poi è evoluta in direzioni inaspettato quindi non so dire se avrei continuato a tradire dopo quell’uomo 
Non escludo nulla. Sicuramente poi le mancanze sono pesate. Ma avrei potuto lasciarlo e potrei farlo ancora oggi. Sono subentrate tante cose. Ma la responsabilità del tradimento continua ad essere solo mia


----------



## Lostris (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> magari e' una cosa temporanea o "parallela". L'amore monogamo effettivamente e' un "istituto sociale" per tenere insieme le famiglie e di conseguenza la societa'. Non perche' sia nell'indole delle persone., non di tutte per lo meno


Ci sono tanti modi per vivere le relazioni. 
L’importante è trovarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Tu sei ancora con tuo marito ?


Se chiedi a me. Si. Viviamo sotto lo stesso tetto. Fine.



Lostris ha detto:


> Non avevo grassettato.
> 
> Per me tradita.


Ah ok



alberto15 ha detto:


> magari e' una cosa temporanea o "parallela". L'amore monogamo effettivamente e' un "istituto sociale" per tenere insieme le famiglie e di conseguenza la societa'. Non perche' sia nell'indole delle persone., non di tutte per lo meno


Pensa che nonostante tutto io non ho amato nessuno come ho amato mio marito 
Anzi credo che sia l’unico che abbia mai amato davvero. Da qui la grossa delusione per la fine del nostro matrimonio



Lostris ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi per vivere le relazioni.
> L’importante è trovarsi.


Fondamentale


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi per vivere le relazioni.
> L’importante è trovarsi.


infatti , il sottoprodotto del tradimento e' stato proprio il rendersi conto che le relazioni non sono solo matrimonio punto e basta ma altre modalita' , altre sensibilita'. Il che non significa che siano cose da poco, anzi.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È quello che ho scritto


sorry...sto lavorando e nn ho visto il tuo intervento che ha reso ripetitivo il mio.



Lostris ha detto:


> Ma stando attenta anche che non diventi un pozzo senza fondo.


limitatamente alla mia piccolissma esperienza è stato questo l'equilibrio piu difficile da trovare.
E, come dicevo, dopo pochi giorni avevo in mano tante di quelle informazioni....

Eppure ho fatto fatica a fermarmi.
Figuriamoci se brancoli nel buio e tutto ti deve essere confessato.

Hai sempre la sensazione che ci sia qualcosa che ti viene nascosta per la quale ti senti in diritto e dovere di scavare e scavare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> digli della risposta di disincantata


Non ricordo ciò a cui ti riferisci


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Lo so ma non lo conosco di persona. Appena ho scoperto  l'ho chiamato al telefono ma niente di più anche perché abita molto lontano.


Ti ha risposto?


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari non le piace.


o magari si ma non osava chiederlo al marito, si sa mai  che le desse della zoccola.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> o magari si ma non osava chiederlo al marito, si sa mai  che le desse della zoccola.


Non lo so. Non capisco la mancanza di confidenza e intimità


----------



## Warlock (7 Marzo 2022)

Cercherò di essere breve e circonciso   
Quando sono stato tradito (quasi 10 anni di relazione e un'attività insieme), l'unica cosa che ho voluto sapere è stata se ci era già andata a letto.
Avrei potuto chiedere di più ma 
a) non mi importava dei particolari
b) ha deciso di darmi il benservito e continuare la relazione col tipo.

Sono passati molti anni, abbiamo riallacciato i rapporti grazie a mia moglie e una sua malattia grave.
Ora .ci vediamo (non spessissimo) con i relativi partner perchè lei e mia moglie si sono conosciute e si sono trovate bene.
Sono arrivato a un'età dove mi fa piacere comprendere e "chiudere" i buchi della mia vita e con molto tatto le ho chiesto se le andava di parlare di quel periodo.
Lei mi ha risposto che, nonostante siano passati 20 anni, preferiva non ricordare e scavare in quel momento della sua vita dove ha fatto tutte scelte sbagliate.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Marzo 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> a) non mi importava dei particolari


Perche' non dovevi riscostruire, ti aveva mollato. Anche a me era capitato con una precedente ragazza. Non c'e' nulla da ricostruire quindi a cosa serve indagare?



Warlock ha detto:


> Lei mi ha risposto che, nonostante siano passati 20 anni, preferiva non ricordare e scavare in quel momento della sua vita dove ha fatto tutte scelte sbagliate.


E' un classico "avrei fatto bene a restare insieme a te". Stessa cosa che mi ha detto la stessa ragazza ma non vent'anni dopo ma 5 mesi dopo. Non mi ci sono rimesso insieme, semplice no?


----------



## Warlock (7 Marzo 2022)

Non mi importava dei particolari per un semplice motivo. Io sono fondamentalmente buono, un pò ingenuo e perennemente ottimista. Per carattere ho dei brevissimi momenti dove mi incazzo e mi parte l'embolo e poi dopo pochissimo tempo torno normale ed è tutto passato.
E a sentire i particolari so che mi sarebbe partito l'embolo. E ho paura che avrei potuto fare qualcosa di cui mi sarei pentito per sempre.


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto?


Si mi ha risposto e la sua preoccupazione è stata se avessi l'intenzione di spifferarlo a sua moglie.....gli ho risposto che non avrei voluto essere io ad arrecarle la stessa sofferenza che stavo provando io.
Poi mi ha chiesto scusa in tutte le lingue.....non ho nemmeno avuto la voglia di insultarlo e gli ho solo detto che deve sparire per sempre dalla nostra vita....


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Non mi importava dei particolari per un semplice motivo. Io sono fondamentalmente buono, un pò ingenuo e perennemente ottimista. Per carattere ho dei brevissimi momenti dove mi incazzo e mi parte l'embolo e poi dopo pochissimo tempo torno normale ed è tutto passato.
> E a sentire i particolari so che mi sarebbe partito l'embolo. E ho paura che avrei potuto fare qualcosa di cui mi sarei pentito per sempre.


Questione di carattere...io purtroppo tendo ad andare fin troppo a fondo in generale.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Marzo 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> le ho chiesto se le andava di parlare di quel periodo.


scusa ma a quale scopo ?
se vi siete riavvicinati e come dici hai metabolizzato il tutto, che senso ha rivangare il passato?
Sicuramente non è così ma dai l'idea di chi inconsciamente si vuole prendere lo sfizio di sentirsi dire che lei ha sbagliato a lasciarti.


----------



## bull63 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ecco forse è proprio quello che penso o quantomeno immagino io ma che invece lei non vuole ammettere.....preferirei mi dicesse onestamente le cose come sono realmente andate piuttosto di continuare a raccontarmi la solita storiella tendenze a minimizzare e banalizzare tutto....


I traditori non raccontano mai la verità.  Chi crede che il traditore abbia raccontato la verità, vedi Alberdto15, s'illude. Tua moglie è un' ingenua potrebbe raccontarti una storiella minimizzando il tradimento. Se hai deciso di perdonarla devi dimenticare. Solo lascia l'allarme acceso, chi ha provato il sapore del tradimento ricorda il piacere e potrebbe avere la tentazione di riprovarci.


----------



## ipazia (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo.
> Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
> Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?
> Grazie.



Ti rispondo da traditrice.

La domanda che ha aperto più porte, in me e nell'altro, che mi è stata rivolta è stata "chi stavi cercando andando con lui?" seguita da "chi hai trovato?"

E quei CHI non erano riferiti all'altro, ma a me.

Rispondere a quelle domande, aveva pacificato entrambi. (che non significa che prima non sia stato un bagno di sangue).
Cercare la risposta, soprattutto. E farlo insieme.

In ogni relazione emergono parti diverse, diverse sfaccettature delle stesse parti di sè.
E' una parte delle meraviglia della novità.
Probabilmente è una delle spinte di fondo a muoversi fuori dalla relazione ufficiale.

E non è questione di pratiche in sè e per sè.
Quanto *chi è *quella/o che emerge in quel nuovo contesto e fa pratiche che nella relazione ufficiale magari non considerava, o si espone in modi inediti, o magari si ritrova semplicemente.

Io non penso che sia una quesitone di dettagli, meri dettagli, quanto *chi* c'è stato dentro in quei dettagli.
E allora, a mio parere, concentrarsi sui meri dettagli fattuali è guardare il dito e non la luna. (ed è protettivo...)

Se male si deve stare, tanto vale andarci dentro a fondo e giocarsela tutta.
Provando a cucire non solo la narrazione del noi, ma soprattutto ricucire l'assonanza dei narratori.

Questo il mio parere.


----------



## Warlock (7 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> scusa ma a quale scopo ?
> se vi siete riavvicinati e come dici hai metabolizzato il tutto, che senso ha rivangare il passato?
> Sicuramente non è così ma dai l'idea di chi inconsciamente si vuole prendere lo sfizio di sentirsi dire che lei ha sbagliato a lasciarti.


Perche la mia vita in quel periodo ha avuto un buco. Mi piacerebbe riempirlo. Non mi interessa che mi dica che era meglio restare con me, mi interessa sapere i motivi che l'hanno spinta a farlo. Ma principalmente mi interessa riempire buco di quasi tre mesi dove ero il suo compagno ma in realtà non lo ero


----------



## ologramma (7 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ricordo ciò a cui ti riferisci


ricordi che cosa scrisse del marito  ,quando anche in un 'altra discussione simile disse , che cosa poteva aver fatto suo marito si nuovo e strano ?
Solo se si sarebbe buttato appeso al lampadario  su di lei che stava sul letto , si che era una cosa nuova .
Ricordo così e riporto con mie parole


----------



## Divì (7 Marzo 2022)

Ciao @Mir (pace, giusto?)
Diciamo che se mio marito avesse ammesso subito rispondendo alle 4 o 5 domande che gli ho fatto, il campanello che mi suonava in testa avrebbe taciuto e io non sarei andata in cerca di informazioni.
Non sono fiera di me e oggi avrei preferito non scoprire nulla, ma sono passati quasi 10 anni e le ferite si rimarginano. Abbiamo impiegato molto tempo a trovare un nuovo equilibrio, a lungo precario. Stiamo ancora insieme, per tanti motivi, tra cui problemi suoi di salute che mi hanno fatto guardare le cose in un'altra prospettiva. Ci vogliamo bene stiamo bene insieme e siamo sopravvissuti alla convivenza da pandemia.
Però niente è più come prima.
Cmq come ho imparato qui ogni tradimento è diverso e ogni traditore mente allo stesso modo.
Come andava tra di voi? Quanti anni avete? Figli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Si mi ha risposto e la sua preoccupazione è stata se avessi l'intenzione di spifferarlo a sua moglie.....gli ho risposto che non avrei voluto essere io ad arrecarle la stessa sofferenza che stavo provando io.
> Poi mi ha chiesto scusa in tutte le lingue.....non ho nemmeno avuto la voglia di insultarlo e gli ho solo detto che deve sparire per sempre dalla nostra vita....


Questo è accaduto 3 anni fa e tua moglie ne è al corrente?


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questo è accaduto 3 anni fa e tua moglie ne è al corrente?


Si appena scoperto il tutto e lei  ne è al corrente.... perché ti interessa questo punto ?


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2022)

perchè il duello rusticano attira sempre l'attenzione


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti rispondo da traditrice.
> 
> La domanda che ha aperto più porte, in me e nell'altro, che mi è stata rivolta è stata "chi stavi cercando andando con lui?" seguita da "chi hai trovato?"
> 
> ...


Il tuo intervento racconta di un percorso interiore davvero profondo degno della migliore terapia di coppia..... sicuramente sarebbe bello poter  arrivare ad una introspezione così profonda ma la mia situazione è molto lontana da questi obiettivi perché purtroppo inizialmente non ero assolutamente così lucido da poter fare certe considerazioni e come ho già detto mia moglie è restia anche solo a tornare sull'argomento.....


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè il duello rusticano attira sempre l'attenzione


Haha


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Si appena scoperto il tutto e lei  ne è al corrente.... perché ti interessa questo punto ?


Hai ritenuto fosse lui il principale responsabile. 
Hai difeso il tuo territorio. 
Quindi ti manca il tassello più importante, che all'epoca hai evitato


----------



## Mir (7 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai ritenuto fosse lui il principale responsabile.
> Hai difeso il tuo territorio.
> Quindi ti manca il tassello più importante, che all'epoca hai evitato


E quale sarebbe secondo te ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe secondo te ?


Il confronto con tua moglie


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Marzo 2022)

C'è curiosità morbosa e dolorosa.
Io vorrei sapere tutto.
Devi avere pazienza,  non risponderà mai ad un interrogatorio. 
Piano piano si confiderà nei momenti più impensati.  Ha bisogno di scaricare la coscienza.
Se ha fatto cose diverse da ciò che faceva con te, dubito che lo dirà mai.


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> C'è curiosità morbosa e dolorosa.
> Io vorrei sapere tutto.
> Devi avere pazienza,  non risponderà mai ad un interrogatorio.
> *Piano piano si confiderà nei momenti più impensati. * *Ha bisogno di scaricare la coscienza.*
> Se ha fatto cose diverse da ciò che faceva con te, dubito che lo dirà mai.


Non è affatto una regola generale. 
Io, di mio e spontaneamente, non direi proprio nulla di dettagli..

Comprendo il bisogno di sapere, lo avrei anch’io. 
Ma in fondo è bisogno di rassicurazione sulla relazione e bisogno di riconoscimento dell’altro.

Se si capisce questo, si capisce anche che le cose che si avrebbe bisogno di sapere sono di altra natura.


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è affatto una regola generale.
> Io, di mio e spontaneamente, non direi proprio nulla di dettagli..
> 
> Comprendo il bisogno di sapere, lo avrei anch’io.
> ...


Concordo, sebbene abbia maturato la convinzione che questo bisogno non può essere soddisfatto pienamente.
Può chi ha tradito (per i più banali motivi o anche senza alcun motivo se non quello di seguire un proprio impulso) "comprendere" i bisogni della persona tradita, bisogni che sul momento magari nemmeno a lei sono chiarissimi? Io non credo, sarebbe un miracolo.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il confronto con tua moglie


Il confronto c'è anche stato ma come detto ieri, già in partenza ha faticato ad ammettere il tradimento e tutto quanto ammesso non è mai stato un racconto spontaneo ma quasi estorto. Successivamente trincerandosi dietro la vergogna e l'imbarazzo mi ha sempre detto che  tutto quello che devo sapere già lo so è che devo guardare in avanti senza voltarmi indietro..... Forse questo mio bisogno di andare a fondo è proprio dovuto ad una mancanza spontanea confessione.....


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo, sebbene abbia maturato la convinzione che questo bisogno non può essere soddisfatto pienamente.
> Può chi ha tradito (per i più banali motivi o anche senza alcun motivo se non quello di seguire un proprio impulso) "comprendere" i bisogni della persona tradita, bisogni che sul momento magari nemmeno a lei sono chiarissimi? Io non credo, sarebbe un miracolo.


Hai ragione. 
È un miracolo comprendersi e sopravvivere ad un tradimento.

Però “la buona volontà” e la piena disponibilità verso l’altro e verso la relazione è almeno la premessa e la partenza.

Garanzie non se ne hanno mai, purtroppo.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> C'è curiosità morbosa e dolorosa.
> Io vorrei sapere tutto.
> Devi avere pazienza,  non risponderà mai ad un interrogatorio.
> Piano piano si confiderà nei momenti più impensati.  Ha bisogno di scaricare la coscienza.
> Se ha fatto cose diverse da ciò che faceva con te, dubito che lo dirà mai.


Conoscendola, spontaneamente non mi dirà mai più nulla....


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

non vuole raccontarti i particolari per non darti dispiacere  , quindi non saprai mai la verità ma non dell'atto che hanno in se che uno immagina , ma le cose che ha provato quelle non te le dirà mai , ripeto per non deluderti


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> È un miracolo comprendersi e sopravvivere ad un tradimento.
> 
> Però “la buona volontà” e la piena disponibilità verso l’altro e verso la relazione è almeno la premessa e la partenza.
> ...


Da un punto puramente teorico si può tutto il problema è che non si riesce sempre ad essere razionali nei ragionamenti e nei comportamenti.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vuole raccontarti i particolari per non darti dispiacere  , quindi non saprai mai la verità ma non dell'atto che hanno in se che uno immagina , ma le cose che ha provato quelle non te le dirà mai , ripeto per non deluderti


Se fossi dall'altra parte effettivamente farei la stessa cosa.... è comprensibile. Ma purtroppo mi trovo dalla parte più dolorosa dove l'emotività e l'orgoglio ferito a volte prendono il sopravvento sulla razionalità. Con il vostro aiuto cerco di capire dove si possa trovare un sano compromesso....


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Concordo, sebbene abbia maturato la convinzione che questo bisogno non può essere soddisfatto pienamente.
> Può chi ha tradito (per i più banali motivi o anche senza alcun motivo se non quello di seguire un proprio impulso) "comprendere" i bisogni della persona tradita, bisogni che sul momento magari nemmeno a lei sono chiarissimi? Io non credo, sarebbe un miracolo.


credo sia anche perche' chi ha tradito di solito lo fa anche con una certa leggerezza. Chi lo ha subito lo vede come una questione di vita o di morte. Bisogna riequilibrare questa "visione"


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

sai io sono un traditore non scoperto  quindi non sono nella tua situazione  , però ti posso dire  ognuno che qui ha scritto , difficilemnete chiede cosa perchè essendo adulti  che cosa credi che si fa nel sesso che non si è condiviso?
Certo le pratiche strane  o cosa che non ti ha mai concesso è un altro paio di maniche  , ma ora siamo tutti alla scoperta del sesso nella sue più varie sfumature.
Il desiderio è eguale sia per gli uomini e donne  , dall'alto della mia esperienza di vita posso dire che è stato sempre un continuo di scoperte quindi molto spesso  ora anche le donne vogliono viverlo con più naturalezza .
Che ci vuoi fare  la libertà che hanno tanto aspirato di ottenere puo portare anche questo , non dico che prima non c'era  ma mai come adesso


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2022)

Non so, nel senso che non sono mai stato tradito se non da giovane o da amante...almeno che io sappia

Ma i particolari non li chiederei mai, se è una storia che vale la pena recuperare mi baserei su altri fattori, diciamo più introspettivi.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vuole raccontarti i particolari per non darti dispiacere


mah
io sono sempre in malafede e credo poco ai silenzi ed omissioni per il bene dell'altro.
Tutto sommato, tradendo, hai fatto ben peggio e di scrupoli, allora, non mi sembra che te ne sei fatti.
tutto questo protezionismo, ora, ha più il sapore di paraculismo.

Piuttosto credo sia un volerne ridurre la gravità.
Oppure, fra chi arriva alla consapevolezza dell'errore fatto ed al relativo pentimento, un valido aiuto per spingere sempre più in fondo nella propria coscienza quello che si è fatto.
Del tipo, meno se ne parla e meglio è.
Soprattutto per me...

Però si trascura che dall'altro lato, certe informazioni sono valutate come necessarie e, se non disponibili, sarà poi la fantasia che insieme al suo stato d'animo, riempie i buchi informativi con cose sicuramente peggiori di quanto realmente accaduto perchè siamo in quel momento predisposti a pensare sempre allo scenario peggiore.

Più silenzi utilizzi e più accetti che l'altro riempia a suo piacimento i buchi che le tue omissioni hanno lasciato.

e dico questo da traditore che ha solo sfiorato il ruolo del tradito
ne ho assaggiato un pezzetto e mi è bastato per le sensazioni provate.


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mah
> io sono sempre in malafede e credo poco ai silenzi ed omissioni per il bene dell'altro.
> Tutto sommato, tradendo, hai fatto ben peggio e di scrupoli, allora, non mi sembra che te ne sei fatti.
> tutto questo protezionismo, ora, ha più il sapore di paraculismo.
> ...


Diciamo che se arrivi a questo convincimento, con cui posso essere d'accordo, tanto vale che molli il colpo. Un lavoro di ricostruzione richiede una quantità immane di energie emotive, che non possono essere sprecate in falsi pentimenti e fede cieca in questi falsi pentimenti.
Non si capisce come possa valere la pena di stare e tenersi qualcuno che alla fine è solo un paraculo......


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> credo sia anche perche' chi ha tradito di solito lo fa anche con una certa leggerezza. Chi lo ha subito lo vede come una questione di vita o di morte. Bisogna riequilibrare questa "visione"


È  questa la parte complicata...



patroclo ha detto:


> Non so, nel senso che non sono mai stato tradito se non da giovane o da amante...almeno che io sappia
> 
> Ma i particolari non li chiederei mai, se è una storia che vale la pena recuperare mi baserei su altri fattori, diciamo più introspettivi.


Prima di passarci avevo anch'io una visione meno pesante del tradimento.... quando è successo ad un amico gli avevo detto di pensare solo che aveva comunque scelto di restare con lui.....ma una volta che ti tocca non è così semplice.



ologramma ha detto:


> sai io sono un traditore non scoperto  quindi non sono nella tua situazione  , però ti posso dire  ognuno che qui ha scritto , difficilemnete chiede cosa perchè essendo adulti  che cosa credi che si fa nel sesso che non si è condiviso?
> Certo le pratiche strane  o cosa che non ti ha mai concesso è un altro paio di maniche  , ma ora siamo tutti alla scoperta del sesso nella sue più varie sfumature.
> Il desiderio è eguale sia per gli uomini e donne  , dall'alto della mia esperienza di vita posso dire che è stato sempre un continuo di scoperte quindi molto spesso  ora anche le donne vogliono viverlo con più naturalezza .
> Che ci vuoi fare  la libertà che hanno tanto aspirato di ottenere puo portare anche questo , non dico che prima non c'era  ma mai come adesso


Ma sai non è necessariamente la parte strettamente sessuale a tormentarmi ma il come ci è arrivata... Non c'era nulla di programmato.... è successo e non so nemmeno io come mi sembra troppo semplicistico.... troppo lontano dal comportamento che vedo nella persona che ho sposato.... A questo punto dimmi chi sei veramente !!!


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Diciamo che se arrivi a questo convincimento, con cui posso essere d'accordo, tanto vale che molli il colpo. Un lavoro di ricostruzione richiede una quantità immane di energie emotive, che non possono essere sprecate in falsi pentimenti e fede cieca in questi falsi pentimenti.
> Non si capisce come possa valere la pena di stare e tenersi qualcuno che alla fine è solo un paraculo......


sostanzialmente sono di questa opinione.
Ritengo una ricostruzione una cosa difficilissima.
Fra tutti quelli che conosco, chi prima e chi dopo, sono crollati e separati.
Da me si dice che quando la pentola si è lesionata ci puoi fare poco.
La usi con attenzione, la tratti bene ma sempre crepata resta ed appena abbassi l'alto livello diu attenzione che le stai dedicando per salvaguardarla, questa si romperà.

Non è impossibile, per carità.
Tanto di cappello a chi riesce a guardare così profondamente nella coppia da trovare così tante energie e motivazioni per ripartire.
Diversi da prima ma ripartire.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma sai non è necessariamente la parte strettamente sessuale a tormentarmi ma il come ci è arrivata... Non c'era nulla di programmato.... è successo e non so nemmeno io come mi sembra troppo semplicistico.... troppo lontano dal comportamento che vedo nella persona che ho sposato.... A questo punto dimmi chi sei veramente !!!


Hai presente il luna park?
Ecco una persona prudentissima ci va e sale sull’ottovolante. Poi scende.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il confronto c'è anche stato ma come detto ieri, già in partenza ha faticato ad ammettere il tradimento e tutto quanto ammesso non è mai stato un racconto spontaneo ma quasi estorto. Successivamente trincerandosi dietro la vergogna e l'imbarazzo mi ha sempre detto che  tutto quello che devo sapere già lo so è che devo guardare in avanti senza voltarmi indietro..... Forse questo mio bisogno di andare a fondo è proprio dovuto ad una mancanza spontanea confessione.....


Cosa vorresti sapere, potresti fare un elenco?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai presente il luna park?
> Ecco una persona prudentissima ci va e sale sull’ottovolante. Poi scende.


.....o la fai scendere.... anche questo è un dilemma.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai presente il luna park?
> Ecco una persona prudentissima ci va e sale sull’ottovolante. Poi scende.


io ci vedo più chi una bella sera, si gioca la casa a carte e la perde.
Poi torna a casa e dice al coniuge ignaro che deve fare la valigia perchè da domani sono fuori.
scelte del singolo che impattano fortemente anche sull'altro.

uno si p preso il brivido e l'adrenalina della partita.
L'altro ne paga in solido il prezzo


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti sapere, potresti fare un elenco?


Ginevra non è questione di elenco.... Come ho detto più volte uno dei miei grandi limiti è quello di voler andare sempre  a fondo nelle cose.... finché non le capisco pienamente continuo a scavare ed a cercare finché tutto non torna, odio lasciare le cose in sospeso a costo di sbatterci il muso. In questo caso il tutto è amplificato ed in un certo senso a volte  penso che più cose potrei sapere e prima potrei farmene una ragione. Per assurdo arrivo a pensare che piuttosto che dirmi " non era programmato" o " è successo" mi spiegasse cosa di questa persona la ha così presa e perché è arrivata ad andarci a letto mi aiuterebbe a farmene una ragione. Ma non ho certezza nemmeno di questo e quindi ho chiesto consiglio a chi ci è già passato...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> .....o la fai scendere.... anche questo è un dilemma.


Comunque resta un ottovolante. Chi vuole stare sempre al luna park?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque resta un ottovolante. Chi vuole stare sempre al luna park?


Si ma vista così vuol dire che il giorno che arriva il circo ti fai un giretto pure lì.....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Si ma vista così vuol dire che il giorno che arriva il circo ti fai un giretto pure lì.....


Ma no!
È questo che ti preoccupa, il futuro?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa del futuro è tornare a star bene, sereno e tornare ad avere l'autostima di prima. Sono ancora con lei perché sono convinto che sia possibile assieme. Il giorno che volesse tornare sull'ottovolante, io prenderò un biglietto per il circo....
E ogni tanto penso anche che non ho mai considerato il circo ma chissà che non abbia sbagliato....


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa del futuro è tornare a star bene, sereno e tornare ad avere l'autostima di prima. Sono ancora con lei perché sono convinto che sia possibile assieme. Il giorno che volesse tornare sull'ottovolante, io prenderò un biglietto per il circo....
> E ogni tanto penso anche che non ho mai considerato il circo ma chissà che non abbia sbagliato....


Magari dovete solo ri-conoscervi. Dopo vent'anni di matrimonio inevitabilmente sarete cambiati, credere che si rimanga immobili, come fermi a quando ci si è conosciuti da ragazzi, credo sia l'idea che alla fine ammazzi tutte le relazioni


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Magari dovete solo ri-conoscervi. Dopo vent'anni di matrimonio inevitabilmente sarete cambiati, credere che si rimanga immobili, come fermi a quando ci si è conosciuti da ragazzi, credo sia l'idea che alla fine ammazzi tutte le relazioni


Questo è sicuramente vero.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa del futuro è tornare a star bene, sereno e tornare ad avere l'autostima di prima. Sono ancora con lei perché sono convinto che sia possibile assieme. Il giorno che volesse tornare sull'ottovolante, io prenderò un biglietto per il circo....
> E ogni tanto penso anche che non ho mai considerato il circo ma chissà che non abbia sbagliato....


Si cerca ciò di cui si crede di aver bisogno.
A me il luna park faceva schifo anche da bambina.


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa del futuro è tornare a star bene, sereno e tornare ad avere l'autostima di prima. Sono ancora con lei perché sono convinto che sia possibile assieme. Il giorno che volesse tornare sull'ottovolante, io prenderò un biglietto per il circo....
> E ogni tanto penso anche che non ho mai considerato il circo ma chissà che non abbia sbagliato....


non starai mai bene perchè non hai mai veramente perdonato.   non so quanto tu ne sia cosciente.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

nulla, so che mia moglie e’ infedele, ma mi interessa poco se non nulla Di quello che fa quando non è con me.
la sua modalità moglie e’ quanto di meglio io possa ambire per una donna al mio fianco. 
pure io sono infedele, ma di sicuro nessuna amante mi ha fatto rivedere il mio status.


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa del futuro è tornare a star bene, sereno e tornare ad avere l'autostima di prima. Sono ancora con lei perché sono convinto che sia possibile assieme. Il giorno che volesse tornare sull'ottovolante, io prenderò un biglietto per il circo....
> E ogni tanto penso anche che non ho mai considerato il circo ma chissà che non abbia sbagliato....


Ma riesci a starci insieme pur sapendo del tradimento? Come fai?


----------



## bull63 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> È  questa la parte complicata...
> 
> 
> Prima di passarci avevo anch'io una visione meno pesante del tradimento.... quando è successo ad un amico gli avevo detto di pensare solo che aveva comunque scelto di restare con lui.....ma una volta che ti tocca non è così semplice.
> ...


Concordo, il vero problema è conoscere chi è. Le motivazioni psicologiche che l'hanno spinta a tradire. Scoprire la sua personalità, ma nessuno vuole mostrarsi per quello che è, vogliamo mostrarci come ci piace anche se siamo falsi.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> nulla, so che mia moglie e’ infedele, ma mi interessa poco se non nulla Di quello che fa quando non è con me.
> la sua modalità moglie e’ quanto di meglio io possa ambire per una donna al mio fianco.
> pure io sono infedele, ma di sicuro nessuna amante mi ha fatto rivedere il mio status.


bello sforzo...
avete due relazioni diverse.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il tuo intervento racconta di un percorso interiore davvero profondo degno della migliore terapia di coppia..... sicuramente sarebbe bello poter  arrivare ad una introspezione così profonda ma la mia situazione è molto lontana da questi obiettivi perché purtroppo inizialmente non ero assolutamente così lucido da poter fare certe considerazioni e come ho già detto mia moglie è restia anche solo a tornare sull'argomento.....


A dire la verità eravamo dei ragazzini 

E non era un matrimonio ventennale per cui valeva la pena darsi tanto fastidio. 
Semplicemente eravamo curiosi. 
E avevamo chiaro, nella nostra ingenuità, che uscire dalla situazioni guadagnando in conoscenza è meglio che rimanere passivi spettatori delle proprie vite. 

Ora come ora, che non ho più quell'età, col mio compagno abbiamo un semplice patto: il dolore non è escluso dalla nostra coppia ma è anzi patrimonio comune. 
A costo di esser crudeli, nessuno sconto.

Ma siamo strani. 

Il fatto che tua moglie non voglia tornare sull'argomento, dovrebbe essere il primo argomento di conversazione. 
Altro che pecorine, inculate, pompini o pratiche varie ed assortite. 

Senza confidenza, soprattutto sulle parti oscure, che matrimonio è?

Per come la vedo io. 

Anche adesso che ho una certa, non riesco a capire a cosa serva avere relazioni in cui ci sono parti oscure tanto ampie e profonde. 
E mi fa ridere il pensiero della pratica in proporzione. 
Pensare alla pratica in un matrimonio che non può parlare de tradimento è come pensare all'unghia incarnita quando la gamba è in cancrena. 

Come mai permetti a tua moglie di non tornare sull'argomento?
Cosa temi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ginevra non è questione di elenco.... Come ho detto più volte uno dei miei grandi limiti è quello di voler andare sempre  a fondo nelle cose.... finché non le capisco pienamente continuo a scavare ed a cercare finché tutto non torna, odio lasciare le cose in sospeso a costo di sbatterci il muso. In questo caso il tutto è amplificato ed in un certo senso a volte  penso che più cose potrei sapere e prima potrei farmene una ragione. Per assurdo arrivo a pensare che piuttosto che dirmi " non era programmato" o " è successo" mi spiegasse cosa di questa persona la ha così presa e perché è arrivata ad andarci a letto mi aiuterebbe a farmene una ragione. Ma non ho certezza nemmeno di questo e quindi ho chiesto consiglio a chi ci è già passato...


Succede più o meno allo stesso modo. 
Qualche messaggio, lui ha iniziato ad avere piccole attenzioni quotidiane, lei si è sentita importante. 
Dall'altra  è iniziato anche il desiderio di vedersi. Non c'è un motivo quella persona è arrivata nella sua testa nel momento esatto in cui era propensa ad accogliere questo corteggiamento. 
Lui potrebbe essere anche, basso, pelato è con tanto di panza, ma le ha dato quel l'importanza è trasmesso un desiderio che non provava da tempo. 
Il risveglio se si viene scoperti è brusco è soprattutto si vede realmente quello che fino a quel dato momento sembrava speciale


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Magari dovete solo ri-conoscervi. Dopo vent'anni di matrimonio inevitabilmente sarete cambiati, credere che si rimanga immobili, come fermi a quando ci si è conosciuti da ragazzi, credo sia l'idea che alla fine ammazzi tutte le relazioni


Ma è quello che stiamo facendo ed il bello è che ci stiamo anche riuscendo....se non fosse per questi momenti in cui prevale nella testa quel maledetto  ricordo sarebbe perfetto....


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non starai mai bene perchè non hai mai veramente perdonato.   non so quanto tu ne sia cosciente.


Ne sono pienamente cosciente.... Voglio perdonare ma non sono ancora riuscito... voglio dimenticare ma non l'ho ancora fatto... Ci sto lavorando e sto cercando la chiave per farlo....non mollerò prima di averle provate tutte...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Succede più o meno allo stesso modo.
> Qualche messaggio, lui ha iniziato ad avere piccole attenzioni quotidiane, lei si è sentita importante.
> Dall'altra  è iniziato anche il desiderio di vedersi. Non c'è un motivo quella persona è arrivata nella sua testa nel momento esatto in cui era propensa ad accogliere questo corteggiamento.
> Lui potrebbe essere anche, basso, pelato è con tanto di panza, ma le ha dato quel l'importanza è trasmesso un desiderio che non provava da tempo.
> Il risveglio se si viene scoperti è brusco è soprattutto si vede realmente quello che fino a quel dato momento sembrava speciale


Quoto tutto tranne l’ultima parte


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ne sono pienamente cosciente.... Voglio perdonare ma non sono ancora riuscito... voglio dimenticare ma non l'ho ancora fatto... Ci sto lavorando e sto cercando la chiave per farlo....non mollerò prima di averle provate tutte...


sbaglio o ci stai rimuginando sopra da 3 anni?


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma è quello che stiamo facendo ed il bello è che ci stiamo anche riuscendo....se non fosse per questi momenti in cui prevale nella testa quel maledetto  ricordo sarebbe perfetto....


nel mio ottimismo direi che allora siete a buon punto, io non sono per la rimozione dovrai solo imparare a contestualizzarlo e a conviverci.

p.s. nella teoria sono bravo ...


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Succede più o meno allo stesso modo*.
> Qualche messaggio, lui ha iniziato ad avere piccole attenzioni quotidiane, lei si è sentita importante.
> Dall'altra  è iniziato anche il desiderio di vedersi. Non c'è un motivo quella persona è arrivata nella sua testa nel momento esatto in cui era propensa ad accogliere questo corteggiamento.
> Lui potrebbe essere anche, basso, pelato è con tanto di panza, ma le ha dato quel l'importanza è trasmesso un desiderio che non provava da tempo.
> Il risveglio se si viene scoperti è brusco è soprattutto si vede realmente quello che fino a quel dato momento sembrava speciale


vero , parole sante  va bene non per il senso che ne avrebbe per la coppia


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ginevra non è questione di elenco.... Come ho detto più volte uno dei miei grandi limiti è quello di voler andare sempre  a fondo nelle cose.... finché non le capisco pienamente continuo a scavare ed a cercare finché tutto non torna, odio lasciare le cose in sospeso a costo di sbatterci il muso. In questo caso il tutto è amplificato ed in un certo senso a volte  penso che più cose potrei sapere e prima potrei farmene una ragione. Per assurdo arrivo a pensare che piuttosto che dirmi " non era programmato" o " è successo" mi spiegasse cosa di questa persona la ha così presa e perché è arrivata ad andarci a letto mi aiuterebbe a farmene una ragione. Ma non ho certezza nemmeno di questo e quindi ho chiesto consiglio a chi ci è già passato...


Una delle migliori immagini è quella del piano inclinato di Aldo Baglio. Lei (o mio marito, o chiunque altro) fa un primo passo in discesa, e accelera sempre di più. Anche volendo fermarsi, non riesce. Figurati se invece non vuole.... Si abbandona alla velocità dell'ottovolante fino a schiantarsi. Contro la realtà. Quanti anni avete?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma riesce a starci insieme pur sapendo del tradimento? Come fai?


Pensavo di essere riuscito a spiegarlo negli interventi precedenti... comunque i motivi sono che al netto del tradimento ( dici poco.....) è l'unica donna che vorrei al mio fianco....mi ha dato sempre tutto quello di cui ho avuto bisogno... è una donna bellissima.... sicuramente la miglior madre che i miei figli potessero desiderare.... perché io ho commesso degli errori ed ho dato tutto questo per scontato....
E perché prima di lasciare tutto questo voglio provare fino all'ultimo perché non sono abituato a mollare fino all'ultimo....se poi capirò che non sarà possibile perché non riuscirò a ritrovare la mia tranquillità allora me ne farò una ragione ma a quel punto non avrò più rimpianti... almeno io.....


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> nulla, so che mia moglie e’ infedele, ma mi interessa poco se non nulla Di quello che fa quando non è con me.
> la sua modalità moglie e’ quanto di meglio io possa ambire per una donna al mio fianco.
> pure io sono infedele, ma di sicuro nessuna amante mi ha fatto rivedere il mio status.


Rispetto ma la vedo in maniera diversa.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Pensavo di essere riuscito a spiegarlo negli interventi precedenti... comunque i motivi sono che al netto del tradimento ( dici poco.....) è l'unica donna che vorrei al mio fianco....mi ha dato sempre tutto quello di cui ho avuto bisogno... è una donna bellissima.... sicuramente la miglior madre che i miei figli potessero desiderare.... perché io ho commesso degli errori ed ho dato tutto questo per scontato....
> E perché prima di lasciare tutto questo voglio provare fino all'ultimo perché non sono abituato a mollare fino all'ultimo....se poi capirò che non sarà possibile perché non riuscirò a ritrovare la mia tranquillità allora me ne farò una ragione ma a quel punto non avrò più rimpianti... almeno io.....


e allora bombardala con le domande  , fatti dire che cosa l'ha portata a tradirti ?
Forse fai prima a eggere le storie di alcuni che hanno avuto il tuo stesso problema ,avrai tutte le risposte  che cerchi


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A dire la verità eravamo dei ragazzini
> 
> E non era un matrimonio ventennale per cui valeva la pena darsi tanto fastidio.
> Semplicemente eravamo curiosi.
> ...


.....il titolo del mio post era "cosa avete preteso di sapere" proprio perché confrontandomi con voi volevo cercare di capire fino a dove e fino cosa è lecito e soprattutto conveniente sapere del tradimento subito. E capire se il venire a conoscenza di più dettagli potrebbe aiutare a sopire i mille interrogativi che mi sto facendo.... Il cosa non andasse in quel periodo nella nostra coppia lo abbiamo analizzato, sviscerato e capito tant'è che mi sono preso anch'io  la mia bella dose di colpa.... La cosa che non riesce invece a soddisfare la mia voglia di capire le cose fino in fondo sono le sue risposte sulle modalità e sul perché  si è trovata tra le braccia di questo individuo....


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e allora bombardala con le domande  , fatti dire che cosa l'ha portata a tradirti ?
> Forse fai prima a eggere le storie di alcuni che hanno avuto il tuo stesso problema ,avrai tutte le risposte  che cerchi


Dentro di me lo so anch'io che le modalità sono più o meno lo stesse e che le cose che si possono fare tra due persone adulte  in un letto sono facilmente immaginabili....
Mi dà fastidio tanto per fare un esempio che non abbia mai ammesso che l'incontro non era finalizzato ad andarci a letto ma...."è successo e non so spiegarmi come..."per poi concludere con "se ci penso mi fa schifo  e sto male.."


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> bello sforzo...
> avete due relazioni diverse.


Lui ha chiesto…ed io ho risposto…magari gli e’ utile, magari no, chissene, tanto i suoi pruriti se li può togliere solo lui. Leggendolo, sua moglie potrebbe essere l’amica di una mia ex amante che mi raccontava di questo marito tutto dedito allo sport che trascurava la moglie e che a letto non era granché, questo a dire della moglie all’amica che poi era la mia amante.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Succede più o meno allo stesso modo.
> Qualche messaggio, lui ha iniziato ad avere piccole attenzioni quotidiane, lei si è sentita importante.
> Dall'altra  è iniziato anche il desiderio di vedersi. Non c'è un motivo quella persona è arrivata nella sua testa nel momento esatto in cui era propensa ad accogliere questo corteggiamento.
> Lui potrebbe essere anche, basso, pelato è con tanto di panza, ma le ha dato quel l'importanza è trasmesso un desiderio che non provava da tempo.
> Il risveglio se si viene scoperti è brusco è soprattutto si vede realmente quello che fino a quel dato momento sembrava speciale


Si certamente è stato così ...ma come ho detto a Oligramma  perché non vuole ammettere che aveva deciso di incontrarlo con la consapevolezza di andarci a letto ? Se ti ha fatto così schifo come dici perché non hai troncato immediatamente e invece me ne sono dovuto accorgere io....? Anche se solo qualche giorno dopo ?
La vedo come una confessione parziale...


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Dentro di me lo so anch'io che le modalità sono più o meno lo stesse e che le cose che si possono fare tra due persone adulte  in un letto sono facilmente immaginabili....
> Mi dà fastidio tanto per fare un esempio che non abbia mai ammesso che l'incontro non era finalizzato ad andarci a letto ma...."è successo e non so spiegarmi come..."per poi concludere con "se ci penso mi fa schifo  e sto male.."


Ecco queste frasi sono tutte coglionate.
Per organizzare i miei tradimenti con mogli altrui mai e‘ capitato di non riuscirsi a spiegare come sia capitato di trovarsi nudi in un motel di mercoledì mattina con un coniuge altrui.
Lo ambiamo sempre voluto, organizzato, gestito. E goduto,
.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Dentro di me lo so anch'io che le modalità sono più o meno lo stesse e che le cose che si possono fare tra due persone adulte  in un letto sono facilmente immaginabili....
> Mi dà fastidio tanto per fare un esempio che non abbia mai ammesso che l'incontro non era finalizzato ad andarci a letto ma...."è successo e non so spiegarmi come..."per poi concludere con "se ci penso mi fa schifo  e sto male.."


ti ripeto le frequentazioni con persone che ti fanno attizzare , nel tuo caso , tua moglie  c'è caduta e lo ha voluto provare , brutto termine , perchè se dopo si è pentita , come del resto fanno tutti i traditori scoperti o che confessano, non vuole lasciare il vecchio per il nuovo  .
Poi tu hai scritto che l'altyro ha 60 anni  e tu credo sia molto più giovane chi glielo fa fare ?
Ti racconto cosa è capitato ad un mio conoscente , ragazzo spasto con tre figli  lui lavorava in un bar lei nelle sale scommesse legali , si è invaghita di un ristoratore piu grande  di lei  solo che ha abbandonato il marito per mettersi con l'altro , gli ho detto che il suo modesto lavoro  non era eguale ha quello del l'altro  , posso sbagliare  ma le donne sono calcolatrici  vedono oltre


----------



## francoff (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Hai troncato perché non siete riusciti a riprendere il rapporto o "solo" a seguito del tradimento ?
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Dopo il tradimento  abbiamo provato per qualche anno e ci siamo anche fatti aiutare. La percezione che avevo di lei e del nostro rapporto però era cambiata e quindi perchè andare avanti senza essere veramente felice ma solo sui ricordi e sui legami del passato? Ho preferito andarmene e cercare di ricominciare la mia vita senza quel sottofondo di tristezza che provavo quando ero da solo con lei. Lei è stata e sempre sarà il mio grande amore ....ma non basta


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Dentro di me lo so anch'io che le modalità sono più o meno lo stesse e che le cose che si possono fare tra due persone adulte  in un letto sono facilmente immaginabili....
> Mi dà fastidio tanto per fare un esempio che non abbia mai ammesso che l'incontro non era finalizzato ad andarci a letto ma...."è successo e non so spiegarmi come..."per poi concludere con "se ci penso mi fa schifo  e sto male.."


Io credo che sia convinta (una volta scelto te) che questo vuoi sentirti dire, ammesso che non sia esattamente andata così, cosa improbabile ma non impossibile: a me è capitato in passato di ritrovarmi in una situazione in cui la soluzione più semplice era non sottrarsi e far finire presto.....
A volte anche le donne belle e intelligenti fanno scelte stupide.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Si certamente è stato così ...ma come ho detto a Oligramma  perché non vuole ammettere che aveva deciso di incontrarlo con la consapevolezza di andarci a letto ? Se ti ha fatto così schifo come dici perché non hai troncato immediatamente e invece me ne sono dovuto accorgere io....? Anche se solo qualche giorno dopo ?
> La vedo come una confessione parziale...


Le tue obiezioni sono ridicole.
Mentre si è dentro a una bolla è come respirare elio si ride e basta.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui ha chiesto…ed io ho risposto…magari gli e’ utile, magari no, chissene, tanto i suoi pruriti se li può togliere solo lui. Leggendolo, sua moglie potrebbe essere l’amica di una mia ex amante che mi raccontava di questo marito tutto dedito allo sport che trascurava la moglie e che a letto non era granché, questo a dire della moglie all’amica che poi era la mia amante.


È molto difficile trovare analogie anche se  le situazioni sembrano da un lato tutte uguali ma alla fine sviscerandolo nascondono un mondo di differenze anche solo per il modo di viverle di ognuno di noi.... Poi è risaputo che chi fa tanto sport a letto è una schiappa...


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue obiezioni sono ridicole.
> Mentre si è dentro a una bolla è come respirare elio si ride e basta.


Brunetta sentenzi più tu che la Corte di Cassazione..... Fammi capire in cosa sono ridicole magari mi aiuti a capire...


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco queste frasi sono tutte coglionate.
> Per organizzare i miei tradimenti con mogli altrui mai e‘ capitato di non riuscirsi a spiegare come sia capitato di trovarsi nudi in un motel di mercoledì mattina con un coniuge altrui.
> Lo ambiamo sempre voluto, organizzato, gestito. E goduto,
> .


Appunto perché lo so che è così che non sopporto il non sentirmelo dire o spiegare....


----------



## Etta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Pensavo di essere riuscito a spiegarlo negli interventi precedenti... comunque i motivi sono che al netto del tradimento ( dici poco.....) è l'unica donna che vorrei al mio fianco....mi ha dato sempre tutto quello di cui ho avuto bisogno... è una donna bellissima.... sicuramente la miglior madre che i miei figli potessero desiderare.... perché io ho commesso degli errori ed ho dato tutto questo per scontato....
> E perché prima di lasciare tutto questo voglio provare fino all'ultimo perché non sono abituato a mollare fino all'ultimo....se poi capirò che non sarà possibile perché non riuscirò a ritrovare la mia tranquillità allora me ne farò una ragione ma a quel punto non avrò più rimpianti... almeno io.....


Che errori hai commesso?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> È molto difficile trovare analogie anche se  le situazioni sembrano da un lato tutte uguali ma alla fine sviscerandolo nascondono un mondo di differenze anche solo per il modo di viverle di ognuno di noi.... Poi è risaputo che chi fa tanto sport a letto è una schiappa...


Io cosa sia risaputo o meno, non ne ho idea, mi documento poco su questo argomento. Ho riportato un fatto di cronaca, comprendo possa non essere gradito.


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Appunto perché lo so che è così che non sopporto il non sentirmelo dire o spiegare....


È così per un traditore seriale e organizzato. Tua moglie lo è?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Appunto perché lo so che è così che non sopporto il non sentirmelo dire o spiegare....


Se una persona lo dicesse a me mi farebbe pensare che mi crede talmente poco intelligente da non capire che mi pia per culo.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> È così per un traditore seriale e organizzato. Tua moglie lo è?


E come fa a saperlo? per ora sa solo di questo corno. Che in alcuni casi di mia conoscenza erano solo la punta dell’iceberg.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io cosa sia risaputo o meno, non ne ho idea, mi documento poco su questo argomento. Ho riportato un fatto di cronaca, comprendo possa non essere gradito.


Bisogna buttarla anche un po' sul ridere altrimenti diventa ancora più pesante...


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E come fa a saperlo? per ora sa solo di questo corno. Che in alcuni casi di mia conoscenza erano solo la punta dell’iceberg.


L'ha sposata lui, io credo che lo sappia.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> perché io ho commesso degli errori ed ho dato tutto questo per scontato


e chi tradisce non lo fa ancora in misura maggiore?
addirittura considera così scontato l'altro che pensa di riaverlo anche dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> È così per un traditore seriale e organizzato. Tua moglie lo è?


Penso di no....ma ingenuamente pensavo non fosse nemmeno una traditrice occasionale...


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> e chi tradisce non lo fa ancora in misura maggiore?
> addirittura considera così scontato l'altro che pensa di riaverlo anche dopo un tradimento.


Io faccio la mia parte prendendomi le mie di responsabilità.....lei deve prendersi le sue.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Penso di no....ma ingenuamente pensavo non fosse nemmeno una traditrice occasionale...


esatto, ingenuamente si pensa di avere al nostro fianco sempre uno stinco di santo. Ho sentito mia moglie dire in pubblico di me: lui? Figurati se fosse capace di tradirmi, non ha occhi che per me. Non sapeva che stavo origliando.

Questo anni fa, prima che iniziassimo un percorso differente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Brunetta sentenzi più tu che la Corte di Cassazione..... Fammi capire in cosa sono ridicole magari mi aiuti a capire...


Chiedi perché da “ubriaca” si sia comportata “da ubriaca”, per questo è una richiesta ridicola.
Gli psicologi spiegano come può accadere, ad esempio, come una donna o una ragazza o addirittura una ragazzina poco più di bambina possa arrivare a fare e mandare fotografie di nudo oltre le proprie intenzioni.
Sono spostamenti graduali del limite, spostamenti che vengono gratificati in un modo inaspettato.
Di passo in passo si trovano a fare qualcosa che mai avrebbero pensato di fare.
Avviene come in qualsiasi altra relazione, anche da liberi, le gratificazioni che vengono date sono le chiavi per fare avviare a vivere una condizione di euforia inaspettata. Proprio come da ubriachi. O almeno credo, perché non mi sono mai ubriacata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tranne l’ultima parte


Dici che se si viene scoperti non cade quel velo che ricopriva tutto? 
Soprattutto se si prende atto che si può perdere la famiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero , parole sante  va bene non per il senso che ne avrebbe per la coppia


Ma io spiegavo nel tradimento


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Penso di no....ma ingenuamente pensavo non fosse nemmeno una traditrice occasionale...


Ti sono vicina  nemmeno io lo pensavo di mio marito e non perché sono ingenua. Comunque partirei da questa convinzione, altrimenti molla tutto subito, visto che mi pare di capire per te non accettabile la scelta di vita di Pincopallino


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E come fa a saperlo? per ora sa solo di questo corno. Che in alcuni casi di mia conoscenza erano solo la punta dell’iceberg.


Se facfat


Etta ha detto:


> Che errori hai commesso?


Non ho saputo dare le attenzioni che si aspettava ed ho dato troppe cose per scontate non accorgendomi che ci stavamo lentamente allontanando.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Si certamente è stato così ...ma come ho detto a Oligramma  perché non vuole ammettere che aveva deciso di incontrarlo con la consapevolezza di andarci a letto ? Se ti ha fatto così schifo come dici perché non hai troncato immediatamente e invece me ne sono dovuto accorgere io....? Anche se solo qualche giorno dopo ?
> La vedo come una confessione parziale...


A mio parere, vorrebbe sminuire x non farti soffrire. 
Schifo non credo che sia nel vero senso della parola. 
Poi ohhh magari non l'è piaciuto veramente


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Io faccio la mia parte prendendomi le mie di responsabilità.....lei deve prendersi le sue.


a me sto fatto che ci si colpevolizzi non scende proprio giù...
non credo esista una coppia che, specialmente dopo qualche decennio, non mostri qualche cenno di mancanza o stanchezza da parte di uno o entrambi.
E' gioco facile tirarne fuori alcuni, farci leva e metterli nella colonna delle cause.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti sono vicina  nemmeno io lo pensavo di mio marito e non perché sono ingenua. Comunque partirei da questa convinzione, altrimenti molla tutto subito, visto che mi pare di capire per te non accettabile la scelta di vita di Pincopallosta


Già faccio fatica a metabolizzare questa figurati se venissi a sapere che non è nemmeno l'unico..... Non mettetemi altri tarli per favore....


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A mio parere, vorrebbe sminuire x non farti soffrire.
> Schifo non credo che sia nel vero senso della parola.
> Poi ohhh magari non l'è piaciuto veramente


Il punto che soffrire per soffrire mi dici tutto come sta o come è stato, e se ci sono i presupposti si prova a ripartire o si lascia stare e basta.... certo questo comporta un rischio maggiore che raccontare quello che secondo lei vorrei sentirmi raccontare....per questo  parlo di mezza confessione.... e faccio ridere Brunetta...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il punto che soffrire per soffrire mi dici tutto come sta o come è stato, e se ci sono i presupposti si prova a ripartire o si lascia stare e basta.... certo questo comporta un rischio maggiore che raccontare quello che secondo lei vorrei sentirmi raccontare....per questo  parlo di mezza confessione.... e faccio ridere Brunetta...


Ma dopo 3 anni rivangare non è così utile, a meno che


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo.
> Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
> Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?
> Grazie.


Pur essendo del tutto lecita e giustificata, la necessità di sapere alla fine diventa più funzionale alla digeribilità dei fatti che ad altro. Pensa che sono passati 3 anni, ad oggi cosa sei riuscito ad ottenere dal bisogno di conoscere?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a me sto fatto che ci si colpevolizzi non scende proprio giù...
> non credo esista una coppia che, specialmente dopo qualche decennio, non mostri qualche cenno di mancanza o stanchezza da parte di uno o entrambi.
> E' gioco facile tirarne fuori alcuni, farci leva e metterli nella colonna delle cause.


Guarda a prescindere dal tradimento ho imparato che il rapporto di coppia va curato giorno dopo giorno ed innaffiato quotidianamente  come una pianta altrimenti rischia di seccarsi....


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma dopo 3 anni rivangare non è così utile, a meno che


Ma forse è proprio l'anello mancante per chiudere il cerchio e consentirmi di mettermi il cuore in pace....o forse no....boh guarda magari lo sapessi...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il punto che soffrire per soffrire mi dici tutto come sta o come è stato, e se ci sono i presupposti si prova a ripartire o si lascia stare e basta.... certo questo comporta un rischio maggiore che raccontare quello che secondo lei vorrei sentirmi raccontare....per questo  parlo di mezza confessione.... e faccio ridere Brunetta...


Io non ho chiesto niente.
Ma io ho provato subito repulsione, mi è caduto dal cuore.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Pur essendo del tutto lecita e giustificata, la necessità di sapere alla fine diventa più funzionale alla digeribilità dei fatti che ad altro. Pensa che sono passati 3 anni, ad oggi cosa sei riuscito ad ottenere dal bisogno di conoscere?


Chiedevo proprio se il sapere potesse essere un buon digestivo e fino a che punto fosse lecito sapere per non avere l'effetto contrario....


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma forse è proprio l'anello mancante per chiudere il cerchio e consentirmi di mettermi il cuore in pace....o forse no....boh guarda magari lo sapessi...


Scusa, non avevo capito che erano passati tre anni...dopo tutto questo tempo, se fossi tua moglie, mi sarei strarotta di rivangare sta storia e ti avrei già piantato o diventato una seriale


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Chiedevo proprio se il sapere potesse essere un buon digestivo e fino a che punto fosse lecito sapere per non avere l'effetto contrario....


L'effetto contrario è improbabile, sappi che le tue richieste verranno seguite sempre da risposte mitigate dalla necessità di impedire una eventuale degenerazione. Ma tu precisamente cosa chiedi?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Una delle migliori immagini è quella del piano inclinato di Aldo Baglio. Lei (o mio marito, o chiunque altro) fa un primo passo in discesa, e accelera sempre di più. Anche volendo fermarsi, non riesce. Figurati se invece non vuole.... Si abbandona alla velocità dell'ottovolante fino a schiantarsi. Contro la realtà. Quanti anni avete?


Esempio calzante.
47 io 46 lei


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Scusa, non avevo capito che erano passati tre anni...dopo tutto questo tempo, se fossi tua moglie, mi sarei strarotta di rivangare sta storia e ti avrei già piantato o diventato una seriale


Magari avresti risposto più esaustivamente prima....chi lo sa....


----------



## Ulisse (8 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Scusa, non avevo capito che erano passati tre anni...dopo tutto questo tempo, se fossi tua moglie, mi sarei strarotta di rivangare sta storia e ti avrei già piantato o diventato una seriale


il tempo è relativo.
Se non si ottengono risposte non è poi colpa di chi sta a chiedere se passano anni.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> È così per un traditore seriale e organizzato. Tua moglie lo è?


No è così anche se tradisci la prima volta


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dici che se si viene scoperti non cade quel velo che ricopriva tutto?
> Soprattutto se si prende atto che si può perdere la famiglia


Se cade vuol dire che quello che hai vissuto non era reale. Se cade credo si acquisti la consapevolezza del male fatto. Questo non cambia la realtà che si è provata.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a me sto fatto che ci si colpevolizzi non scende proprio giù...
> non credo esista una coppia che, specialmente dopo qualche decennio, non mostri qualche cenno di mancanza o stanchezza da parte di uno o entrambi.
> E' gioco facile tirarne fuori alcuni, farci leva e metterli nella colonna delle cause.


Quoto


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Esempio calzante.
> 47 io 46 lei


Va verso una fase della vita complicata. Tu ci arriverai tra poco e potresti cascarci pure tu, al primo circo che passa. Abbiamo detto che è bella e intelligente: a me fa schifo invecchiare, soprattutto se dentro di te hai ancora fame di vita ma sai di non poter arrestare la corsa..... Magari anche lei aveva bisogno di conferme. Non giustifico, ma posso capire.


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No è così anche se tradisci la prima volta


Non è così che l'hai raccontata tu, la tua prima volta, eh?


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

JON ha detto:


> L'effetto contrario è improbabile, sappi che le tue richieste verranno seguite sempre da risposte mitigate dalla necessità di impedire una eventuale degenerazione. Ma tu precisamente cosa chiedi?


Vorrei chiarire che non la torturo tutti i giorni con questo argomento per fortuna sua ma soprattutto mia....solo che periodicamente a scadenza anche di mesi un evento, una situazione, un racconto di amici mi riporta in mente quanto  vissuto.... Quasi sempre me la faccio passare da solo ma alcune volte ci rimurgino al punto che alla prima occasione tiro fuori l'argomento con lei.....domande specifiche non ne ho se non quella di capire cosa l'ha portata a combinare gli appuntamenti ( lei dice uno) con questa persona e cosa la attirasse al punto di andarci a letto....ma qui ci areniamo sempre allo stesso punto....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Non è così che l'hai raccontata tu, la tua prima volta, eh?


Cosa che non era voluto finirci in motel?


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire che non la torturo tutti i giorni con questo argomento per fortuna sua ma soprattutto mia....solo che periodicamente a scadenza anche di mesi un evento, una situazione, un racconto di amici mi riporta in mente quanto  vissuto.... Quasi sempre me la faccio passare da solo ma alcune volte ci rimurgino al punto che alla prima occasione tiro fuori l'argomento con lei.....domande specifiche non ne ho se non quella di capire cosa l'ha portata a combinare gli appuntamenti ( lei dice uno) con questa persona e cosa la attirasse al punto di andarci a letto....ma qui ci areniamo sempre allo stesso punto....


È così che succede. A me capita ancora dopo 10 anni. Di rado, ma capita.


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa che non era voluto finirci in motel?


No che era pianificato e organizzato. Di questo si parlava


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> No che era pianificato e organizzato. Di questo si parlava


Pianificato e organizzato l’incontro. 
Se ho inteso male mi scuso 
Tu puoi non pianificare di incontrare qualcuno che ti interessa. Tutte le scelte che fai dopo mi auguro siamo volute e pianificate 
Io non avrei mai pensato di tradire.  Poi è arrivato lui. So esattamente quando ho avuto la possibilità di fermare il gioco. Se non l’ho fatto è perché non ho voluto. Da lì in poi pianifichi  tutto


----------



## Divì (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pianificato e organizzato l’incontro.
> Se ho inteso male mi scuso
> Tu puoi non pianificare di incontrare qualcuno che ti interessa. Tutte le scelte che fai dopo mi auguro siamo volute e pianificate
> Io non avrei mai pensato di tradire.  Poi è arrivato lui. So esattamente quando ho avuto la possibilità di fermare il gioco. Se non l’ho fatto è perché non ho voluto. Da lì in poi pianifichi  tutto


.... Il piano inclinato.....
Le cose però non sono sempre così semplici. A me è capitato di "trovarmici"  e alla fine di pensare che non ne fosse valsa la pena. Ciononostante non mi sono fermata. Ovvio che ogni incontro fosse organizzato. Ma ancora penso di aver fatto una inutile cazzata.


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2022)

Il tempo è relativo...vero
Ma o decidi di ricostruire o stai col tarlo e molli il colpo. Sarà che io mi roderei il fegato ma con questo pensiero continuo per tutti questi anni non ci resterei.
esiste la prescrizione, il diritto all'oblio ...ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> .... Il piano inclinato.....
> Le cose però non sono sempre così semplici. A me è capitato di "trovarmici"  e alla fine di pensare che non ne fosse valsa la pena. Ciononostante non mi sono fermata. Ovvio che ogni incontro fosse organizzato. Ma ancora penso di aver fatto una inutile cazzata.


Capito 
Non so io ci ho pensato e ripensato prima di buttarmici
In generale odio pentirmi delle cose che faccio e quindi cerco di valutare prima per le conoscenze che ho il da farsi 
Perdono ancora più difficilmente chi agisce senza pensare o appunto pur sapendo che non bene vale la pena. Quindi applico la cosa anche su di me 
In sintesi se mi dici che mi hai tradito ma non ne valeva la pena o l’hai fatto senza pensare dubito che possa accettare la cosa. Piu che altro perdo la stima.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perdono ancora più difficilmente chi agisce senza pensare o appunto pur sapendo che non bene vale la pena.


Quotone


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire che non la torturo tutti i giorni con questo argomento per fortuna sua ma soprattutto mia....solo che periodicamente a scadenza anche di mesi un evento, una situazione, un racconto di amici mi riporta in mente quanto  vissuto.... Quasi sempre me la faccio passare da solo ma alcune volte ci rimurgino al punto che alla prima occasione tiro fuori l'argomento con lei.....domande specifiche non ne ho se non quella di capire cosa l'ha portata a combinare gli appuntamenti ( *lei dice uno*) con questa persona e cosa la attirasse al punto di andarci a letto....ma qui ci areniamo sempre allo stesso punto....


Inusuale, di solito sono giusto un paio. Scherzo.

Comunque, è normale che vi areniate quando arrivate al clou della questione. Perchè se fosse costretta a dirti tutto dovrebbe dirti cose che non ti lascerebbero vie di fuga. Cose che impedirebbero a te di ridimensionare quel vissuto parallelo e che allo stesso tempo non la rappresenterebbero del tutto perchè esposte al tuo solo giudizio.

Secondo me se ci pensi per un attimo le risposte a quelle domande le hai già, senza il bisogno che sia lei a dartele. In questi tre anni te la sarai data una spiegazione personale al moto che l'abbia portata e spinta ad osare.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Il tempo è relativo...vero
> Ma o decidi di ricostruire o stai col tarlo e molli il colpo. Sarà che io mi roderei il fegato ma con questo pensiero continuo per tutti questi anni non ci resterei.
> esiste la prescrizione, il diritto all'oblio ...ecc ecc


Vedo purtroppo che non sono l'unico ad avere questi tarli a distanza di tempo e la cosa mi preoccupa...... Forse più del tempo si tratta di arrivare alla chiusura del cerchio ... anche questo relativo ma quando c'è la zucca di mezzo è così.....


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> .....il titolo del mio post era "cosa avete preteso di sapere" proprio perché confrontandomi con voi volevo cercare di capire fino a dove e fino cosa è lecito e soprattutto conveniente sapere del tradimento subito. E capire se il venire a conoscenza di più dettagli potrebbe aiutare a sopire i mille interrogativi che mi sto facendo.... Il cosa non andasse in quel periodo nella nostra coppia lo abbiamo analizzato, sviscerato e capito tant'è che mi sono preso anch'io  la mia bella dose di colpa.... *La cosa che non riesce invece a soddisfare la mia voglia di capire le cose fino in fondo sono le sue risposte sulle modalità e sul perché  si è trovata tra le braccia di questo individuo....*


E credi che dettagli fattuali possano soddisfare quelle domande?

A qualcuno basta. O se lo fa bastare.

Dipende da cosa si sta cercando.

Di certo in un tradimento non ci sono colpe.
Già il fatto che parli di colpe, onestamente, mi fa pensare che così a fondo tu non ci vada. Per quanto ti racconti di farlo.

La colpa è una bella copertina calda, protettiva, per tutti quelli che ci si mettono sotto.
In attesa di dare e ricevere il perdono.

Padre ho peccato.
Dieci avemaria e sarai ancora nella grazia del signore....

Amen.

EDIT: da traditrice, se si tentasse di vendermi un "è successo, mi sono sbagliato, non parliamone più" mi incazzerei a mina.
Più onesto dire "non te ne voglio parlare perchè li considero cazzi miei. E tu sei fuori da quella parte della mia vita".
Ma vendermi la cazzata della casualità e barattare un *ipotetico* pentimento per la coartazione...no.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Inusuale, di solito sono giusto un paio. Scherzo.
> 
> Comunque, è normale che vi areniate quando arrivate al clou della questione. Perchè se fosse costretta a dirti tutto dovrebbe dirti cose che non ti lascerebbero vie di fuga. Cose che impedirebbero a te di ridimensionare quel vissuto parallelo e che allo stesso tempo non la rappresenterebbero del tutto perchè esposte al tuo solo giudizio.
> 
> Secondo me se ci pensi per un attimo le risposte a quelle domande le hai già, senza il bisogno che sia lei a dartele. In questi tre anni te la sarai data una spiegazione personale al moto che l'abbia portata e spinta ad osare.


Hai perfettamente ragione, probabilmente le risposte le ho già da solo ma è come se non mi bastessero o vorrei che venissero confermate da lei anche se fossero più dure da sopportare....odio rimanere nel dubbio... Comunque mi state consigliando in molti e sto valutando di dover cambiare leggermente rotta se non voglio arenarmi definitivamente....


----------



## JON (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, probabilmente le risposte le ho già da solo ma è come se non mi bastessero o vorrei che venissero confermate da lei anche se fossero più dure da sopportare....odio rimanere nel dubbio... Comunque mi state consigliando in molti e sto valutando di dover cambiare leggermente rotta se non voglio arenarmi definitivamente....


Fatti un favore, lascia perdere. Allo stesso tempo eviteresti a lei l'imbarazzo di doverti rilevare che le piaceva, le è piaciuto e che se la cosa non comportasse certe complicazioni lo rifarebbe ancora. Di fronte a queste cose si può tuttavia scegliere e di solito lo si fa con il senno del poi.


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E credi che dettagli fattuali possano soddisfare quelle domande?
> 
> A qualcuno basta. O se lo fa bastare.
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda il discorso di colpe possiamo sostituire la parola con " responsabilità" ma comunque almeno che non si pensa che ' tutto è scritto"... quando i rapporti non vanno più bene tra due o più persone ci sono delle responsabilità..... magari in parti diverse ma solitamente di tutti.... Per quanto riguarda i dettagli non so cosa intendi per fattuali ma ho già cercato di spiegare cosa intendo.... condivisibile o meno che sia....
Per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte magari non è proprio così..."è successo, mi sono sbagliato, non parliamone più" ma trovo le sue motivazioni non soddisfacenti per farmene una ragione e mettermi il cuore in pace..... premesso che ci riesca...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Il tempo è relativo...vero
> Ma o decidi di ricostruire o stai col tarlo e molli il colpo. Sarà che io mi roderei il fegato ma con questo pensiero continuo per tutti questi anni non ci resterei.
> esiste la prescrizione, il diritto all'oblio ...ecc ecc


Soprattutto esiste il diritto a smettere di soffrire.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il discorso di colpe possiamo sostituire la parola con " responsabilità" ma comunque almeno che non si pensa che ' tutto è scritto"... quando i rapporti non vanno più bene tra due o più persone ci sono delle responsabilità..... magari in parti diverse ma solitamente di tutti.... Per quanto riguarda i dettagli non so cosa intendi per fattuali ma ho già cercato di spiegare cosa intendo.... condivisibile o meno che sia....
> Per quanto riguarda l'ultima parte magari non è proprio così..."è successo, mi sono sbagliato, non parliamone più" ma trovo le sue motivazioni non soddisfacenti per farmene una ragione e mettermi il cuore in pace..... premesso che ci riesca...


Si può sostituire ogni cosa.
Basta sapere cosa significa ciò che si sostituisce.  

Il senso di colpa può essere inteso come la percezione di aver fatto, detto, pensato o sentito qualcosa che, all’interno di un determinato sistema di valori, *è da censurare*.

Vergogna, imbarazzo, difficoltà di parola riguardo il fatto...

Pensa che per qualche studioso la colpa è rancore proiettato nell'altro...ma vabbè.

La responsabilità è qualcosa di profondamente diverso.
Pensare in termini di responsabilità significa farsi carico dei propri sentimenti, dei propri desideri e delle proprie azioni in modo adulto e consapevole. In particolare farsi carico, o meglio prendersi cura dei propri sentimenti, significa accogliere e accettare ogni emozione che ci attraversa, considerando che quell'emozione è l'espressione primaria di un bisogno psicologico e sociale.

Ed è attorno a questo nucleo che si può sviluppare condivisione.

Anche di desideri e sentimenti censurabili, come il tradimento. Il desiderio di un altro corpo, anche di un'altra vita.
Condividere onestamente questo, è doloroso. E non è detto che porti al lieto fine.

E le paure e i silenzi si giocano prevalentemente lì...nella ricerca del lieto fine e nell'evitamento del finale triste. Ma è paura in ogni caso. Fino a che non ci si mette il naso, non si sa come andrà a finire.
*La scelta è solo lì...conservo o oso. Anche di perdere tutto.

Avete condiviso questa scelta?*

Onestamente...non ti leggo con chiara la differenza. Ma io leggo soltanto.

Quando i rapporti non vanno bene, di solito si tratta di questioni di comunicazione.
Per il semplice motivo che le relazioni umane stanno in piedi e si costruiscono intorno alla comunicazione. Anche la sessualità è comunicazione.
Poi si può ragionare su cosa non funziona nella comunicazione.
La responsabilità prima nella comunicazione di coppia riguarda esattamente il farsi carico e prendersi cura dei propri bisogni e desideri per poi poterli condividere.
Se questo non avviene...si frammenta la narrazione comune.

Le sue motivazioni non sono soddisfacenti probabilmente perchè circonfuse di imbarazzo e vergogna, e istintivamente si coglie che dove c'è imbarazzo e vergogna c'è paura di esporre. E si fantastica sulle motivazioni di quella paura. 
E quando si percepisce questo, non ci si sente semplicemente al sicuro.

Certo è che se sei in fissa sui dettagli fattuali, ossia COSA hanno fatto...e lei si vergogna, si sente colpevole...non ne uscite.
E non potete parlare. Il silenzio, la coartazione delle emozioni vi impediscono di affrontare le parti mostruose.
Lei che si vuole scopare un altro, tu che ti incazzi e sei deluso da lei. E provi riprovazione per le sue azioni.
Questi non sono sentimenti che sfumano nel tempo. Magari si affievoliscono. Ma restano comunque lì.
L'uomo è una bestia parecchio adattabile e trova benessere anche in schiavitù.

Non so se il silenzio e il tirar dritto funziona.

Per me non funzionerebbe. Non sono fatta così.
Non ritengo nessuna relazione degna del silenzio. Della vergogna.
E non potrei stare in una relazione dove c'è vergogna non dichiarata. Dove c'è imbarazzo per chi si è o anche solo per parti di sè.
Dove non c'è condivisione di ognuno le proprie ombre.
Mi sembrerebbe di sprecare tempo e vita.
Sono per il "fuori tutto" facciamoci male e vediamo dove si va.
Non sono conservativa.

Ma vedo che buona parte delle relazioni stanno invece in piedi proprio sulle zone d'ombra, su silenzi concordati, su mediazioni fra il detto e il non detto.

Ognuno decide per la propria relazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se cade vuol dire che quello che hai vissuto non era reale. Se cade credo si acquisti la consapevolezza del male fatto. Questo non cambia la realtà che si è provata.


Dipende molto da quello che si è privato, l'importanza della relazione extra


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende molto da quello che si è privato, l'importanza della relazione extra


Si vero. Forse perché penso che tradire per una cazzata non ne valga la pena.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Dentro di me lo so anch'io che le modalità sono più o meno lo stesse e che le cose che si possono fare tra due persone adulte  in un letto sono facilmente immaginabili....
> Mi dà fastidio tanto per fare un esempio che non abbia mai ammesso che l'incontro non era finalizzato ad andarci a letto ma...."è successo e non so spiegarmi come..."per poi concludere con "se ci penso mi fa schifo  e sto male.."


e' stato organizzato, definito, discusso e le e' anche piaciuto. E' la conseguenza della scoperta che (forse) le fa schifo e le fa male, non il fatto in se'


----------



## Mir (8 Marzo 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e' stato organizzato, definito, discusso e le e' anche piaciuto. E' la conseguenza della scoperta che (forse) le fa schifo e le fa male, non il fatto in se'


Severo ma giusto.... O molto probabile...


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono un nuovo iscritto anche se da qualche tempo vi seguo e cerco risposte leggendo di esperienze simili alla mia...... brevemente descrivo la mia prima di arrivare alla domanda....tradito da mia moglie 3 anni fa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio mentre si trovava da parenti molto lontana da casa, con una persona conosciuta un anno prima e con il quale aveva instaurato contatti via messaggio e telefonici, naturalmente a mia insaputa, sfociati nell'incontro/i appunto l'anno successivo.
> Quando ci rivediamo noto subito qualcosa di strano in lei e mi insospettisco e dopo qualche settimana la sorprendo mentre messaggia con questa persona..... inizialmente nega dicendo che è solo un amico ma messa alle strette, con molta fatica confessa il tradimento. Si pente chiede perdono, interrompe immediatamente i rapporti ed io facendo anche autocritica su mie mancanze e problemi che non volevo vedere decido di perdonare e di provare a  rimodulare la nostra vita di coppia..... effettivamente la nostra relazione è decisamente migliorata....lei è  attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..ma come ho letto che   succede anche ad altri traditi io comunque non sono più sereno.... continuo a pensare al fattaccio e non riesco più a vederla con gli occhi di prima.
> Vengo al dunque... quando si parla del tradimento lei si vergogna, si irrigidisce e da sempre non ha voluto raccontare particolari dei loro incontri.... né  dove... né quando..io invece vorrei sapere più dettagli con la speranza che sapendo tutto finisca in me questo bisogno di sapere che mi tormenta ma mi fermo quando la vedo "star male al solo pensiero"...come dice lei.
> Ora vi chiedo.....cosa avete voluto sapere?....fin dove vi siete spinti nel voler conoscere i dettagli ?....una volta saputo quello che volevate sapere siete stati meglio? Vi ha aiutato a farvi meno film in testa ?Cosa secondo voi è lecito conoscere?
> Grazie.


Sì pretende come al solito una risposta universale che non c'è. 
Ti posso dire che il tradimento è stato per me come ritrovarsi con una vecchia versione di un sistema operativo su cui i nuovi programmi non giravano più. 
Il senso di straniamento che ho provato ha reso necessario cercare di comprendere chi era diventata o  forse chi era stata davvero la persona con cui ero sposato. Perché il problema di chi viene tradito resta essenzialmente quello di non riuscire a comprendere più nulla secondo gli schemi precedenti. 
Quindi generalmente o si aggrappa agli schemi e getta la relazione, o distrugge gli schemi restando nella relazione.
La prima impedisce di crescere, la seconda può essere rischiosa perché potrebbe essere fallimentare nel limitare il cambiamento. 
La scelta migliore è di chi rompe gli schemi ma opera anche un cambiamento, scelta più rara.
A distanza di anni posso dire comunque che tutte le informazioni che ho acquisito sono state utili per rendere più comprensibile la figura di mia moglie e del comportamento umano in generale.



Mir ha detto:


> Ciao e innanzitutto grazie per la risposta.
> Il problema è proprio che non so se conoscendo i  particolari che mi tormenta o potrei trovare pace o se rischio di peggiorare la situazione.....lei mi ha sempre detto che c'è stato un incontro e che quello che è successo è non era stato pianificato...
> Sicuramente vorrei sapere esattamente dove e come sono finiti in hotel.....per quanto riguarda i particolari sessuali sinceramente vorrei sapere ma allo stesso tempo ho timore di sapere.....per questo chiedo consigli.


Dipende dai tuoi obiettivi. 
Vuoi restare con questa persona? 
Puoi farlo evitando di conoscerla e mantenendo l'idea che avevi prima oppure cambiare. Tutto. 
Perché sapere questo comporta.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa pensi che facciano due persone a letto?
> Cosa preferiresti forse non sapere?


Due persone a letto possono fare tante cose diverse. 
Se io canto accompagnato da un pianoforte o da una band variero' l'interpretazione. 
Necessariamente. 
Sì può scoprire per esempio di essere un violoncello quando si credeva di essere una tromba. 
A volte è meglio non saperlo. 
Per non spostarsi troppo.



Mir ha detto:


> Credo, anzi sono sicuro di aver sbagliato molto..... egoisticamente ho dedicato tantissimo tempo allo sport trascurando lei e la famiglia ed ho la colpa di non aver colto o voluto cogliere segnali che mi dovevano fare capire che non potevo tirare troppo la corda.... proprio per questo ho deciso di provare a perdonare e di provare a cambiare....e devo dire che al netto del fattaccio attualmente abbiamo ripreso a stare bene insieme ed a condividere passioni e tempo libero..... però ho quel maledetto tarlo che non riesco a togliere dalla testa e nonostante tutto fatico a farmene una ragione.... Non penso assolutamente di avere tendenze cuck però forse per il fatto di aver ricevuto troppe poche risposte continuo a farmi mille domande....


È assolutamente normale e le tendenze cuck c'entrano come il burro di arachidi sulla pizza. 
Di fronte al l'ignoto tutto vogliamo saperne di più. Fosse anche solo per placare l'ansia di stare insieme a una persona di cui conosciamo meno di quel che si credeva. L'intimità di chi è intimo con noi è sempre affare nostro, fosse anche solo per difendere la nostra, di intimità. O più che altro noi stessi quando siamo esposti.
Se sei nudo davanti agli altri che sono vestiti non ti senti un po' a disagio? 
Ecco, la stessa cosa.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Semplicemente ha trovato qualcuno che non sei tu.


Perfetta sintesi.



Mir ha detto:


> Grazie.... è proprio perché vedo in lei vera sofferenza ed imbarazzo che mi limito nelle domande e nel tornare troppo spesso sull'accaduto ma purtroppo questo va contro la mia innata curiosità di andare sempre a fondo sulle cose.... In.mio carattere mi porta a non  fermarmi mai  fino a che le cose non mi sono chiare ma sto capendo dai vostri commenti che probabilmente dovrò farmene una ragione se vorrò provare a mettere da parte l'accaduto....ma gli scambi di opinioni servono proprio per questo... anche perché non ne ho mai parlato con nessun altro, né parenti né amici un po' per vergogna un po' per non rovinarle l'immagine...


Quindi preferisci roderti dentro per anni perché qualcuno sconosciuto a te, te lo ha consigliato su un forum? 
Fai quello che ti senti, quello che ti fa sentire a posto, quello che ti fa stare bene. 
Cerca di capire, se è una tua esigenza.
Perché se capisci con chi stai, capirai anche chi sei tu. 
E non avrai più bisogno di questi consigli di gente sconosciuta.



Mir ha detto:


> Sto capendo che il perdono è veramente qualcosa di complesso...non per niente viene definito "divino".... almeno quello incondizionato.


Odio questo termine. 
Perdono. 
Che cazzo c'è da perdonare? 
Sinceramente? 
Esattamente cosa ci sarebbe da perdonare?



Mir ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe aiutarla a scoprire quella parte di lei che cercava di trovare altrove....


Lascia perdere. 
Lei voleva un altro, non un altro te.



Mir ha detto:


> Se ho deciso di continuare con lei è perché ho riconosciuto delle mancanze da parte mia nei suoi confronti ed ho visto dei margini per poter migliorare la nostra vita di coppia e così è stato.... Purtroppo come detto non è per me  facile dimenticare quel trauma... però a questo punto  se conoscere una parte di lei a me sconosciuta potesse aiutare a migliorare ulteriormente il nostro rapporto perché no ?


Sss... Ni.
Servirà a te. Non al rapporto. 
Servirà ad avere una visione più lucida su tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Due persone a letto possono fare tante cose diverse.
> Se io canto accompagnato da un pianoforte o da una band variero' l'interpretazione.
> Necessariamente.
> Sì può scoprire per esempio di essere un violoncello quando si credeva di essere una tromba.
> ...


Qui si chiedeva se erano importanti le pratiche. E le pratiche non lo sono.
Come ci si sente e ci si pone è importante. Poi si decide.
Ma nessuno può diventare un’altra persona, tanto meno lo può diventare per adeguarsi.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il confronto c'è anche stato ma come detto ieri, già in partenza ha faticato ad ammettere il tradimento e tutto quanto ammesso non è mai stato un racconto spontaneo ma quasi estorto. Successivamente trincerandosi dietro la vergogna e l'imbarazzo mi ha sempre detto che  tutto quello che devo sapere già lo so è che devo guardare in avanti senza voltarmi indietro..... Forse questo mio bisogno di andare a fondo è proprio dovuto ad una mancanza spontanea confessione.....


Non ti ha accolto. Dal racconto sembra proprio il contrario,  ovvero che ti ha escluso da qualsiasi condivisione.
Lei ha tradito,  tu sei rimasto traumatuzzato, e per tutta risposta lei ti dice sono fatti miei fattela passare. 
In estrema sintesi, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lascia perdere.
> Lei voleva un altro, non un altro te.


Appunto quello che dicevo.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si chiedeva se erano importanti le pratiche. E le pratiche non lo sono.
> Come ci si sente e ci si pone è importante. Poi si decide.
> Ma nessuno può diventare un’altra persona, tanto meno lo può diventare per adeguarsi.


Brunetta, se una dà il culo all'amante, come è accaduto in tante storie narrate qui,  e non al marito, sono estremamente importanti anche le pratiche. 
È importante infatti tutto quello che è intimità. 
Perché il coniuge tradito si trova improvvisamente depauperato nell'intimità di chi riteneva più intimo.
Prova a stare nudo in mezzo a gente vestita. 
La stessa sensazione.



Mir ha detto:


> A questo punto dimmi chi sei veramente !!!


Questa è la domanda. 
Non avrai risposta da lei. 
Sei tu che devi dartela.



Mir ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa del futuro è tornare a star bene, sereno e tornare ad avere l'autostima di prima. Sono ancora con lei perché sono convinto che sia possibile assieme. Il giorno che volesse tornare sull'ottovolante, io prenderò un biglietto per il circo....
> E ogni tanto penso anche che non ho mai considerato il circo ma chissà che non abbia sbagliato....


Sono reazioni normali per qualsiasi tradito. 
Abbassamento autostima,  ansia, perdita di fiducia. 
Per questo ho criticato l'uso del termine perdono. 
Un peccato non confessato come può essere perdonato? 
Come si può perdonare ciò che non si è compreso?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, se una dà il culo all'amante, come è accaduto in tante storie narrate qui,  e non al marito, sono estremamente importanti anche le pratiche.
> È importante infatti tutto quello che è intimità.
> Perché il coniuge tradito si trova improvvisamente depauperato nell'intimità di chi riteneva più intimo.
> Prova a stare nudo in mezzo a gente vestita.
> La stessa sensazione.


Per me sta storia del culo è una ossessione che dovreste portare in terapia. Chi ci va, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ne sono pienamente cosciente.... Voglio perdonare ma non sono ancora riuscito... voglio dimenticare ma non l'ho ancora fatto... Ci sto lavorando e sto cercando la chiave per farlo....non mollerò prima di averle provate tutte...


Ti dico come andrà.
Tu non perdonerai perché per te l'intimità che credevi di avere con questa persona non esiste più.
Un giorno to sveglierai e capirai chi è lei.
O lo ammetterai, cosa di cui ora non hai il coraggio.
E la lascerai.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sta storia del culo è una ossessione che dovreste portare in terapia. Chi ci va, ovviamente.


Veramente è un esempio che ho dedotto da qui, non mi passava minimamente per la testa prima.
Quanto traditori hanno confessato di aver dato il culo all'amante e non al marito qui?
Non pochi,  mi sembra.
A me la cosa è sembrata di una perfidia inarrivabile inizialmente, poi ho capito che in fin dei conti il livello di sessualità con l'amante è sempre differente da quello del coniuge.
Diciamo, con l'amante si scopa di solito meglio e con un livello di tensione erotica superiore.
Altrimenti che senso avrebbe sobbarcarsi dei rischi per qualcosa che potrebbe essere uguale a quello che si ha in casa?
Non lo è mai.
Mai.
E Mir lo sa...
Io avevo un'amica che era estremamente noiosa con il coniuge mentre con l'amante frequentava locali sadomaso. Tutto può accadere.
Pensa a quel marito che non sapeva dei gusti sessuali veri della moglie.



Mir ha detto:


> Dentro di me lo so anch'io che le modalità sono più o meno lo stesse e che le cose che si possono fare tra due persone adulte  in un letto sono facilmente immaginabili....
> Mi dà fastidio tanto per fare un esempio che non abbia mai ammesso che l'incontro non era finalizzato ad andarci a letto ma...."è successo e non so spiegarmi come..."per poi concludere con "se ci penso mi fa schifo  e sto male.."


Sono cazzate, lo sai, no? 
Ti dice quello che vuoi sentirti dire. 
Ma non hai dei riscontri tipo messaggi sul cellulare? 
Mail? Qualcosa che non sia un suo racconto? 
Perché così hai solo le sue palle e il fatto che ti tiene lei per le palle sempre.



Etta ha detto:


> Che errori hai commesso?


È una fase.. Quella in cui il tradito cerca di riparare gli errori che presume di avere fatto sperando di non essere più tradito. 
Che è una cagata penso lo si scopra solo dopo.



Mir ha detto:


> Già faccio fatica a metabolizzare questa figurati se venissi a sapere che non è nemmeno l'unico..... Non mettetemi altri tarli per favore....


Eh... No... Però.... 
Ho una conoscente che ha un amante da 8 o 9 anni, ma che io sappia ne ha sempre avuto in parallelo con l'amico. Ovviamente marito totalmente ignaro.



Mir ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire che non la torturo tutti i giorni con questo argomento per fortuna sua ma soprattutto mia....solo che periodicamente a scadenza anche di mesi un event fto, una situazione, un racconto di amici mi riporta in mente quanto  vissuto.... Quasi sempre me la faccio passare da solo ma alcune volte ci rimurgino al punto che alla prima occasione tiro fuori l'argomento con lei.....domande specifiche non ne ho se non quella di capire cosa l'ha portata a combinare gli appuntamenti ( lei dice uno) con questa persona e cosa la attirasse al punto di andarci a letto....ma qui ci areniamo sempre allo stesso punto....


Ma certo.
Non ti ha detto praticamente un cazzo e ti ha lasciato da solo a gestire i tuoi fantasmi.
Tu per evitare di mostrarti troppo assillante la lasci fare così che i vostri confronti le scivolano via senza che si approfondisca di più la questione per la parte che interessa a te.
Questa cosa non porta da nessuna parte, perché tu ora ti stai chiedendo con chi cazzo stai.
E vuoi che te le diciamo noi.
Io ti rispondo: non lo so.
Ma so che tu lo hai capito.



JON ha detto:


> Inusuale, di solito sono giusto un paio. Scherzo.
> 
> Comunque, è normale che vi areniate quando arrivate al clou della questione. Perchè se fosse costretta a dirti tutto dovrebbe dirti cose che non ti lascerebbero vie di fuga. Cose che impedirebbero a te di ridimensionare quel vissuto parallelo e che allo stesso tempo non la rappresenterebbero del tutto perchè esposte al tuo solo giudizio.
> 
> Secondo me se ci pensi per un attimo le risposte a quelle domande le hai già, senza il bisogno che sia lei a dartele. In questi tre anni te la sarai data una spiegazione personale al moto che l'abbia portata e spinta ad osare.


Esattamente. 
Le sta chiedendo a noi perché non riesce a farlo da solo. 
Ma lo sa, lo ha capito benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Veramente è un esempio che ho dedotto da qui, non mi passava minimamente per la testa prima.
> Quanto traditori hanno confessato di aver dato il culo all'amante e non al marito qui?
> Non pochi,  mi sembra.
> A me la cosa è sembrata di una perfidia inarrivabile inizialmente, poi ho capito che in fin dei conti il livello di sessualità con l'amante è sempre differente da quello del coniuge.
> ...


Ma non c’entra niente con la storia di Mir.
È altamente probabile che se una storia continua è perché funziona. Però anche i matrimoni durano decenni, perché mai dovrebbero essere i matrimoni quelli che non funzionano?
Per tradimenti di breve durata è invece possibile che funzioni solo la fase che precede il sesso, come diceva Califano o come una mia amica che aveva trovato coinvolgente la fase del flirt, molto più della consumazione del sesso, migliore a casa. Ma pure la tipa single, di cui ti ho già parlato, che aveva fatto una corte spietata a un uomo sposato, per scoprire, una volta che lui aveva ceduto, che aveva una dotazione minima. Aveva continuato un po’, affinché lui non capisse la ragione della fine. Una delicatezza inusuale.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’entra niente con la storia di Mir.
> È altamente probabile che se una storia continua è perché funziona. Però anche i matrimoni durano decenni, perché mai dovrebbero essere i matrimoni quelli che non funzionano?
> Per tradimenti di breve durata è invece possibile che funzioni solo la fase che precede il sesso, come diceva Califano o come una mia amica che aveva trovato coinvolgente la fase del flirt, molto più della consumazione del sesso, migliore a casa. Ma pure la tipa single, di cui ti ho già parlato, che aveva fatto una corte spietata a un uomo sposato, per scoprire, una volta che lui aveva ceduto, che aveva una dotazione minima. Aveva continuato un po’, affinché lui non capisse la ragione della fine. Una delicatezza inusuale.


Infatti sapere qualcosa di più di una storia permette anche di capire il livello di coinvolgimento reale.
L'esempio del culo è il classico, per questo lo porto sempre.
Ma qui lei rifiuta di parlarne,  in pratica.
Una cosa però ha evitato di fare.
Non ha minimizzato troppo nel racconto. E lo si capisce da ciò che scrive Mir.
Mir inconsciamente ha colto questa cosa, ma l'ha avvolta in un mantello per non vederla.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sta storia del culo è una ossessione che dovreste portare in terapia. Chi ci va, ovviamente.


Era un esempio . Sei tu che dici che a letto si fa sesso e non capisci cosa uno voglia sapere 
Culo o non culo aver fatto con altri cos’è che si è rifiutate al partner ha la sua importanza nell’ aggravare la situazione


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dico come andrà.
> Tu non perdonerai perché per te l'intimità che credevi di avere con questa persona non esiste più.
> Un giorno to sveglierai e capirai chi è lei.
> O lo ammetterai, cosa di cui ora non hai il coraggio.
> E la lascerai.


Sull’ultimo punto dipende da come staranno messi economicamente quel giorno lì.
Un corno costa meno di un divorzio, in euro intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era un esempio . Sei tu che dici che a letto si fa sesso e non capisci cosa uno voglia sapere
> Culo o non culo aver fatto con altri cos’è che si è rifiutate al partner ha la sua importanza nell’ aggravare la situazione


Io immagino una relazione di anni in cui si fa sesso in modo spontaneo e si fa tutto ciò che viene voglia, senza richieste e senza rifiuti.
Se ci sono richieste, per me, è ancora più grave della possibilità dei rifiuti.
So che non mi spiego.
Ma il problema sussisterebbe indipendentemente dall’avere o no un/una amante.
Poi questi particolari vengono in mente solo se chi tradisce è lei. Mai letto se chi tradisce è lui.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Allora a questo punto racconto tutto.....  Il fatto è circoscritto all'arco di una  settimana perché è avvenuto lontano da casa....(lo aveva conosciuto cica un anno prima e poi lui la aveva contattata tramite facebook ed hanno mantenuto i contatti...) So per certo che gli incontri possono essere stati solo 2 ma lei dice che a letto ci sono andati solo una volta. Quando l'ho rivista, perché l'ho raggiunta, solo guardandola negli occhi ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano....ho capito subito che era successo qualcosa e complice il fatto che eravamo in vacanza l'ho osservata attentamente finché una sera l'ho beccata mentre messaggiava con lui ma già il giorno prima avevo intuito di una telefonata sospetta ...lei mi ha dato il cellulare dicendo di leggere i messaggi e che era un amico con il quale condivideva esperienze relative ad un problema di salute in comune.....ed effettivamente i messaggi non erano per nulla compromettenti e li per li la avevo anche bevuta ma non ero per nulla convinto anche perché la vedevo turbata e strana.....e le bugie che sapevo che mi stava raccontando ( anche perché non è brava a raccontarle) mi infastidivano non poco.....qualche giorno dopo lui ( un uomo sposato di 10 anni più vecchio e nemmeno attraente) commette la cazzata di fare una chiamata su Messanger a lei mentre eravamo assieme ( probabilmente voleva messaggiare) e li è partito il tutto.....messa alle strette ha confessato dicendomi però quello che ho già scritto e cioè che non si erano incontrati per quello scopo ma è successo ecc...ecc... Addirittura è pure svenuta....( e non fingeva) Ha chiesto scusa dicendosi disponibile ad andare via di casa se io lo avessi voluto....dopo un periodo di 10 giorni dove abbiamo vissuto da separati in casa ed entrambi ci siamo rivolti ad uno psicologo ( diversi) abbiamo cominciato a riprendere in mano la situazione....ma ci siamo concentrati più sui problemi tra noi come coppia ( che come detto c'erano) per capire se ci fossero margini per continuare assieme.... Ed i margini c'erano e ci sono perché abbiamo ricostruito da zero il nostro rapporto il nostro stare assieme....
 Ma rimane il fattaccio.... Dell'episodio in se x se invece quando si torna sull'argomento insiste con quello che ho già descritto abbondantemente.....aggiungo che diceva che questa persona nelle chiamate e nei messaggi gli dava le attenzioni che io non le stavo dando.... è chiaro che non credo assolutamente all'incontro senza quel obiettivo....e il fatto di non ammetterlo non lo accetto ma lei insiste....non vuole ammettere che cercava qualcosa di diverso anche intimamente.....il cosa ci abbia fatto a letto tutto sommato è secondario forse anche perché mi ha sempre soddisfatto in tutto ed io lei ( almeno per quello che mi ha chiesto). Effettivamente la cosa che probabilmente non riesco a digerire è di essere stato escluso dalla sua intimità anche se solo per un breve periodo ed il fatto di aver mantenuto contatti con un altro,anche solo via messaggio, per un periodo piuttosto lungo ... Spero di essere stato chiaro....
Danny può anche essere che non supererò mai questo trauma e che la lascieró ma sto cercando di lavorare su me stesso per farlo e se ci riuscirò avrò compiuto una altro step nel processo di crescita personale.
Un giorno spero di raccontarvi di esserci riuscito.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Caro Mir. Sono arrivata a considerare il tradimento come un’esperienza di grande utilita’, per me. Traumatica, terrificante e dirompente, ma estremamente utile.
Mi ha cambiata in meglio e mi ha consentito di conoscermi a fondo. Ha frantumato il mio ego e dato una visione piu’ umana e compassionevole del mondo (e soprattutto di me stessa) . 
E’ importante si capire cosa ha portato l’altro a fare certe scelte, ma credo sia invece piu’ importante utilizzare questa esperienza per conoscere meglio se stessi. 
Il tradimento pero’ dovrebbe essere l’occasione per fare un salto quantico verso una maggiore intimità’ della coppia. Comunicare il proprio sentire  e condividerlo. 
E’ importante comunque porre anche le domande giuste.
Cosa vorresti sapere esattamente da tua moglie?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Allora a questo punto racconto tutto.....  Il fatto è circoscritto all'arco di una  settimana perché è avvenuto lontano da casa....(lo aveva conosciuto cica un anno prima e poi lui la aveva contattata tramite facebook ed hanno mantenuto i contatti...) So per certo che gli incontri possono essere stati solo 2 ma lei dice che a letto ci sono andati solo una volta. Quando l'ho rivista, perché l'ho raggiunta, solo guardandola negli occhi ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano....ho capito subito che era successo qualcosa e complice il fatto che eravamo in vacanza l'ho osservata attentamente finché una sera l'ho beccata mentre messaggiava con lui ma già il giorno prima avevo intuito di una telefonata sospetta ...lei mi ha dato il cellulare dicendo di leggere i messaggi e che era un amico con il quale condivideva esperienze relative ad un problema di salute in comune.....ed effettivamente i messaggi non erano per nulla compromettenti e li per li la avevo anche bevuta ma non ero per nulla convinto anche perché la vedevo turbata e strana.....e le bugie che sapevo che mi stava raccontando ( anche perché non è brava a raccontarle) mi infastidivano non poco.....qualche giorno dopo lui ( un uomo sposato di 10 anni più vecchio e nemmeno attraente) commette la cazzata di fare una chiamata su Messanger a lei mentre eravamo assieme ( probabilmente voleva messaggiare) e li è partito il tutto.....messa alle strette ha confessato dicendomi però quello che ho già scritto e cioè che non si erano incontrati per quello scopo ma è successo ecc...ecc... Addirittura è pure svenuta....( e non fingeva) Ha chiesto scusa dicendosi disponibile ad andare via di casa se io lo avessi voluto....dopo un periodo di 10 giorni dove abbiamo vissuto da separati in casa ed entrambi ci siamo rivolti ad uno psicologo ( diversi) abbiamo cominciato a riprendere in mano la situazione....ma ci siamo concentrati più sui problemi tra noi come coppia ( che come detto c'erano) per capire se ci fossero margini per continuare assieme.... Ed i margini c'erano e ci sono perché abbiamo ricostruito da zero il nostro rapporto il nostro stare assieme....
> Ma rimane il fattaccio.... Dell'episodio in se x se invece quando si torna sull'argomento insiste con quello che ho già descritto abbondantemente.....aggiungo che diceva che questa persona nelle chiamate e nei messaggi gli dava le attenzioni che io non le stavo dando.... è chiaro che non credo assolutamente all'incontro senza quel obiettivo....e il fatto di non ammetterlo non lo accetto ma lei insiste....non vuole ammettere che cercava qualcosa di diverso anche intimamente.....il cosa ci abbia fatto a letto tutto sommato è secondario forse anche perché mi ha sempre soddisfatto in tutto ed io lei ( almeno per quello che mi ha chiesto). Effettivamente la cosa che probabilmente non riesco a digerire è di essere stato escluso dalla sua intimità anche se solo per un breve periodo ed il fatto di aver mantenuto contatti con un altro,anche solo via messaggio, per un periodo piuttosto lungo ... Spero di essere stato chiaro....
> Danny può anche essere che non supererò mai questo trauma e che la lascieró ma sto cercando di lavorare su me stesso per farlo e se ci riuscirò avrò compiuto una altro step nel processo di crescita personale.
> Un giorno spero di raccontarvi di esserci riuscito.


Stai lavorando da solo, però.
Il che è utile fino a un certo punto, perché non puoi misurarti con un'esperienza reale,  ma col trauma e l'ansia.
Se vuoi capire qualcosa di più dei meccanismi del tradimento devi vivere l'esperienza.
Se vuoi capire tua moglie devi invece poter comunicare con lei.
E in merito a ciò io ti posso dire che secondo me lei ti ha raccontato solo una piccola parte della verità.
Manca: come è iniziata veramente la storia, il livello di coinvolgimento (che hai colto,  ma non comprendi), come è finita.
Se è finita.
È ovvio che in queste condizioni tu dopo 3 anni abbia ancora un tarlo che ti divora.


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Stai lavorando da solo, però.
> Il che è utile fino a un certo punto, perché non puoi misurarti con un'esperienza reale,  ma col trauma e l'ansia.
> Se vuoi capire qualcosa di più dei meccanismi del tradimento devi vivere l'esperienza.
> Se vuoi capire tua moglie devi invece poter comunicare con lei.
> ...


Tu però @danny stai proiettando, e col senno di poi......


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io immagino una relazione di anni in cui si fa sesso in modo spontaneo e si fa tutto ciò che viene voglia, senza richieste e senza rifiuti.
> Se ci sono richieste, per me, è ancora più grave della possibilità dei rifiuti.
> So che non mi spiego.
> Ma il problema sussisterebbe indipendentemente dall’avere o no un/una amante.
> Poi questi particolari vengono in mente solo se chi tradisce è lei. Mai letto se chi tradisce è lui.


Io immagino un rapporto in cui si fa sesso in modo naturale e si condividono le fantasie. 
Se non avessi avuto richieste avrei perso un sacco di sensazioni e esperienze che io avuto e che mi sono piaciute e che hanno aumentato complicità e intimità con l’altro 
Sapere che determinate cose le hai realizzate con un’altra e con me non ti interessavano non mi farebbe piacere


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Caro Mir. Sono arrivata a considerare il tradimento come un’esperienza di grande utilita’, per me. Traumatica, terrificante e dirompente, ma estremamente utile.
> Mi ha cambiata in meglio e mi ha consentito di conoscermi a fondo. Ha frantumato il mio ego e dato una visione piu’ umana e compassionevole del mondo (e soprattutto di me stessa) .
> E’ importante si capire cosa ha portato l’altro a fare certe scelte, ma credo sia invece piu’ importante utilizzare questa esperienza per conoscere meglio se stessi.
> Il tradimento pero’ dovrebbe essere l’occasione per fare un salto quantico verso una maggiore intimità’ della coppia. Comunicare il proprio sentire  e condividerlo.
> ...


Grazie per l'intervento....Guarda, io la cosa principale la vorrei da me stesso e cioè riuscire a superare questo evento nel profondo partendo dal presupposto che la mia parte razionale sa che sarebbe giusto farlo. Probabilmente vorrei che mi dicesse con sincerità le emozioni che l'hanno portata ad allontanarsi da me in quel periodo...il mio post era inizialmente finalizzato a chiedere secondo altre esperienze se questo potrebbe aiutare e cosa sia giusto che conveniente sapere.....


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu però @danny stai proiettando, e col senno di poi......


Diciamo che sto semplicemente mettendo a frutto la mia esperienza, che consta non solo della mia storia, ma di tutto quello che mi è sempre stato detto e di tutte le storie che ho raccolto. Qui e fuori.
Da alcuni indizi mi pare strano che si stia parlando di una storia durata solo due incontri e di una scolata sola. 
E mi sembra ancora più assurda tutta questa reticenza da parte di lei per qualcosa che è iniziato e finito nel giro di poco.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Grazie per l'intervento....Guarda, io la cosa principale la vorrei da me stesso e cioè riuscire a superare questo evento nel profondo partendo dal presupposto che la mia parte razionale sa che sarebbe giusto farlo. Probabilmente vorrei che mi dicesse con sincerità le emozioni che l'hanno portata ad allontanarsi da me in quel periodo...il mio post era inizialmente finalizzato a chiedere secondo altre esperienze se questo potrebbe aiutare e cosa sia giusto che conveniente sapere.....


Non te lo dirà mai, se non lo ha fatto finora.
Ed è questo che mi fa pensare.
Sta proteggendo una parte di sé, da cui ti esclude,  sebbene sia consapevole di ciò che questo comporta.. Ma tu controlli per confermare ciò che lei ti ha detto non li hai mai fatti?


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che sto semplicemente mettendo a frutto la mia esperienza, che consta non solo della mia storia, ma di tutto quello che mi è sempre stato detto e di tutte le storie che ho raccolto. Qui e fuori.
> Da alcuni indizi mi pare strano che si stia parlando di una storia durata solo due incontri e di una scolata sola.
> E mi sembra ancora più assurda tutta questa reticenza da parte di lei per qualcosa che è iniziato e finito nel giro di poco.


Sulla tempistica è l'unica cosa della quale sono assolutamente sicuro...come del fatto che sia finita.
Rimane invece, come hai  scritto prima che mi manca il sapere esattamente come è nata la storia in che termini si sentivano e come si è concretizzato il tradimento..... E' importante per superare il trauma ? Tu dici di sì....la psicologa alla quale mi sono rivolto invece ha detto che non lo è....io non l'ho ancora capito....


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Grazie per l'intervento....Guarda, io la cosa principale la vorrei da me stesso e cioè riuscire a superare questo evento nel profondo partendo dal presupposto che la mia parte razionale sa che sarebbe giusto farlo. Probabilmente vorrei che mi dicesse con sincerità le emozioni che l'hanno portata ad allontanarsi da me in quel periodo...il mio post era inizialmente finalizzato a chiedere secondo altre esperienze se questo potrebbe aiutare e cosa sia giusto che conveniente sapere.....


Ti faccio una domanda piu’ diretta.
“Cosa ti piacerebbe sentirti dire che ti possa consentire di andare oltre e proseguire in maniera piu’ serena un rapporto che mi sembra assolutamente rientrato nei giusti binari?”


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sulla tempistica è l'unica cosa della quale sono assolutamente sicuro...come del fatto che sia finita.
> Rimane invece, come hai  scritto prima che mi manca il sapere esattamente come è nata la storia in che termini si sentivano e come si è concretizzato il tradimento..... E' importante per superare il trauma ? Tu dici di sì....la psicologa alla quale mi sono rivolto invece ha detto che non lo è....io non l'ho ancora capito....


Sono d’accordo con la psicologa.
Devi capire, secondo me, cosa ancora ti da
Incertezza e se questa insicurezza riguarda prevalentemente alcuni aspetti di te stesso. 
Perche’ alle domande che hai posto qui, mi sembra che lei abbia risposto. 
Non le credi? Perche’?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sulla tempistica è l'unica cosa della quale sono assolutamente sicuro...come del fatto che sia finita.
> Rimane invece, come hai  scritto prima che mi manca il sapere esattamente come è nata la storia in che termini si sentivano e come si è concretizzato il tradimento..... E' importante per superare il trauma ? Tu dici di sì....la psicologa alla quale mi sono rivolto invece ha detto che non lo è....io non l'ho ancora capito....


La psicologa non è dentro la tua testa ma non ha comunque detto una stupidaggine. 
Lei interviene dal punto di vista professionale,  un trauma si può superare diversamente, certo. 
Ma qui il problema non è il trauma. 
È che stai con qualcuno che non riconosci più.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda piu’ diretta.
> “Cosa ti piacerebbe sentirti dire che ti possa consentire di andare oltre e proseguire in maniera piu’ serena un rapporto che mi sembra assolutamente rientrato nei giusti binari?”


Ecco bravissima....il punto è proprio questo... proseguire il maniera più serena...


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo con la psicologa.
> Devi capire, secondo me, cosa ancora ti da
> Incertezza e se questa insicurezza riguarda prevalentemente alcuni aspetti di te stesso.
> Perche’ alle domande che hai posto qui, mi sembra che lei abbia risposto.
> Non le credi? Perche’?


Mi sono forse veramente per la prima in vita riscoperto fragile ed insicuro. È come giocare una partita fondamentale fuori casa in un ambiente a me  sconosciuto e può anche essere che per diffidenza metto in dubbio anche aspetti che magari sono veri.....


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La psicologa non è dentro la tua testa ma non ha comunque detto una stupidaggine.
> Lei interviene dal punto di vista professionale,  un trauma si può superare diversamente, certo.
> Ma qui il problema non è il trauma.
> È che stai con qualcuno che non riconosci più.


.... sicuramente che pensavo diversa


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io immagino un rapporto in cui si fa sesso in modo naturale e si condividono le fantasie.
> Se non avessi avuto richieste avrei perso un sacco di sensazioni e esperienze che io avuto e che mi sono piaciute e che hanno aumentato complicità e intimità con l’altro
> Sapere che *determinate cose le hai realizzate con un’altra e con me non ti interessavano* non mi farebbe piacere


Ma pure se sono le stesse eh.
È essere traditi che fa schifo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pure se sono le stesse eh.
> È essere traditi che fa schifo.


È un aggravante 
Direi di sì a un’altra e no a me


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un aggravante
> Direi di sì a un’altra e no a me


in un certo senso si.
Potrebbe (a me sicuramente) farti girare le bolas ancora di più sapere di queste concessioni.

Però, alla fine, sarebbe come distinguere fra chi ha avuto 2 ergastoli come pena e chi invece addirittura 3 per altre aggravanti.
Praticamente poco cambia.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> in un certo senso si.
> Potrebbe (a me sicuramente) farti girare le bolas ancora di più sapere di queste concessioni.
> 
> Però, alla fine, sarebbe come distinguere fra chi ha avuto 2 ergastoli come pena e chi invece addirittura 3 per altre aggravanti.
> Praticamente poco cambia.


Per me quelle che io considero aggravanti pesano parecchio
Ovvio che le mie aggravanti potrebbe essere invece per l’altro ininfluenti


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me quelle che io considero aggravanti pesano parecchio
> Ovvio che le mie aggravanti potrebbe essere invece per l’altro ininfluenti


ma si.
Anche per me certe cose sono delle pesanti aggravanti.
e credo valga praticamente per tutti.
Però, razionalmente, con o senza, per me gia siamo abbondantemente oltre il limite.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma riesci a starci insieme pur sapendo del tradimento? Come fai?


....impari. Come tante cose poco digeribili nella vita.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A mio parere, vorrebbe sminuire x non farti soffrire.
> Schifo non credo che sia nel vero senso della parola.
> Poi ohhh magari non l'è piaciuto veramente


Se singolo incontro può essere. Se cercato più volte non fa schifo.



patroclo ha detto:


> Scusa, non avevo capito che erano passati tre anni...dopo tutto questo tempo, se fossi tua moglie, mi sarei strarotta di rivangare sta storia e ti avrei già piantato o diventato una seriale


Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto che verrà rinfacciato a vita..è un dolore troppo grande, un terremoto negli equilibri sentimentali, sessuali, della coppia. Altrimenti può anche andare via subito.



Ulisse ha detto:


> il tempo è relativo.
> Se non si ottengono risposte non è poi colpa di chi sta a chiedere se passano anni.


Ci sono risposte che è meglio non dare e intorti chi ascolta. Ma ti resta in mente che qualcosa non torna.. E ogni tanto lo rivomiti. Nulla di assurdo.



patroclo ha detto:


> Il tempo è relativo...vero
> Ma o decidi di ricostruire o stai col tarlo e molli il colpo. Sarà che io mi roderei il fegato ma con questo pensiero continuo per tutti questi anni non ci resterei.
> esiste la prescrizione, il diritto all'oblio ...ecc ecc


Capita mai che sei in una situazione dove devi restare per forza? Es un lavoro sottopagato.. O capo insopportabile... Ma che fai ti dimetti e vai via? Così è anche nel matrimonio dopo il tradimento.. Magari ci sono figli, un legame forte ventennale, un mutuo ecc... E purtroppo dopo un tradimento continui cmq a provare molti dei sentimenti verso chi ami. È un aggiungere nuovi sentimenti negativi ai positivi. È acqua fredda in un bicchiere di acqua calda.. Diventa tutto tiepido ed indefinito.



Mir ha detto:


> Vedo purtroppo che non sono l'unico ad avere questi tarli a distanza di tempo e la cosa mi preoccupa...... Forse più del tempo si tratta di arrivare alla chiusura del cerchio ... anche questo relativo ma quando c'è la zucca di mezzo è così.....


Stai cercando di tornare alla situazione precedente. Vuoi dare una chiusura al cerchio per tornare al voi di prima. Credimi perdi tempo. Devi sapere che il matrimonio può comportare questo. Che tua moglie è capace di cose che non immaginavi tu e forse lei. Che in un futuro puoi farlo anche tu. Devi imparare a convivere. Se vuoi è una presa d'atto.. Una crescita.. Una tua personale maturazione. Non c'è il bianco ed il nero ma anche il grigio. Ti sentirai meno coppia e più singolo. Se non fai questo passo non ne esci



Mir ha detto:


> Allora a questo punto racconto tutto.....  Il fatto è circoscritto all'arco di una  settimana perché è avvenuto lontano da casa....(lo aveva conosciuto cica un anno prima e poi lui la aveva contattata tramite facebook ed hanno mantenuto i contatti...) So per certo che gli incontri possono essere stati solo 2 ma lei dice che a letto ci sono andati solo una volta. Quando l'ho rivista, perché l'ho raggiunta, solo guardandola negli occhi ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano....ho capito subito che era successo qualcosa e complice il fatto che eravamo in vacanza l'ho osservata attentamente finché una sera l'ho beccata mentre messaggiava con lui ma già il giorno prima avevo intuito di una telefonata sospetta ...lei mi ha dato il cellulare dicendo di leggere i messaggi e che era un amico con il quale condivideva esperienze relative ad un problema di salute in comune.....ed effettivamente i messaggi non erano per nulla compromettenti e li per li la avevo anche bevuta ma non ero per nulla convinto anche perché la vedevo turbata e strana.....e le bugie che sapevo che mi stava raccontando ( anche perché non è brava a raccontarle) mi infastidivano non poco.....qualche giorno dopo lui ( un uomo sposato di 10 anni più vecchio e nemmeno attraente) commette la cazzata di fare una chiamata su Messanger a lei mentre eravamo assieme ( probabilmente voleva messaggiare) e li è partito il tutto.....messa alle strette ha confessato dicendomi però quello che ho già scritto e cioè che non si erano incontrati per quello scopo ma è successo ecc...ecc... Addirittura è pure svenuta....( e non fingeva) Ha chiesto scusa dicendosi disponibile ad andare via di casa se io lo avessi voluto....dopo un periodo di 10 giorni dove abbiamo vissuto da separati in casa ed entrambi ci siamo rivolti ad uno psicologo ( diversi) abbiamo cominciato a riprendere in mano la situazione....ma ci siamo concentrati più sui problemi tra noi come coppia ( che come detto c'erano) per capire se ci fossero margini per continuare assieme.... Ed i margini c'erano e ci sono perché abbiamo ricostruito da zero il nostro rapporto il nostro stare assieme....
> Ma rimane il fattaccio.... Dell'episodio in se x se invece quando si torna sull'argomento insiste con quello che ho già descritto abbondantemente.....aggiungo che diceva che questa persona nelle chiamate e nei messaggi gli dava le attenzioni che io non le stavo dando.... è chiaro che non credo assolutamente all'incontro senza quel obiettivo....e il fatto di non ammetterlo non lo accetto ma lei insiste....non vuole ammettere che cercava qualcosa di diverso anche intimamente.....il cosa ci abbia fatto a letto tutto sommato è secondario forse anche perché mi ha sempre soddisfatto in tutto ed io lei ( almeno per quello che mi ha chiesto). Effettivamente la cosa che probabilmente non riesco a digerire è di essere stato escluso dalla sua intimità anche se solo per un breve periodo ed il fatto di aver mantenuto contatti con un altro,anche solo via messaggio, per un periodo piuttosto lungo ... Spero di essere stato chiaro....
> Danny può anche essere che non supererò mai questo trauma e che la lascieró ma sto cercando di lavorare su me stesso per farlo e se ci riuscirò avrò compiuto una altro step nel processo di crescita personale.
> Un giorno spero di raccontarvi di esserci riuscito.


Posso chiederti.. Hai mai avuto tentazioni? Ne hai dopo il tradimento? Pensi mai ad un eventuale vendetta? (Non la consiglio ma mi chiedo se ci pensi)


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto che verrà rinfacciato a vita..è un dolore troppo grande, un terremoto negli equilibri sentimentali, sessuali, della coppia. Altrimenti può anche andare via subito.


se le prospettive sono un continuo ed eterno stillicidio preferirei troncare.
Da tradito o traditore che sia, non è che si prospetta così una bella vita.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se le prospettive sono un continuo ed eterno stillicidio preferirei troncare.
> Da tradito o traditore che sia, non è che si prospetta così una bella vita.


Se togli un pilastro a una casa,  meglio demolirla del tutto, certo.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se le prospettive sono un continuo ed eterno stillicidio preferirei troncare.
> Da tradito o traditore che sia, non è che si prospetta così una bella vita.


Vero. Ma se c'è un grande amore, una famiglia, una lunghissima storia... Sarebbe cmq uno stillicidio per entrambi vivere separati per "orgoglio ferito" (Lo chiamo così per brevità). Conosco la mia storia. L'uno senza l altro staremmo malissimo.. Peggio del convivere con lo "stillicidio"


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vero. Ma se c'è un grande amore, una famiglia, una lunghissima storia... Sarebbe cmq uno stillicidio per entrambi vivere separati per "orgoglio ferito" (Lo chiamo così per brevità). Conosco la mia storia. L'uno senza l altro staremmo malissimo.. Peggio del convivere con lo "stillicidio"


altrettanto valido punto di vista.
Però l'allontanamento porterà prima o poi alla accettazione.
Come il metaqbolizzare un grave lutto.
Prima o poi sei forzatamente obbligato ad imparare a convivere con la mancanza.

Stare insieme non lo permetterà mai.
come avere un caro in fin di vita terminale che non muore ma che nemmeno sta meglio

a me sembrerebbe più accanimento terapeutico che altro...
però questo vale per me.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> altrettanto valido punto di vista.
> Però l'allontanamento porterà prima o poi alla accettazione.
> Come il metaqbolizzare un grave lutto.
> Prima o poi sei forzatamente obbligato ad imparare a convivere con la mancanza.
> ...


Tutto vero. Però tu parli ipoteticamente. Usi il condizionale. Non ci sei passato. Io si. E fa tanta differenza. Anche io tempo fa avrei scommesso su ciò che dici. Eppure..


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce deve mettere in conto che verrà rinfacciato a vita..è un dolore troppo grande, un terremoto negli equilibri sentimentali, sessuali, della coppia. Altrimenti può anche andare via subito.


ripeto, io parlo più in teoria che per pratica, se si deve vivere rinfacciandosi cose per me è meglio chiuderla lì


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali.
Non tutti i matrimoni sono uguali, 
Non si possono stabilire soluzioni validi  per tutti.


----------



## patroclo (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Capita mai che sei in una situazione dove devi restare per forza? Es un lavoro sottopagato.. O capo insopportabile... Ma che fai ti dimetti e vai via? Così è anche nel matrimonio dopo il tradimento.. Magari ci sono figli, un legame forte ventennale, un mutuo ecc... E purtroppo dopo un tradimento continui cmq a provare molti dei sentimenti verso chi ami. È un aggiungere nuovi sentimenti negativi ai positivi. È acqua fredda in un bicchiere di acqua calda.. Diventa tutto tiepido ed indefinito.


Sono comunque un separato dopo vent'anni di matrimonio, figli, mutuo, cane...ecc
Me ne sono andato perché quella non era una vita che valeva la pena di vivere. Non è stato facile, anni alla canna del gas con sacrifici, incertezze e compromessi...ma ne è valsa decisamente la pena


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti.. Hai mai avuto tentazioni? Ne hai dopo il tradimento? Pensi mai ad un eventuale vendetta? (Non la consiglio ma mi chiedo se ci pensi)


Guarda, io non sono mai andato a cercarle anche perché sono sempre stato pienamente  appagato della vita sessuale con mia moglie..... però mi sono capitate  casualmente situazioni non cercate nelle quali mi sono  fermato prima di rischiare di trovarmi in condizioni di "non ritorno" anche e soprattutto per rispetto a mia moglie.
Dopo il tradimento ho inizialmente maledetto le volte dove mi sono fermato e mi sono detto che alla prima occasione utile avrei reso pan per focaccia anche perché forse avrei poi dato meno importanza al tradimento subito, ma non l'ho fatto.....ora non avrebbe proprio senso visto che ho deciso di percorre questa strada.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ecco bravissima....il punto è proprio questo... proseguire il maniera più serena...
> 
> Mi sono forse veramente per la prima in vita riscoperto fragile ed insicuro. È come giocare una partita fondamentale fuori casa in un ambiente a me  sconosciuto e può anche essere che per diffidenza metto in dubbio anche aspetti che magari sono veri.....


Guarda..io ho capito che quello che conta e’ quello che vedo. Non potrai mai possedere il mondo interiore di tua moglie e neppure guardarci dentro. Non sei Dio.
Le cose bisogna farle fluire, non controllarle. 
Tu la ami? Stai bene con lei? Quello che ti da ti piace?  Ecco, allora vivi questo.
Il resto sono solo opzioni inutili che non fanno che nutrire un tuo dolore senza alcuno scopo evidente… Ed e’ il tuo ego che te lo fa fare.
Vivi egoisticamente usufruendo di quello che ricevi…grato che ti venga dato..e ricambia. 
Vuoi essere certo che tua moglie ami solo te al 2000 per cento, desideri solo te …essere la luce dei suoi occhi?  Non serve questa consapevolezza per essere felice con lei se, fatti alla mano, ti rende felice. La consapevolezza che cerchi è presunzione…secondo me.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Guarda, io non sono mai andato a cercarle anche perché sono sempre stato pienamente  appagato della vita sessuale con mia moglie..... però mi sono capitate  casualmente situazioni non cercate nelle quali mi sono  fermato prima di rischiare di trovarmi in condizioni di "non ritorno" anche e soprattutto per rispetto a mia moglie.
> Dopo il tradimento ho inizialmente maledetto le volte dove mi sono fermato e mi sono detto che alla prima occasione utile avrei reso pan per focaccia anche perché forse avrei poi dato meno importanza al tradimento subito, ma non l'ho fatto.....ora non avrebbe proprio senso visto che ho deciso di percorre questa strada.


Non facciamo pero’ i santi col cilicio…
L’ho fatto anch’io per un po’ “me tapina…io mai…” ma non regge.
Ho capito che spesso non e’ che non si tradisce per superiorita’ morale o estremo rispetto per  il partner…ma perche’ non fa comodo…. A volte non lo si fa perche’ e’ uno sbatti incredibile, a volte per mancanza di occasioni valide, a volte perche non ne vale la pena in termini di costo opportunita’... Per me il progetto (piu’ che la persona) e’ sempre stato piu’ importante di evasioni piacevoli.. a frenarmi anche  il timore che avrei potuto fare qualche kazzata e pentirmene
Altri questo timore non ce l’hanno.  
.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda..io ho capito che quello che conta e’ quello che vedo. Non potrai mai possedere il mondo interiore di tua moglie e neppure guardarci dentro. Non sei Dio.
> Le cose bisogna farle fluire, non controllarle.
> Tu la ami? Stai bene con lei? Quello che ti da ti piace?  Ecco, allora vivi questo.
> Il resto sono solo opzioni inutili che non fanno che nutrire un tuo dolore senza alcuno scopo evidente… Ed e’ il tuo ego che te lo fa fare.
> ...


Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza ed è quello a cui voglio arrivare ma mi manca ancora uno scalino.... Credimi non so bene classificarla ma non si tratta di presunzione....anzi forse il contrario....a volte mi sembra quasi bisogno di rassicurazione.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non facciamo pero’ i santi col cilicio…
> L’ho fatto anch’io per un po’ “me tapina…io mai…” ma non regge.
> Ho capito che spesso non e’ che non si tradisce per superiorita’ morale o estremo rispetto per  il partner…ma perche’ non fa comodo…. A volte non lo si fa perche’ e’ uno sbatti incredibile, a volte per mancanza di occasioni valide, a volte perche non ne vale la pena in termini di costo opportunita’... Per me il progetto (piu’ che la persona) e’ sempre stato piu’ importante di evasioni piacevoli.. a frenarmi anche  il timore che avrei potuto fare qualche kazzata e pentirmene
> Altri questo timore non ce l’hanno.
> .


Ma non si tratta di essere Santi..... giusto per farti capire, da sempre scherzando con gli amici ho sempre sostenuto che se devo fare la cazzata ne deve valere veramente la pena.....o ti innamori di un'altra persona ( che è un discorso a parte).... ma la cavolata di "una sera",  con tutti i rischi annessi e connessi, se la faccio la faccio con una alla quale è impossibile dire no......
Forse non l'ho ancora trovata...o meglio ancora non mi ha mai cercato lei..... scherzi a parte probabilmente non fa proprio per me....


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Guarda, io non sono mai andato a cercarle anche perché sono sempre stato pienamente  appagato della vita sessuale con mia moglie..... però mi sono capitate  casualmente situazioni non cercate nelle quali mi sono  fermato prima di rischiare di trovarmi in condizioni di "non ritorno" anche e soprattutto per rispetto a mia moglie.
> Dopo il tradimento ho inizialmente maledetto le volte dove mi sono fermato e mi sono detto che alla prima occasione utile avrei reso pan per focaccia anche perché forse avrei poi dato meno importanza al tradimento subito, ma non l'ho fatto.....ora non avrebbe proprio senso visto che ho deciso di percorre questa strada.


Era la risposta che mi aspettavo.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza ed è quello a cui voglio arrivare ma mi manca ancora uno scalino.... Credimi non so bene classificarla ma non si tratta di presunzione....anzi forse il contrario....a volte mi sembra quasi bisogno di rassicurazione.


Eh, ti capisco benissimo. Ma anche se ti sembra strano e’ l’insicurezza che attiva la  presunzione che l’altro dovrebbe essere  li esclusivamente per noi..
credo tu sia a un buonissimo punto.
Paradossalmente l’evento ha dato nuovo slancio al tuo rapporto di coppia  e questo non era per niente scontato…


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh, ti capisco benissimo. Ma anche se ti sembra strano e’ l’insicurezza che attiva la  presunzione che l’altro dovrebbe essere  li esclusivamente per noi..
> credo tu sia a un buonissimo punto.
> Paradossalmente l’evento ha dato nuovo slancio al tuo rapporto di coppia  e questo non era per niente scontato…


Questo è vero. Se analizzo oggettivamente  il rapporto che c'era tra noi negli ultimi anni prima del fattaccio, inteso come qualità del tempo trascorso assieme, di complicità e anche di intimità  e quello di adesso non c'è paragone.....il problema per me è superare definitivamente quel maledetto intermezzo....


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, se ti puo’ aiutare.. le mie fasi sono state 4: 
- Una tristezza assurda che ha scatenato diverse reazioni a catena
- rabbia e frustrazione mista alla solita tristezza
- disillusione 
- caspita. Ora sto bene. E anche se sembra assurdo, quello che l’evento ha scatenato, mi ha portato ad amarmi di piu’ e ad amare meglio gli altri.

Sono grata sia successo. Allucinante, vero? 
Pero’ basta eh.. nel senso ora sono apposto.. spererei  non ricapitasse


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Se analizzo oggettivamente  il rapporto che c'era tra noi negli ultimi anni prima del fattaccio, inteso come qualità del tempo trascorso assieme, di complicità e anche di intimità  e quello di adesso non c'è paragone.....il problema per me è superare definitivamente quel maledetto intermezzo....


Ancora un po’ di pazienza


----------



## Etta (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ....impari. Come tante cose poco digeribili nella vita.


Io non riuscirei a passare sopra ad un tradimento.


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

Però credo che capire come ci è arrivata, pentita o meno, sia una cosa giusta e anche un tuo diritto. Provare a chiedere come è nata e si è sviluppata questa "amicizia" (chiamiamola così) senza spingere fino all'epilogo, dando per assodato che abbia subito capito che era un errore..... forse si può fare.
E potrebbe aiutarti a comprendere cose di lei che forse non ti erano chiare.
A me è servito, poi ho esagerato e ho voluto strafare, andando a fondo di quante volte, come e dove. Questo è stato inutile, onestamente.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non riuscirei a passare sopra ad un tradimento.


Ti è successo? No. Devi passarci e poi puoi sapere.


----------



## Etta (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ti è successo? No. Devi passarci e poi puoi sapere.


Sì ma conoscendomi diventerei molto cattiva. 
Poi c’è tradimento e tradimento eh. Se parliamo di quella “scivolata” di una sera, dopo magari un bicchiere di troppo e subito il pentimento, allora è un discorso. Diverso se parliamo di più tradimenti o di una vera e propria relazione parallela che va avanti da un po’.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Però tu parli ipoteticamente. Usi il condizionale. Non ci sei passato. Io si. E fa tanta differenza. Anche io tempo fa avrei scommesso su ciò che dici. Eppure..


Si, hai ragione.
Faccio ipotesi assumendo da parte mia una reazione basata sulla conoscenza che ho di me.
Ma dell'io di adesso, in tempo di pace.
Tutto (come niente) potrebbe cambiare di fronte ad un tradimento.

Però sono, per carattere e forma mentis, uno che difficilmente trascura i dettagli.
Se in una esposizione qualcosa non mi torna...se per me noto un'ombra, anche in un sol punto, non sono il tipo da sorvolare in virtù del fatto che il 99% delle cose si incastrano bene. Non vado a maggioranza.

Sono consapevole che un carattere del genere è un grosso impedimento ad una riconciliazione perchè vedrebbe me da un lato a martellare su tutti i dettagli a dubitare che non mi sia stato detto tutto al minimo tentennamento da parte sua.
Poi i silenzi mi fanno girare i coglioni.
Quando mi si nega un chiarimento che ritengo doveroso dare...pure mi girano i coglioni 

In effetti, ho proprio un carettere di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione.
> Faccio ipotesi assumendo da parte mia una reazione basata sulla conoscenza che ho di me.
> Ma dell'io di adesso, in tempo di pace.
> Tutto (come niente) potrebbe cambiare di fronte ad un tradimento.
> ...


Ma quello che è importante è capire perché ha iniziato. Non cosa ha fatto!


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che è importante è capire perché ha iniziato. Non cosa ha fatto!


in una scala di valori, si.
Capire perchè ha iniziato è in cima.
E quando dico martellerei mi riferisco in primis a capire questo.

ma pure il resto mi interesserebbe.
Non riuscirei a fermarmi nel chiedere ed entrerei nel classico loop di chi non si ritiene mai appagato dalle risposte.

non per niente l'ho detto.
un carattere di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> in una scala di valori, si.
> Capire perchè ha iniziato è in cima.
> E quando dico martellerei mi riferisco in primis a capire questo.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa ti tormenterebbe?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti tormenterebbe?


il non avere un quadro completo.

Dove per completo intendo sicuramente le motivazioni ma anche i dettagli.
Qualsiasi lacuna percepita mi sembrerebbe come un qualcosa di fondamentale (e grave) volutamente occultato per alleggersi la posizione.

Lo so che questa meticolosità, se va bene per il lavoro, non lo è per niente se vuoi incollare i cocci del post-tradimento.
Ma è il mio carattere e temo che certe situazioni possono solo amplificarne dei suoi lati negativi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il non avere un quadro completo.
> 
> Dove per completo intendo sicuramente le motivazioni ma anche i dettagli.
> Qualsiasi lacuna percepita mi sembrerebbe come un qualcosa di fondamentale (e grave) volutamente occultato per alleggersi la posizione.
> ...


Non accetteresti/accetti una sua parte riservata e a te inaccessibile?
Non ti pare un atteggiamento intrusivo, certamente precedente a qualsiasi relazione è un po’ soffocante?


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che è importante è capire perché ha iniziato. Non cosa ha fatto!


Ma lei glielo ga spiegato il perché’.. ma lui vorrebbe capire sostanzialmente quanto lei sua stata sincera e quanto sincero sia il duo sentimento ora .
Io l’ho capita cosi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma lei glielo ga spiegato il perché’.. ma lui vorrebbe capire sostanzialmente quanto lei sua stata sincera e quanto sincero sia il duo sentimento ora .
> Io l’ho capita cosi


Però a un certo punto bisogna accettare che è una cosa avvenuta e passata, esattamente come una relazione precedente.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non accetteresti/accetti una sua parte riservata e a te inaccessibile?
> Non ti pare un atteggiamento intrusivo, certamente precedente a qualsiasi relazione è un po’ soffocante?


non proprio

Ora come ora non mi permetto di intromettermi in molte cose.
Se esce e ci manca per ore non mi permetto di indagare o chiedere. Mi basta quello che mi ha detto prima di uscire.
Ho modo di tracciare il suo cellulare e, se volessi, anche leggermi tutte le sue chat.
il tutto a sua insaputa. Ma non l'ho mai fatto.
Anzi, solo una volta perchè ero preoccupato per l'ora tarda e rientrava da sola in auto ed ho voluto assicurarmi che fosse tutto ok tracciandola.
Ma parliamo, su 15 anni, di un caso solo a mia memoria.

Se però poi, un giorno dovesse spuntare qualcosa, ti rivolto come un calzino che essere intrusivo è riduttivo.
Perchè è nel mio carattere poi scendere e scendere fino a toccare il fondo.
Consapevole di farmi probabilmente ancora più del male.
Ma incapace a fermarmi.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma lei glielo ga spiegato il perché’.. ma lui vorrebbe capire sostanzialmente quanto lei sua stata sincera e quanto sincero sia il duo sentimento ora .
> Io l’ho capita cosi


si.
caratterialmente, l'accettazione della sua sincerità dovrebbe passare necessariamente dal mettere sul tavolo tutto. Senza sconti.
Non sarebbe lei a decidere cosa sia importante dire e cosa no. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a un certo punto bisogna accettare che è una cosa avvenuta e passata, esattamente come una relazione precedente.


Ma non si tratterebbe di rifiuto ad accettarla come cosa avvenuta.
Quello è facile. Sei davanti all'evidenza.

Come dice @Jacaranda, sentirei il bisogno, forte, di avere elementi per poter valutare la sua sincerità ma anche su come collocare la cosa, come vedere il futuro in sua funzione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non proprio
> 
> Ora come ora non mi permetto di intromettermi in molte cose.
> Se esce e ci manca per ore non mi permetto di indagare o chiedere. Mi basta quello che mi ha detto prima di uscire.
> ...


Per la mia esperienza se si perde la fiducia, non è possibile ricostruirla. E non è detto che un tradimento la faccia perdere. È dopo il tradimento che va ritrovata. Ma non scandagliando il passato.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza* se si perde la fiducia, non è possibile ricostruirla*. E non è detto che un tradimento la faccia perdere. È dopo il tradimento che va ritrovata. *Ma non scandagliando il passato*.


straquoto il primo neretto.

Per il secondo, pure hai ragione per me.  
Ne sono consapevole.
Ma di scandagliare non riuscirei a farne a meno 
Senza, mi sentirei sempre di (tentare) costruire sulla sabbia
Ma mi rendo conto che è caratteriale.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> straquoto il primo neretto.
> 
> Per il secondo, pure hai ragione per me.
> Ne sono consapevole.
> ...


Fiducia? Ma veramente ancora li stiamo? 
Ma fiducia di cosa? Che non ci stiano mentendo? Ma riguardo a cosa di preciso?  La verita’ non e’ mai assoluta.. ha mille facce… La realtà’ ne ha una sola … ma non la conosce nemmeno chi agisce a volte. 
Ciascuno di noi e’ altro rispetto al partner… 
Ciascuno ha lati  di se che non condivide o condivide parzialmente anche se non tradisce


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fiducia? Ma veramente ancora li stiamo?
> Ma fiducia di cosa? Che non ci stiano mentendo? Ma riguardo a cosa di preciso?  La verita’ non e’ mai assoluta.. ha mille facce… La realtà’ ne ha una sola … ma non la conosce nemmeno chi agisce a volte.
> Ciascuno di noi e’ altro rispetto al partner…
> Ciascuno ha lati  di se che non condivide o condivide parzialmente anche se non tradisce


È questo che non vuole riconoscere: la alterità della persona con cui condivide la vita.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Comunque, se ti puo’ aiutare.. le mie fasi sono state 4:
> - Una tristezza assurda che ha scatenato diverse reazioni a catena
> - rabbia e frustrazione mista alla solita tristezza
> - disillusione
> ...


....ci credo. Complimenti hai saputo fare un percorso invidiabile e mi dà coraggio il fatto che si possa fare.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Però credo che capire come ci è arrivata, pentita o meno, sia una cosa giusta e anche un tuo diritto. Provare a chiedere come è nata e si è sviluppata questa "amicizia" (chiamiamola così) senza spingere fino all'epilogo, dando per assodato che abbia subito capito che era un errore..... forse si può fare.
> E potrebbe aiutarti a comprendere cose di lei che forse non ti erano chiare.
> A me è servito, poi ho esagerato e ho voluto strafare, andando a fondo di quante volte, come e dove. Questo è stato inutile, onestamente.


Grazie Diví questa è la tipologia di risposta che intendevo ottenere per capire cosa fosse giusto approfondire e sapere  secondo le esperienze di chi ci è passato.... certo non potrà essere uguale per tutti ma almeno può servire come spunto. 
Se posso.....quali conseguenze hai ottenuto volendo approfondire troppo?


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza ed è quello a cui voglio arrivare ma mi manca ancora uno scalino.... Credimi non so bene classificarla ma non si tratta di presunzione....anzi forse il contrario....a volte mi sembra quasi bisogno di rassicurazione.


Mir,  stai girando sempre intorno e mascheri il problema. 
Sarò diretto: tu non stai più bene con lei. 
Perché?


----------



## Ulisse (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fiducia? Ma veramente ancora li stiamo?
> Ma fiducia di cosa? Che non ci stiano mentendo? Ma riguardo a cosa di preciso?  La verita’ non e’ mai assoluta.. ha mille facce… La realtà’ ne ha una sola … ma non la conosce nemmeno chi agisce a volte.
> Ciascuno di noi e’ altro rispetto al partner…
> Ciascuno ha lati  di se che non condivide o condivide parzialmente anche se non tradisce


fiducia sul poter ricostruire.
che ci sia la possibilità di investire ancora su un noi.
che non sia inutile già lo stare a parlarne per capire.

da qualcosa devi pur partire per poggiare il primo mattone


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non accetteresti/accetti una sua parte riservata e a te inaccessibile?


Una parte che comporta rischi e danni per la mia persona no. 
Per dire,  del lavoro di solito a tutti noi frega il giusto. 
Anche degli hobby, spesso, per non dire delle serate con gli amici. 
Sono tutte parti riservate che ognuno di noi normalmente accetta perché estranee alla sfera d'interesse. 
La componente affettiva/sessuale invece è di estrema pertinenza. Non per niente si parla di coppia e non di una società estesa. 
Tutto quello che riguarda quella sfera non può non essere condiviso. 
Quando inizia a non esserlo più, di è già interrotto qualcosa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a un certo punto bisogna accettare che è una cosa avvenuta e passata, esattamente come una relazione precedente.


Non è precedente e non c'entra niente.
Ciò che non si accetta è sempre e soltanto il fatto di essere ingannati.
Non per niente lo hai sbattuto fuori di casa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per la mia esperienza se si perde la fiducia, non è possibile ricostruirla. E non è detto che un tradimento la faccia perdere. È dopo il tradimento che va ritrovata. Ma non scandagliando il passato.


Ma mica deve ritrovarla il tradito. 
È compito del traditore impegnarsi per riottenerla. 
Non ribaltiamo gli oneri.



Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo che non vuole riconoscere: la alterità della persona con cui condivide la vita.


Se non la riconoscesse l'avrebbe già mandata affanculo.
Il problema è un altro,  che pur riconoscendo il fatto che lei sia un'altra persona, lui non sta più bene con lei. 
Il motivo? Non lo dico, perché deve arrivarci lui.


----------



## Mir (9 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mir,  stai girando sempre intorno e mascheri il problema.
> Sarò diretto: tu non stai più bene con lei.
> Perché?


Non penso di mascherare il problema, anzi sto cercando di sviscerarlo per arrivare ad una soluzione.... piuttosto non sto più bene con me stesso come prima.


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma lei glielo ga spiegato il perché’.. ma lui vorrebbe capire sostanzialmente quanto lei sua stata sincera e quanto sincero sia il duo sentimento ora .
> Io l’ho capita cosi


Esattamente. 
È il motivo del suo malessere.


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Grazie Diví questa è la tipologia di risposta che intendevo ottenere per capire cosa fosse giusto approfondire e sapere  secondo le esperienze di chi ci è passato.... certo non potrà essere uguale per tutti ma almeno può servire come spunto.
> Se posso.....quali conseguenze hai ottenuto volendo approfondire troppo?


Io ho visto il filmino di mio marito che scopava con quella che chiamo ironicamente la sua fidanzata..... non è un bel ricordo. E i ricordi, come disse @twinpeaks, non si possono cancellare, dai segreti svelati non si torna indietro. Niente di speciale né diverso da noi, però vederlo è diverso da saperlo, anche se ormai sono passati quasi 10 anni e sono sopravvissuta.
Credo che dovresti accettare quel che ti dice riguardo all'atto in sé e pretendere di sapere un po' di più riguardo al movente e alle sue emozioni, cosa che credo serva anche a lei.

In bocca al lupo, a tutti e due


----------



## danny (9 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Non penso di mascherare il problema, anzi sto cercando di sviscerarlo per arrivare ad una soluzione.... piuttosto non sto più bene con me stesso come prima.


La risposta te l'ha data Jacaranda.
Tu non hai alcun modo per sapere se tua moglie è sincera e se lo sarà in futuro.
E questo non può non influire su di te.
Io ci sono già passato.
Se avessi dato retta solo a quello che mi raccontava mia moglie, ora sarei qui a raccontarti di una relazione di un mese con una sola scopata.
Anzi, forse non sarei nemmeno qui, perché penserei  mi sia sempre stata fedele.
Ma non è andata così.
Non mi sono fidato di ciò che lei mi raccontava. All'epoca,  su questo forum, l'accoglienza per i traditi era diversa. Beh,  ti dirò che chi mi metteva in guardia aveva profondamente ragione. I traditori mentono, per necessità.
Sempre.
E così usai tutti gli strumenti che potevo avere a disposizione per vedere se quel che mi raccontava mia moglie era vero.
Ebbene, sì. Ha sempre mentito. Salvo essere sincera solo quando è stata messa con le spalle al muro, ovvero quando capiva che sapevo già tutto ed era inutile mentire.
Se vuoi scandagliare gli abissi questo devi fare.
L'alternativa è accogliere le rassicurazioni degli interventi in questo thread e pensare che in fin dei conti è stata solo una volta, solo due settimane.
E che non è corretto spiare le vite degli altri, anche quando mentono.
La scelta come al solito spetta a te.
Dipende solo a che profondità vuoi scendere.
Nessuno ti obbliga. È una tua scelta,  ora.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma conoscendomi diventerei molto cattiva.
> Poi c’è tradimento e tradimento eh. Se parliamo di quella “scivolata” di una sera, dopo magari un bicchiere di troppo e subito il pentimento, allora è un discorso. Diverso se parliamo di più tradimenti o di una vera e propria relazione parallela che va avanti da un po’.


Conoscendoti.. Beata te. Siamo così mutevoli nel tempo e nelle diverse occasioni della vita che mi sembra assurdo. Io ero convinto che non avrei mai tradito. Eppure. E su mia moglie idem. Eppure. Ero convinto che a tradimento subito mi sarei separato. Eppure. Il tempo cambia troppe cose. Poi.. Quando dici forse una botta e via la sopporterei.. Sbagli perché magari se dovesse succedere ti incazzeresti perché per una scopata si è rotto qualcosa di importante costruito in anni...decenni. Diresti eh ma non potevi proprio rinunciare? Per 10 minuti hai buttato al cesso il rispetto..la fiducia...Insomma ripeto.. Non vale ciò che uno ipotizza che farebbe ma ciò che fa a cose fatte.


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Conoscendoti.. Beata te. Siamo così mutevoli nel tempo e nelle diverse occasioni della vita che mi sembra assurdo. Io ero convinto che non avrei mai tradito. Eppure. E su mia moglie idem. Eppure. Ero convinto che a tradimento subito mi sarei separato. Eppure. Il tempo cambia troppe cose. Poi.. Quando dici forse una botta e via la sopporterei.. Sbagli perché magari se dovesse succedere ti incazzeresti perché per una scopata si è rotto qualcosa di importante costruito in anni...decenni. Diresti eh ma non potevi proprio rinunciare? Per 10 minuti hai buttato al cesso il rispetto..la fiducia...Insomma ripeto.. Non vale ciò che uno ipotizza che farebbe ma ciò che fa a cose fatte.


Non ho detto che una scopata e via la perdonerei. Dico che ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. Per come sono fatta mi vendicherei in qualche modo.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> fiducia sul poter ricostruire.
> che ci sia la possibilità di investire ancora su un noi.
> che non sia inutile già lo stare a parlarne per capire.
> 
> da qualcosa devi pur partire per poggiare il primo mattone


Esattamente.
Mi sembra stia addirittura passando il concetto che da traditi si debba accettare tutto per non apparire troppo invadenti...
Ma i traditi che si incazzano  come sarebbe giusto fare dove sono finiti?
E non dico qui,  che ci si può anche contenere. ma nella realtà, dove non c'è la platea del forum.
Stiamo davvero consigliando a Mir di mettersi supino e abboccare a tutte le cazzate che gli racconta la moglie? 
Ma una scopa in culo, no?


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che una scopata e via la perdonerei. Dico che ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. Per come sono fatta mi vendicherei in qualche modo.


Questo è certo. 
È anche vero però che tutti i traditori rendono a minimizzare il fatto, quindi le tue valutazioni saranno sempre basate su una falsa verità. 
Su palle,  diciamolo. 
Prima di approdare a questi lidi non me ne ero reso conto,  ma ci sono relazioni extra che durano anni. 
Coniugi che tradiscono in serie per tutta la vita. 
Ma soprattutto un sacco di coniugi che non sa un cazzo della vita parallela di chi gli sta a fianco. 
Partendo da queste valutazioni, come si può pensare di poter discernere una situazione per dare un giudizio adeguato? 
Diciamo che al momento opportuno si fa di tutta l'erba un fascio. 
È stata solo una scopata e via? 
Può darsi e può capitare il massimo della sfiga di essere beccati così. 
Ma e se quella scopata fosse solo una delle tante? 
Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è certo.
> È anche vero però che tutti i traditori rendono a minimizzare il fatto, quindi le tue valutazioni saranno sempre basate su una falsa verità.
> Su palle,  diciamolo.
> Prima di approdare a questi lidi non me ne ero reso conto,  ma ci sono relazioni extra che durano anni.
> ...


Anche questo è vero. Difatti nel dubbio meglio reagire male e non perdonare. O comunque rendere pan per focaccia.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. Difatti nel dubbio meglio reagire male e non perdonare. O comunque rendere pan per focaccia.


Sì perdona chi è pentito. Ma chi viene scoperto per caso raramente è pentito per davvero. 
Diciamo che è opportunamente pentito per evitare i guai conseguenti. 
Se poi racconta palle per minimizzare o per trovare altri modi per rivedere l'amante, direi che di pentimento non se ne deve parlare.
Il perdono non è un automatismo, ma è conseguenza dei comportamenti di chi tradisce. 
Reagire male è il minimo. 
Il problema viene dopo. 
Sul rendere pan per focaccia... Sì. Certo. È molto frequente. È una reazione quasi automatica, di rivalsa, direi. 
Se non viene attuata è spesso per mancanza di partner disponibili. Cioè,  se non ti piace nessuna o non piaci a chi ti interessa è difficile rispondere così. Ovviamente.


----------



## Divì (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Mi sembra stia addirittura passando il concetto che da traditi si debba accettare tutto per non apparire troppo invadenti...
> Ma i traditi che si incazzano  come sarebbe giusto fare dove sono finiti?
> E non dico qui,  che ci si può anche contenere. ma nella realtà, dove non c'è la platea del forum.
> ...


L'unico concetto che passa è che i matrimoni sono tutti diversi e parimenti i tradimenti (scusate la rima). E le mogli che tradiscono sono diverse. Quello che non sappiamo è se il matrimonio di Mir ha possibilità o no e se la loro relazione era totalmente disfunzionale o solo un po' o per niente. Che poi un tradito si possa incazzare, certo che può farlo. Tu lo fai ora dopo 9 anni. Io sono stata incazzata per parecchio e ho fatto una terapia. Se uno non riesce a gestire l'incazzatura meglio separarsi.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Mi sembra stia addirittura passando il concetto che da traditi si debba accettare tutto per non apparire troppo invadenti...
> Ma i traditi che si incazzano  come sarebbe giusto fare dove sono finiti?
> E non dico qui,  che ci si può anche contenere. ma nella realtà, dove non c'è la platea del forum.
> ...


Beh, sono passati tre anni e a quanto dice @Mir sono stati anni buoni. Sicuramente l'impatto iniziale sarà stato devastante ma poi in qualche modo sembrano aver recuperato.

A meno che non sia come dici tu che in realtà lui ha a altre motivazioni, faccio veramente fatica a capire cose vuole lui e cosa dovrebbe dire lei


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Mi sembra stia addirittura passando il concetto che da traditi si debba accettare tutto per non apparire troppo invadenti...
> Ma i traditi che si incazzano  come sarebbe giusto fare dove sono finiti?
> E non dico qui,  che ci si può anche contenere. ma nella realtà, dove non c'è la platea del forum.
> ...


È partito un po in ritardo, sono passati tre anni, ...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Conoscendoti.. Beata te. Siamo così mutevoli nel tempo e nelle diverse occasioni della vita che mi sembra assurdo. Io ero convinto che non avrei mai tradito. Eppure. E su mia moglie idem. Eppure. Ero convinto che a tradimento subito mi sarei separato. Eppure. Il tempo cambia troppe cose. Poi.. Quando dici forse una botta e via la sopporterei.. Sbagli perché magari se dovesse succedere ti incazzeresti perché per una scopata si è rotto qualcosa di importante costruito in anni...decenni. Diresti eh ma non potevi proprio rinunciare? Per 10 minuti hai buttato al cesso il rispetto..la fiducia...Insomma ripeto.. Non vale ciò che uno ipotizza che farebbe ma ciò che fa a cose fatte.


Infatti.
Poi l’idea che si usi la scusa “ero ubriaco” come ci si trovasse ubriachi per caso, come con la somministrazione dolosa della droga dello stupro, mi farebbe pensare di avere a che fare con un deficiente. Meglio uno stronzo di un deficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Mi sembra stia addirittura passando il concetto che da traditi si debba accettare tutto per non apparire troppo invadenti...
> Ma i traditi che si incazzano  come sarebbe giusto fare dove sono finiti?
> E non dico qui,  che ci si può anche contenere. ma nella realtà, dove non c'è la platea del forum.
> ...


Il tipo vive a distanza e l’ha visto solo in quelle due occasioni.
Sono fatti. Sono i fatti che riguardano loro.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tipo vive a distanza e l’ha visto solo in quelle due occasioni.
> Sono fatti. Sono i fatti che riguardano loro.


Ho dei dubbi sul fatto che siano solo 2. 
Anche l'amante può viaggiare ...


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La risposta te l'ha data Jacaranda.
> Tu non hai alcun modo per sapere se tua moglie è sincera e se lo sarà in futuro.
> E questo non può non influire su di te.
> Io ci sono già passato.
> ...


Per quanto riguarda la ricostruzione dei fatti ho usato tutti i mezzi e le risorse a me disponibili per verificare se quello che mi veniva raccontato fosse vero o meno.....e come dici tu se mi fossi limitato al suo racconto iniziale si sarebbero entrati incontrati solo per un saluto...... Tutto o gran parte di quello che ha ammesso è stato perché io avevo elementi molto forti ed in parte ho anche bluffato. Se mi fossero bastate le rassicurazioni non sarei qui masturbarmi il cervello..... Se è stato il primo tradimento probabilmente non lo saprò mai e tantomeno so se sarà l'ultimo. Ma questo vale per tutti e per tutti intendo qualsiasi coppia che abbia vissuto o meno già questa brutta esperienza.... Chiaro che è solo dopo esserci passato che sei portato a mettere in dubbio qualsiasi cosa....le bugie dette per provare a nascondere il fattaccio e poi per minimizzare il tutto non si possono dimenticare....mia moglie né è pianamente consapevole e più volte mi ha detto che è consapevole che questa macchia se la porterà tutta la vita ed è consapevole che non potrà probabilmente mai riconquistare la mia fiducia piena ma aggiunge che è disposta a tutto per farlo....e per il momento me lo sta dimostrando con i fatti e devo dargliene atto.
Tu dici anche che sai già come andrà a finire e che alla fine la lascieró..... non so come puoi essere così sicuro ma avrai le tue ragioni....io al momento è una cosa che non ho preso in considerazione poi chissà....la vita è così imprevedibile....


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tipo vive a distanza e l’ha visto solo in quelle due occasioni.
> Sono fatti. Sono i fatti che riguardano loro.


Anche il tipo di mia moglie vive a distanza. Non è assolutamente una discriminante,  come non lo è ciò che racconta la moglie. Che per l'appunto non è un fatto, ma un racconto. 
Altrimenti il discrimine di un tradimento resta solo quanto si vuole credere a ciò che si sa.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi sul fatto che siano solo 2.
> Anche l'amante può viaggiare ...


Ma trovate gusto a mettergli dubbi su dinamiche che vi sono ignote ?


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la ricostruzione dei fatti ho usato tutti i mezzi e le risorse a me disponibili per verificare se quello che mi veniva raccontato fosse vero o meno.....e come dici tu se mi fossi limitato al suo racconto iniziale si sarebbero entrati incontrati solo per un saluto...... Tutto o gran parte di quello che ha ammesso è stato perché io avevo elementi molto forti ed in parte ho anche bluffato. Se mi fossero bastate le rassicurazioni non sarei qui masturbarmi il cervello..... Se è stato il primo tradimento probabilmente non lo saprò mai e tantomeno so se sarà l'ultimo. Ma questo vale per tutti e per tutti intendo qualsiasi coppia che abbia vissuto o meno già questa brutta esperienza.... Chiaro che è solo dopo esserci passato che sei portato a mettere in dubbio qualsiasi cosa....le bugie dette per provare a nascondere il fattaccio e poi per minimizzare il tutto non si possono dimenticare....mia moglie né è pianamente consapevole e più volte mi ha detto che è consapevole che questa macchia se la porterà tutta la vita ed è consapevole che non potrà probabilmente mai riconquistare la mia fiducia piena ma aggiunge che è disposta a tutto per farlo....e per il momento me lo sta dimostrando con i fatti e devo dargliene atto.
> Tu dici anche che sai già come andrà a finire e che alla fine la lascieró..... non so come puoi essere così sicuro ma avrai le tue ragioni....io al momento è una cosa che non ho preso in considerazione poi chissà....la vita è così imprevedibile....


Sinceramente faccio fatica a seguirti, ora, che stai cambiando un po' l'approccio iniziale.
Se hai messo in atto tutte le modalità per capire che tua moglie è stata sincera e quindi sei assolutamente sicuro che è stato solo un evento che lei si è lasciata alle spalle, perché ti svegli dopo 3 anni in cui tutto è andato bene? 
A questo punto ti posso dire: può succedere di sbagliare,  lei lo ha fatto,  magari ne aveva bisogno, è tornata sui suoi passi e ha scelto te. 
È un lieto fine.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma trovate gusto a mettergli dubbi su dinamiche che vi sono ignote ?


A suo tempo lo fecero con me, che volevo credere a tutto quello che mi veniva raccontato.
Chi aveva ragione?
Non raccontiamoci la favola che esistono buoni tradimenti e cattivi tradimenti.
Esiste il tradimento, e segue sempre le stesse regole.
Poi esistono i traditi, che a volte non riescono o non vogliono vedere la realtà e si autoconvincono di qualcosa che per loro è semplicemente più comodo.
Raggiungere la consapevolezza che una determinata scelta è solo la più comoda è già un buon risultato, rispetto al credere agli asini che volano.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> L'unico concetto che passa è che i matrimoni sono tutti diversi e parimenti i tradimenti (scusate la rima). E le mogli che tradiscono sono diverse. Quello che non sappiamo è se il matrimonio di Mir ha possibilità o no e se la loro relazione era totalmente disfunzionale o solo un po' o per niente. Che poi un tradito si possa incazzare, certo che può farlo. Tu lo fai ora dopo 9 anni. Io sono stata incazzata per parecchio e ho fatto una terapia. Se uno non riesce a gestire l'incazzatura meglio separarsi.


Il nostro rapporto ha vissuto un momento di crisi, io ero quasi tutte le sere via di casa e rientravo anche in ore tarde perché stavo allenando una squadra di calcio che mi impegnava molto oltre al lavoro ( lei era a casa)....lei sapeva che era la mia grande passione e non ha mai, sbagliando, avuto il coraggio di dirmi che stavo esagerando. Si era addirittura fatta il film che la tradissi e non mi ha mai detto nulla....in poche parole ci stavamo allontanando sempre più l'uno  dall'altra senza aver il coraggio di parlarne tra noi......
È arrivato il tradimento e certo che mi sono incazzato.....mi sono rivolto ad una psicologa perché mi aiutasse a gestire la situazione e mi ha aiutato molto focalizzandosi molto sui margini che avevamo per riprendere la nostra coppia che si era sfaldata...come ho detto abbiamo lavorato assieme molto su questo e con ottimi risultati....il resto lo ho già raccontato ed è inutile ripeterlo.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma trovate gusto a mettergli dubbi su dinamiche che vi sono ignote ?


Non è giusto, ok. 
la prima non chiara è la moglie . Comunque


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho dei dubbi sul fatto che siano solo 2.
> Anche l'amante può viaggiare ...


Lui dice che è sicuro che siano solo due. 
A questo punto mi chiedo perché non l'abbia detto subito, che è così sicuro della cosa (ovviamente tralascia di spiegare esattamente come). 
Gli avrei risposto solo: beato te. 
Qui e fuori c'è gente che ha corna pluriennali e multiple, e spesso neppure lo sa, a te è andata solo di culo.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è giusto, ok.
> la prima non chiara è la moglie . Comunque


Ma pure lui.
Comunque noto che i traditi e i traditori del forum di un tempo erano pronti a spiegare tutte le modalità con cui un inganno si perpetua,  oggi accade il contrario.
È passata la linea del 'bisogna credere'.
Mi sa che i primi ad averne bisogno sono proprio i traditi, per stare bene.
In effetti, la cosa ha un senso.
Questo spiega perché ci sono tradimenti pluriennali che non vengono mai scoperti.
Meglio non sapere niente, a volte. Meglio non avere dubbi.



oriente70 ha detto:


> È partito un po in ritardo, sono passati tre anni, ...


Infatti mi chiedo perché solo ora.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lui dice che è sicuro che siano solo due.
> A questo punto mi chiedo perché non l'abbia detto subito, che è così sicuro della cosa (ovviamente tralascia di spiegare esattamente come).
> Gli avrei risposto solo: beato te.
> Qui e fuori c'è gente che ha corna pluriennali e multiple, e spesso neppure lo sa, a te è andata solo di culo.


Io non crederei alla versione dei fatti  di un traditore ...


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente faccio fatica a seguirti, ora, che stai cambiando un po' l'approccio iniziale.
> Se hai messo in atto tutte le modalità per capire che tua moglie è stata sincera e quindi sei assolutamente sicuro che è stato solo un evento che lei si è lasciata alle spalle, perché ti svegli dopo 3 anni in cui tutto è andato bene?
> A questo punto ti posso dire: può succedere di sbagliare,  lei lo ha fatto,  magari ne aveva bisogno, è tornata sui suoi passi e ha scelto te.
> È un lieto fine.


Ma io non ho mai detto di aver bevuto tutto quello che mi raccontava.... La parte logistico temporale  è quella facilmente verificabile....quella emotiva lo è molto meno e lì alla fine ti devi accontentare di quello che ti viene raccontato...e su questo punto è sempre stata troppo semplicistica nelle narrazioni relegandola alla "cazzata che è successa " e mi ha fatto pure stare male..... E qui entra in gioco la mia mente bacata....ho elementi ( soprattutto il suo comportamento da allora ad oggi )per credere a questo ma siccome faccio fatica a concepire modi  distanti  dal mio modo di vedere le cose faccio fatica ad accettarlo....per assurdo sarebbe per me più comprensibile se mi dicesse che si era innamorata di una persona.... è assurdo ? Capisco lo possa essere ma alla testa non si comanda. 
Probabilmente devo ancora lavorare molto su di me indipendentemente da questo episodio.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io non crederei alla versione dei fatti  di un traditore ...


Questo mi sembra ovvio.
Ma lui dice che ha attuato tutti gli strumenti per verificare che fosse vero. 
A parer mio, i messaggi WhatsApp si cancellano. 
Molti usano poi un secondo cellulare. 
Di mail se ne possono creare ad iosa. 
La posizione  può escludere.
Per avere un minimo di prove devi usare metodi investigativi accurati. 
Il resto... Sono opinioni.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai detto di aver bevuto tutto quello che mi raccontava.... La parte logistico temporale  è quella facilmente verificabile....quella emotiva lo è molto meno e lì alla fine ti devi accontentare di quello che ti viene raccontato...e su questo punto è sempre stata troppo semplicistica nelle narrazioni relegandola alla "cazzata che è successa " e mi ha fatto pure stare male..... E qui entra in gioco la mia mente bacata....ho elementi ( soprattutto il suo comportamento da allora ad oggi )per credere a questo ma siccome faccio fatica a concepire modi  distanti  dal mio modo di vedere le cose faccio fatica ad accettarlo....per assurdo sarebbe per me più comprensibile se mi dicesse che si era innamorata di una persona.... è assurdo ? Capisco lo possa essere ma alla testa non si comanda.
> Probabilmente devo ancora lavorare molto su di me indipendentemente da questo episodio.


Tu hai detto che si sono sentiti per un anno, per poi incontrarsi quando lei è andata in visita da parenti.
Ti chiedo: ogni quante volte lei va da questi parenti?
Quanto è distante da loro?
Cosa si dicevano in quei messaggi?
Hai mai verificato se lei dispone di altri account o telefoni?
In che momento della giornata lei scriveva a lui?
Tu cerchi la componente emotiva, ma nessuno di noi può risponderti se non conosciamo neppure la storia nei particolari.
È ovvio che lei non ti dica niente in proposito.
Io ho scoperto tutto di ciò che c'era tra loro quando ho beccato la loro mail segreta. E ho letto i messaggi.
Senza questo sarei stato nel limbo, come te.
Un anno per concretizzare non è poco,  questo solo ti posso dire.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra ovvio.
> Ma lui dice che ha attuato tutti gli strumenti per verificare che fosse vero.
> A parer mio, i messaggi WhatsApp si cancellano.
> Molti usano poi un secondo cellulare.
> ...


Però fidati un po' di quello che dico....non sono stato io a tradire...
Vedi che alla fine torniamo sempre al solito discorso.....il numero degli incontri ho avuto modo di verificarlo... credimi....il livello di "confidenza" no perché non ho avuto naturalmente modo di vedere tutti i messaggi che si sono scambiati....solo alcuni che non significavano nulla.....  ed è appunto questa la parte che mi manca....Il sospetto mi è venuto per il suo modo di comportarsi come ho già detto.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A suo tempo lo fecero con me, che volevo credere a tutto quello che mi veniva raccontato.
> Chi aveva ragione?
> Non raccontiamoci la favola che esistono buoni tradimenti e cattivi tradimenti.
> Esiste il tradimento, e segue sempre le stesse regole.
> ...


Tua moglie è sempre stata considerata in modo abbastanza  pessimo da tutti. Francamente ricordo che ti abbiamo detto sempre tutti che il tradimento era l’ultimo dei tuoi problemi. Ma magari ti riferisci a prima che arrivassi


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai detto che si sono sentiti per un anno, per poi incontrarsi quando lei è andata in visita da parenti.
> Ti chiedo: ogni quante volte lei va da questi parenti?
> Quanto è distante da loro?
> Cosa si dicevano in quei messaggi?
> ...


Ci era andata l'estate precedente al fattaccio e poi ad una anno di distanza.
Stiamo parlando di 700 km di distanza.
I messaggi che ho letto io dicevano poco niente...stava raccontando cosa aveva fatto nel pomeriggio...
Non ha un secondo telefono...mai avuto... però in quel periodo aveva messo la password..cosa che non aveva mai fatto prima....e che da allora non ha più messo.


----------



## Lostris (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure lui.
> Comunque noto che i traditi e i traditori del forum di un tempo erano pronti a spiegare tutte le modalità con cui un inganno si perpetua,  oggi accade il contrario.
> È passata la linea del 'bisogna credere'.
> Mi sa che i primi ad averne bisogno sono proprio i traditi, per stare bene.
> ...


Ma non è vero che la linea adesso è “bisogna credere”.. che forum leggi?

Tra l’altro è vero che non c’è mai stato, secondo me, un equilibrio in questo forum tra approccio pro-tradito o pro-traditore (generalizzando)… ma di certo oggi il mood è più sul secondo che sul primo. 

Qui si cerca di capire una persona e le sue difficoltà nell’affrontare un tradimento subito.

Ma un conto è dirgli che un traditore tende a minimizzare, un altro è dichiarare che sicuramente ha un palco di corna da non passare più per le porte.

Un conto è parlargli di come impostare il dialogo con lei per tirare fuori le cose insieme, un altro è chiedergli se ha controllato i suoi spostamenti o i cellulari.

Che utilità ha, quando una persona _ha scelto_ di restare, _sa_ che vuole lei, e cerca di capire come gestire i rigurgiti di dubbio?

Non è la prima fase di scoperta.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tua moglie è sempre stata considerata in modo abbastanza  pessimo da tutti. Francamente ricordo che ti abbiamo detto sempre tutti che il tradimento era l’ultimo dei tuoi problemi. Ma magari ti riferisci a prima che arrivassi


Io sono qui dal 2013.
Non c'eri tu. 
Credo,  a differenza di altri, di avere sempre desiderato comprendere e sapere tutto, senza accontentarmi di ciò che mi veniva raccontato. 
È un mio lato caratteriale, sono scettico di natura. 
Le opinioni altrui si formano su ciò che viene condiviso senza filtro. Io non l'ho avuto. 
La maggior parte delle persone sì. 
Ognuno definisce un suo modo di gestire le situazioni.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che la linea adesso è “bisogna credere”.. che forum leggi?
> 
> Tra l’altro è vero che non c’è mai stato, secondo me, un equilibrio in questo forum tra approccio pro-tradito o pro-traditore (generalizzando)… ma di certo oggi il mood è più sul secondo che sul primo.
> 
> ...


Ma soprattutto se lei lo rende felice e lo rassicura.
Danny ha un’esperienza, purtroppo diversa… dove la moglie gli diceva “mi hai rovinato il divertimento, brutto stronzo..” e qui riscoprire che il tradimento continuava non e’ una scoperta rivoluzionaria rispetto alla vita di coppia che comunque non c’era gia’ piu’.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che la linea adesso è “bisogna credere”.. che forum leggi?
> 
> Tra l’altro è vero che non c’è mai stato, secondo me, un equilibrio in questo forum tra approccio pro-tradito o pro-traditore (generalizzando)… ma di certo oggi il mood è più sul secondo che sul primo.
> 
> ...


Ha l'utilità di provocarlo e spingerlo ad aprirsi.
Perché altrimenti noi stiamo disquisendo di qualcosa che ci è ignoto con uno sconosciuto che non si capisce perché si arrovella di dubbi per una storia finita 3 anni prima e durata niente.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto se lei lo rende felice e lo rassicura.
> Danny ha un’esperienza, purtroppo diversa… dove la moglie gli diceva “mi hai rovinato il divertimento, brutto stronzo..” e qui riscoprire che il tradimento continuava non e’ una scoperta rivoluzionaria rispetto alla vita di coppia che comunque non c’era gia’ piu’.


Io credo, anzi sono certo, che se mi fossi fermato, anche mia moglie mi avrebbe reso felice e rassicurato dopo quel mese del 2013.
Quell'anno, il 2014  in cui lei trombava in motel con me scopava più del solito, aveva attenzioni e si comportava bene.
Potevo accontentarmi di pensare che era la migliore moglie del mondo.
Ma i miei dubbi continuavano sotto traccia e li sfogavo qua, per non litigare troppo con lei e cercare di ritrovare in me la serenità, che lei era sinceramente diventata una brava moglie.
La sfiga è stato un messaggio intercettato sul mio computer dal keylogger quando mia moglie prese la polmonite a fine 2014. All'epoca ero quasi convinto fosse fedele e avevo allentato la tensione.
Senza quello ora sarei sicuro della fedeltà di mia moglie dal 2014.
Non avevo altri strumenti per saperlo.
Fa bene chi si accontenta e non controlla più.
Fa solo bene.



Mir ha detto:


> Ci era andata l'estate precedente al fattaccio e poi ad una anno di distanza.
> Stiamo parlando di 700 km di distanza.
> I messaggi che ho letto io dicevano poco niente...stava raccontando cosa aveva fatto nel pomeriggio...
> Non ha un secondo telefono...mai avuto... però in quel periodo aveva messo la password..cosa che non aveva mai fatto prima....e che da allora non ha più messo.


Mir, se sei convinto di tutto questo (tralascio la questione del secondo telefono, di cui è ovvio si debba ignorare l'esistenza), mi spieghi perché ti arrovella la cosa dopo 3 anni?
Perché sei tu che ora devi aprirti.
Pensi che lei si fosse innamorata di quella persona?
È questo che temi?
Ma l'hai detto tu, nei messaggi non c'era niente.
Neanche foto, immagino.
Sono finiti a letto... Perché? 
Per caso? 
Ti sei dato una spiegazione?


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti mi chiedo perché solo ora.


Perché, a parte inizialmente con la psicologa, non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno arrangiandomi in tutto e per tutto....ed ho pensato che un confronto con qualcuno mi sarebbe servito per aiutarmi a capire....e che ci crediate o meno mi sta servendo...dovevo farlo prima


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Perché, a parte inizialmente con la psicologa, non ne ho mai parlato con nessuno arrangiandomi in tutto e per tutto....ed ho pensato che un confronto con qualcuno mi sarebbe servito per aiutarmi a capire....e che ci crediate o meno mi sta servendo...dovevo farlo prima


Hai fatto bene, sicuramente.
La mia sensazione è che tu non abbia superato il trauma.
Che dice la psicologa in proposito?


----------



## Divì (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ha l'utilità di provocarlo e spingerlo ad aprirsi.
> Perché altrimenti noi stiamo disquisendo di qualcosa che ci è ignoto con uno sconosciuto che non si capisce perché si arrovella di dubbi per una storia finita 3 anni prima e durata niente.


Dissento completamente da questo approccio. Io (e non solo io) abbiamo capito che cosa vuol sapere e lo strumento non è certamente un GPS su per il c...... O usare la shockterapia per indurlo ad aprirsi. 
Tu tendi un po' ad universalizzare la tua esperienza. Che è la tua. 
Lui ha chiesto "cosa avete voluto sapere voi" e ora sta specificando meglio cosa vorrebbe capire lui, che tra l'altro è arrivato qui piuttosto lucido e non con le budella in mano come me e te. 
Poi.... Oh fate un po' voi, io la mia l'ho detta


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Dissento completamente da questo approccio. Io (e non solo io) abbiamo capito che cosa vuol sapere e lo strumento non è certamente un GPS su per il c...... O usare la shockterapia per indurlo ad aprirsi.
> Tu tendi un po' ad universalizzare la tua esperienza. Che è la tua.
> Lui ha chiesto "cosa avete voluto sapere voi" e ora sta specificando meglio cosa vorrebbe capire lui, che tra l'altro è arrivato qui piuttosto lucido e non con le budella in mano come me e te.
> Poi.... Oh fate un po' voi, io la mia l'ho detta


Quello che lui vuol sapere veramente non possiamo dirlo noi.
La domanda rivolta a noi ha, secondo me, questo senso.
Lui ha chiesto fino a che punto noi abbiamo voluto sapere.
Io posso rispondere: fino al limite possibile.
Però non lo consiglio.
La mia esperienza è comune: quante storie di tradimenti qui ci sono che sono durate anni,  con innamoranenti e quant'altro?
L'unica differenza è che a raccontarle sono i traditori, non i traditi. Così sembrano più belle.
La cosa particolare è che le storie raccontate dai traditori sono spesso lunghe e coinvolgenti, mentre i traditi generalmente arrivano qui con storie di tradimento brevi e di poco conto. Avventure, spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure lui.
> Comunque noto che i traditi e i traditori del forum di un tempo erano pronti a spiegare tutte le modalità con cui un inganno si perpetua,  oggi accade il contrario.
> È passata la linea del 'bisogna credere'.
> Mi sa che i primi ad averne bisogno sono proprio i traditi, per stare bene.
> ...


Ma non c’è una linea! Sono casi diversi.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non c’è una linea! Sono casi diversi.


Da cosa deduci questa diversità?
Dal racconto breve e con pochi particolari di un tradito che riporta in pratica solo quel che ha raccontato un traditore?
Da quando crediamo a tutto quello che ci viene raccontato? 
Non era così, un tempo.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Da questo forum e dalla vita in generale ho imparato che:
Spesso le storie extra durano tanto. Mesi, anni, lunghi periodi in cui restano ignote a tutti. Tranne ovviamente al miglior amico, a cui vengono confidate, che poi lo racconta ad altri fino a che l'unico a restarne all'oscuro è il tradito.
A volte le storie durano poco, ma non sono mai una sola nella vita coniugale. In provincia si dice che in questi casi all'uomo piace la figa,  della donna si dice altro che non riporto. A Milano come al solito ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi, letteralmente e nella pratica, per cui tutto diventa normale e gli epiteti sono banditi.
Rare le storie brevi, tanto che quando Etta è arrivata qui con una scopata e mezza le si è detto subito che era una roba da poco, anzi, che era nulla.
Poi ci sono i fedeli, ma sono perfettamente indistinguibili dagli altri,  per cui non ci interessano.
I traditi grossomodo si dividono in alcune categorie:
Quelli che non resistono e mollano, subito o dopo due o tre anni di tentativi inutili di ricostruire
Quelli che si accontentano di ricevere maggiori attenzioni dal coniuge a cui piace la figa o dalla moglie (censured), e in fin dei conti non stanno neanche malaccio
Quelli che si incistano nel ruolo di vittima a vita, che ha la sua convenienza.
Quelli che alla fine è un liberi tutti ed è anche meglio così
Quelli che amano e non vogliono soffrire troppo come hanno fatto, per cui costruiscono cattedrali di speranze.
Varie ed eventuali

Generalmente ho imparato che per capire un tradimento devi:
1) tradire
2) ascoltare i traditori, che sono gli unici titolati.  Meglio ancora se traditori traditi, la perfetta congiunzione del sapere universale, lo  yin e yang del settore.
E diffidare dalle giustificazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che lui vuol sapere veramente non possiamo dirlo noi.
> La domanda rivolta a noi ha, secondo me, questo senso.
> Lui ha chiesto fino a che punto noi abbiamo voluto sapere.
> Io posso rispondere: fino al limite possibile.
> ...


Probabilmente perché chi scopre tradimenti lunghi procede per un taglio netto e si separa.
Il numero delle separazioni reali non corrisponde alla percentuale degli utenti del forum.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Da cosa deduci questa diversità?
> Dal racconto breve e con pochi particolari di un tradito che riporta in pratica solo quel che ha raccontato un traditore?
> Da quando crediamo a tutto quello che ci viene raccontato?
> Non era così, un tempo.


Tu dici che, ad esempio, nel tuo caso tua moglie non appariva a noi credibile quando diceva che la storia era finita. Infatti non lo era, in base a ciò che raccontavi tu del suo comportamento con te.
Tu non avevi scritto come ha fatto Mir “è attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..”


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente perché chi scopre tradimenti lunghi procede per un taglio netto e si separa.
> Il numero delle separazioni reali non corrisponde alla percentuale degli utenti del forum.


Tu fai parte della categoria dei traditi che hanno ritenuto inaccettabile il tradimento e ti sei separata.
Ma nella vita difficilmente chi è tradito arriva a capire cosa è accaduto. 
Non è affatto impossibile che storie di anni vengano derubricate a avventure da poco quando il tradimento viene a galla. 
In assenza di prove e con la sola testimonianza del traditore, non è possibile altrimenti.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dici che, ad esempio, nel tuo caso tua moglie non appariva a noi credibile quando diceva che la storia era finita. Infatti non lo era, in base a ciò che raccontavi tu del suo comportamento con te.
> Tu non avevi scritto come ha fatto Mir “è attualmente la miglior moglie che potessi sperare con mille attenzioni e non mi fa mancare nulla..”


Perché io ho sempre avuto un approccio diverso.
Non mi interessano le attenzioni fini a sé stesse.
Le avevo, sono durate tutto il 2014.
Sono più portato ad avere il controllo della situazione e a operare scelte basandomi sull'attinenza col reale che a dar fede per mio comodo.
Se non avessi usato il keylogger,  sarei rimasto fermo al tradimento di un mese.
Non traspariva altro.
Sarebbe stato meglio per me?
Assolutamente sì.
Meglio non sapere, sempre, ma dovrei avere un altro carattere.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che la linea adesso è “bisogna credere”.. che forum leggi?
> 
> Tra l’altro è vero che non c’è mai stato, secondo me, un equilibrio in questo forum tra approccio pro-tradito o pro-traditore (generalizzando)… ma di certo oggi il mood è più sul secondo che sul primo.
> 
> ...


...se sono qui è per sentirmi dire le cose che mi fa piacere sentirmi dire ma ero consapevole che avrei sentito anche cose che non mi avrebbero fatto piacere...confrontarsi porta necessariamente a ciò. Certo che mi è molto più di aiuto chi mi dà consigli contestualizzando la mia specifica situazione fidandosi delle cose che riferisco anche perche non avrebbe senso che io stesso venga qui a cercare di minimizzare la situazione perché mi prenderei in giro da solo oltre a perdere tempo io stesso e chi mi dedica il proprio tempo e anzi di questo ringrazio tutti.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ...se sono qui è per sentirmi dire le cose che mi fa piacere sentirmi dire


Bon.
Chiarito il tuo approccio, ti do un consiglio ad hoc.
Tua moglie è stata sincera comportandosi con te con amore,  rispetto e comprensione dopo la scoperta di quello che in fondo è solo un piccolo errore. I tuoi tormenti non hanno ragione d'esistere dopo 3 anni.
Non piangerti addosso e goditi ciò che hai, che non è morto nessuno.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché io ho sempre avuto un approccio diverso.
> Non mi interessano le attenzioni fini a sé stesse.
> Le avevo, sono durate tutto il 2014.
> Sono più portato ad avere il controllo della situazione e a operare scelte basandomi sull'attinenza col reale che a dar fede per mio comodo.
> ...


Non vorrei passare per sprovveduto e totale credulone.... anch'io è da tre anni che tengo i radar ben accesi e sempre pronti a captare possibili allarmi....penso diventi una forma di autodifesa...al momento non posso contestare nulla da tre anni a questa parte....
Io sto cercando di eliminare quel malessere che riaffiora periodicamente determinato da quell'episodio...


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Non vorrei passare per sprovveduto e totale credulone.... anch'io è da tre anni che tengo i radar ben accesi e sempre pronti a captare possibili allarmi....penso diventi una forma di autodifesa...al momento non posso contestare nulla da tre anni a questa parte....
> Io sto cercando di eliminare quel malessere che riaffiora periodicamente determinato da quell'episodio...


Mir, è stato un episodio.
Non può essere così determinante per te che dichiari per il resto di stare bene con tua moglie.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Bon.
> Chiarito il tuo approccio, ti do un consiglio ad hoc.
> Tua moglie è stata sincera comportandosi con te con amore,  rispetto e comprensione dopo la scoperta di quello che in fondo è solo un piccolo errore. I tuoi tormenti non hanno ragione d'esistere dopo 3 anni.
> Non piangerti addosso e goditi ciò che hai, che non è morto nessuno.


Hai estrapolato una frase in un discorso più articolato.... probabilmente non mi sono saputo spiegare.... Sappi che apprezzo la tua franchezza solo che secondo me ti stai rifacendo troppo alla tua specifica esperienza, che io non conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tu fai parte della categoria dei traditi che hanno ritenuto inaccettabile il tradimento e ti sei separata.
> Ma nella vita difficilmente chi è tradito arriva a capire cosa è accaduto.
> Non è affatto impossibile che storie di anni vengano derubricate a avventure da poco quando il tradimento viene a galla.
> In assenza di prove e con la sola testimonianza del traditore, non è possibile altrimenti.


Non è necessario provare a nessuno la sussistenza del tradimento per procedere alla separazione. Ci saranno pure quelli che si separano perché lei ama il mare e lui la montagna.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Hai estrapolato una frase in un discorso più articolato.... probabilmente non mi sono saputo spiegare.... Sappi che apprezzo la tua franchezza solo che secondo me ti stai rifacendo troppo alla tua specifica esperienza, che io non conosco.


Non è mica una frase da poco. 
Puoi inserirla in qualsiasi contesto ma è già di per sé rivelatrice. 
Hai bisogno di rassicurazioni. 
A mio parere tu hai subito un trauma. 
Non lo stai risolvendo con la psicologa (non so nemmeno se il lavoro è incentrato su questo) e sei qui per lenire gli effetti che esso sta ancora producendo dopo 3 anni. 
Ovviamente tua moglie non può risolverlo. 
Quindi... Cosa resta?
Qualcuno che ti rassicuri e calmi i pensieri oscuri.
Io porto la mia esperienza perché non potrei fare altro. 
Io sono la mia vita,  non sono la tua.
Non sono qui per rassicurarti, ma per dare modo alla tua rabbia di uscire fuori, che sono 3 anni che la stai reprimendo.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non è mica una frase da poco.
> Puoi inserirla in qualsiasi contesto ma è già di per sé rivelatrice.
> Hai bisogno di rassicurazioni.
> A mio parere tu hai subito un trauma.
> ...


Si però devo tirare fuori la rabbia e per quello che è successo, che è già a mio modo di vedere molto grave.....per  incazzato che sia  non posso imputare cose che non ha compiuto o almeno  di cui io non sono riuscito a trovare traccia... Che io  non abbia superato completamente il trauma siamo perfettamente d'accordo altrimenti non sarei qui  a cercare consigli.
Non cerco necessariamente rassicurazioni ma esperienze da chi ci è passato...chiaro che da quelle  più simili cerco di trarne consigli utili.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Si però devo tirare fuori la rabbia e per quello che è successo, che è già a mio modo di vedere molto grave.....per  incazzato che sia  non posso imputare cose che non ha compiuto o almeno  di cui io non sono riuscito a trovare traccia... Che io  non abbia superato completamente il trauma siamo perfettamente d'accordo altrimenti non sarei qui  a cercare consigli.
> Non cerco necessariamente rassicurazioni ma esperienze da chi ci è passato...chiaro che da quelle  più simili cerco di trarne consigli utili.


Di natura tendo più a reagire al dolore con la tristezza piuttosto che con la rabbia.
Anzi ho osservato che la rabbia è un modo per sentirsi attivi rispetto al dolore, ma, secondo me, è un modo per negarlo.
So bene che non vi è una educazione al dolore, soprattutto negli ultimi cinquant’anni, si cerca di evitare ai bambini ogni frustrazione e dolore e persino le letture per bambini e i cartoni dedicati hanno cercato di mostrare sempre reazioni al dolore prima rabbiose e poi costruttive. Non dico che sia un male in sé, ma mi pare che poi si sia impreparata al dolore e a consolare il dolore degli altri. Io stessa sono insofferente nei confronti del dolore altrui, più di quanto vorrei. Ma vedo troppa rabbia inconcludente.
Tu hai accettato il tuo dolore? 
Sei certo di voler sapere e non aver invece bisogno di piangere ed essere abbracciato?


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Non cerco necessariamente rassicurazioni ma esperienze da chi ci è passato...chiaro che da quelle  più simili cerco di trarne consigli utili.


Tu conosci le storie di chi ti sta rispondendo?


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tu conosci le storie di chi ti sta rispondendo?


No....


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di natura tendo più a reagire al dolore con la tristezza piuttosto che con la rabbia.
> Anzi ho osservato che la rabbia è un modo per sentirsi attivi rispetto al dolore, ma, secondo me, è un modo per negarlo.
> So bene che non vi è una educazione al dolore, soprattutto negli ultimi cinquant’anni, si cerca di evitare ai bambini ogni frustrazione e dolore e persino le letture per bambini e i cartoni dedicati hanno cercato di mostrare sempre reazioni al dolore prima rabbiose e poi costruttive. Non dico che sia un male in sé, ma mi pare che poi si sia impreparata al dolore e a consolare il dolore degli altri. Io stessa sono insofferente nei confronti del dolore altrui, più di quanto vorrei. Ma vedo troppa rabbia inconcludente.
> Tu hai accettato il tuo dolore?
> Sei certo di voler sapere e non aver invece bisogno di piangere ed essere abbracciato?


Per me invece la rabbia è una reazione all'annichilimento della tristezza.
La rabbia è attiva, porta al cambiamento, anche solo interiore. 
La tristezza è una fase post traumatica, ma che è immobile.
La rabbia è successiva e porta al distacco. 
Solo con la rabbia ti sei separata.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> No....


Credimi,  la tua è inezia,  per come l'hai raccontata.
Una deviazione breve di un percorso di coppia altrimenti lineare.
Qui abbiamo più persone pluritradite (ovvero con tante relazioni di diversa importanza) e  persone tradite con relazioni lunghe e coinvolgenti.
Il tradimento di una volta sola,  lo classificherei tra quelli accettabili. Nessuno è perfetto fino in fondo.
Mi occuperemo piuttosto di capire cosa cercava lei. Non credo la tua presenza, solamente.
Voleva un altro. Perché?
Forse era una fase. Forse era necessario per lei confrontarsi con un'altra sé.
Ne avete parlato? 
Le hai chiesto cosa è cambiato in lei?


----------



## Etta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Bon.
> Chiarito il tuo approccio, ti do un consiglio ad hoc.
> Tua moglie è stata sincera comportandosi con te con amore,  rispetto e comprensione dopo la scoperta di quello che in fondo è solo un piccolo errore. I tuoi tormenti non hanno ragione d'esistere dopo 3 anni.
> Non piangerti addosso e goditi ciò che hai, *che non è morto nessuno.*


Sì ma non è stata nemmeno una leggerezza.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per me invece la rabbia è una reazione all'annichilimento della tristezza.
> La rabbia è attiva, porta al cambiamento, anche solo interiore.
> La tristezza è una fase post traumatica, ma che è immobile.
> La rabbia è successiva e porta al distacco.
> Solo con la rabbia ti sei separata.


Per me la rabbia è solo iniziale.
La tristezza dura nel tempo ed è lutto, consapevolezza di ciò che si è perso. Principalmente si perde quella parte di noi fiduciosa che non tornerà più.
Questo è molto triste perché riguarda l’accettazione di un io diverso.
La rabbia non c’entra niente. La rabbia si rivolge verso l’esterno, non coccola il nostro morticino interiore.






Cambia il cielo
Cambia la musica dell'anima
Ma tu resti qui con me
Tra lo stomaco e i pensieri più invisibili
E da lì non te ne andrai
La vita cambia idea, cambia le intenzioni
E mai nessuno sa come fa
Quando una stella muore
Che brucia, ma non vuole
Un bacio se ne va
L'universo se ne accorgerà
Quando una stella muore
Fa male, fa male
Troppe notti sotto agli occhi porto livide
Ho imparato a modo mio
A leccarmi le ferite più invisibili
Perché è così che si fa
Ma la via cambia idea e cambia le intenzioni
E mai nessuno sa come fa
Quando una stella muore
Che brucia, ma non vuole
Un bacio se ne va
L'universo se ne accorgerà
Quando una stella muore, fa male
A metà tra il destino e casa mia
Arriverà la certezza che non è mai stata colpa mia
Non è stata colpa mia
Un bacio se ne va
E l'universo se ne accorgerà
Quando una stella muore
Fa male


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la rabbia è solo iniziale.
> La tristezza dura nel tempo ed è lutto, consapevolezza di ciò che si è perso. Principalmente si perde quella parte di noi fiduciosa che non tornerà più.
> Questo è molto triste perché riguarda l’accettazione di un io diverso.
> La rabbia non c’entra niente. La rabbia si rivolge verso l’esterno, non coccola il nostro morticino interiore.
> ...


Quindi dovrei passare il tempo a coccolare un defunto dentro me?
Ma anche no. 
La rabbia manda affanculo il defunto e ti spiana la strada verso ciò che è vivo.
Non necessariamente un'altra donna, si intende.


----------



## Divì (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per me invece la rabbia è una reazione all'annichilimento della tristezza.
> La rabbia è attiva, porta al cambiamento, anche solo interiore.
> La tristezza è una fase post traumatica, ma che è immobile.
> La rabbia è successiva e porta al distacco.
> Solo con la rabbia ti sei separata.


Io che sono stata in terapia so invece che la rabbia non è una emozione sempre positiva, e non porta a nessun cambiamento, di solito, proprio perché impedìsce l'elaborazione e il passaggio alle fasi successive, compresa la depressione reattiva.

Infatti tu pari ancora incazzato nero (e non dire di no.... ) perché rifuggi la depressione, che invece essendo una fase necessaria è una via di uscita verso il principio di realtà e verso una decisione ponderata per la propria vita.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Io che sono stata in terapia so invece che la rabbia non è una emozione sempre positiva, e non porta a nessun cambiamento, di solito, proprio perché impedìsce l'elaborazione e il passaggio alle fasi successive, compresa la depressione reattiva.
> 
> Infatti tu pari ancora incazzato nero (e non dire di no.... ) perché rifuggi la depressione, che invece essendo una fase necessaria è una via di uscita verso il principio di realtà e verso una decisione ponderata per la propria vita.


Ma io non sono incazzato nero.
Mi interesso di altro, non focalizzo più la mia vita sugli equilibri di un tempo, non li pretendo più.
La depressione è il pantano, non la via d'uscita.
Invocarla significa non conoscerla.
La rabbia è energia. È quella che genera rivoluzioni. È una reazione di rifiuto a quel che non funziona, che porta ad allontanarsi e a ricercare nuovi equilibri.
È ovviamente una fase,  quella che precede l'equilibrio, quello nuovo,  raggiunto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi dovrei passare il tempo a coccolare un defunto dentro me?
> Ma anche no.
> La rabbia manda affanculo il defunto e ti spiana la strada verso ciò che è vivo.
> Non necessariamente un'altra donna, si intende.


Ho detto questo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non sono incazzato nero.
> Mi interesso di altro, non focalizzo più la mia vita sugli equilibri di un tempo, non li pretendo più.
> La depressione è il pantano, non la via d'uscita.
> Invocarla significa non conoscerla.
> ...


Il male psicologico non è una moltiplicazione in cui cambiare l’ordine dei fattori non cambia il risultato.
È una espressione in cui vanno risolte le operazioni con un ordine preciso, altrimenti il risultato è sbagliato.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto questo?


No,  hai messo anche un video di Giorgia. 
Ma in questa discussione di Mir io avrei linkato questa


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il male psicologico non è una moltiplicazione in cui cambiare l’ordine dei fattori non cambia il risultato.
> È una espressione in cui vanno risolte le operazioni con un ordine preciso, altrimenti il risultato è sbagliato.


Guarda che Mir va già dallo psicologo. Se non è riuscita lei a mettere ordine...
PS la depressione non è una fase alternativa alla rabbia. La depressione porta nell'abisso da cui non risali più senza aiuti farmacologici.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No,  hai messo anche un video di Giorgia.
> Ma in questa discussione di Mir io avrei linkato questa


Infatti Mogol esprime la prima fase lo stupore e la negazione.
Giorgia parla di un lutto elaborato.
In mezzo ci sono anni.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti Mogol esprime la prima fase lo stupore e la negazione.
> Giorgia parla di un lutto elaborato.
> In mezzo ci sono anni.


Sì, ma questa storia del lutto è francamente un po' pesante.
La canzone di Giorgia è bella,  ma è la, solita canzone  in cui ci si crogiola in un dolore da vittime. Va bene tutto, ma manca come io auspico sempre la speranza finale. Ok,  c'è il lutto, va bene. Ma che si fa quindi?
Io nei miei testi lo metto (e me lo fanno notare come caratteristica positiva).


----------



## Vera (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché io ho sempre avuto un approccio diverso.
> Non mi interessano le attenzioni fini a sé stesse.
> Le avevo, sono durate tutto il 2014.
> Sono più portato ad avere il controllo della situazione e a operare scelte basandomi sull'attinenza col reale che a dar fede per mio comodo.
> ...


Sei la dimostrazione che sapere è come non sapere.
Siamo nel 2022 e le cose, dal 2014, non mi pare siano cambiate. Anzi, forse sono cambiate ma in peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma questa storia del lutto è francamente un po' pesante.
> La canzone di Giorgia è bella,  ma è la, solita canzone  in cui ci si crogiola in un dolore da vittime. Va bene tutto, ma manca come io auspico sempre la speranza finale. Ok,  c'è il lutto, va bene. Ma che si fa quindi?
> Io nei miei testi lo metto (e me lo fanno notare come caratteristica positiva).


La vittima veramente è Alex Baroni che è morto. Lei qui canta di aver elaborato il lutto e di non avere più senso di colpa per l’incidente.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è giusto, ok.
> la prima non chiara è la moglie . Comunque


E perche?


----------



## oriente70 (10 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E perche?


non rispondere alle domande di Mir ... 
Dovrà dare delle spiegazioni a sto pover'uomo ..


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei la dimostrazione che sapere è come non sapere.
> Siamo nel 2022 e le cose, dal 2014, non mi pare siano cambiate. Anzi, forse sono cambiate ma in peggio.


Nel 2014 non avrei mai dato retta a un'altra donna, per esempio.
Nel 2019 sì, mi sembra.
Qualcosa è quindi cambiato negli anni.
O no?
Sapere non è mai come non sapere.
È molto meglio non sapere.
È quel peggio a cui tu fai riferimento.
Sono a favore dell'ignoranza,  unica maniera per restare sereno a lungo. Ma uno ci deve essere portato.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vittima veramente è Alex Baroni che è morto. Lei qui canta di aver elaborato il lutto e di non avere più senso di colpa per l’incidente.


Quindi cosa c'entra col thread?


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La risposta te l'ha data Jacaranda.
> Tu non hai alcun modo per sapere se tua moglie è sincera e se lo sarà in futuro.
> E questo non può non influire su di te.
> Io ci sono già passato.
> ...


Certo che mentiamo.
Se no non saremmo traditori.
E chi crede che il genitore dei tuoi figli, dopo aver scopato con un altro, torna a casa a fare il coniuge onesto, sia davvero sincero e‘ solo uno stolto e come tale merita ancora più corna di quelle subite fino ad ora.
Chi non vede nemmeno di fronte all’evidenza di uno sgamo, non vuole vedere per non ammettere a se stesso che tutto quanto aveva creduto fino a quel giorno lì era solo una totale farsa. 
Quindi è lui stesso il fautore della propria protratta sofferenza, dando fiducia alle parola di una persona che dice di avere smesso di fare sesso con altri solo perché sgamato. 
Perché attenzione, un conto è fermarsi da soli e un conto è fermarsi perché si è stati scoperti.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che mentiamo.
> Se no non saremmo traditori.
> E chi crede che il genitore dei tuoi figli, dopo aver scopato con un altro, torna a casa a fare il coniuge onesto, sia davvero sincero e‘ solo uno stolto e come tale merita ancora più corna di quelle subite fino ad ora.
> Chi non vede nemmeno di fronte all’evidenza di uno sgamo, non vuole vedere per non ammettere a se stesso che tutto quanto aveva creduto fino a quel giorno lì era solo una totale farsa.
> ...


La cosa particolare è che io,  che teoricamente qui dovrei recitare la parte del tradito che mi sono incollato addosso, sono in questo momento solo d'accordo con i traditori come te. Il tuo è il classico post di buon senso.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa particolare è che io,  che teoricamente qui dovrei recitare la parte del tradito che mi sono incollato addosso, sono in questo momento solo d'accordo con i traditori. Il tuo è il classico post di buon senso.


Io da infedele la penso così.
Quando leggo frasi tipo “è capitato, non volevo, mi ci sono ritrovata“ penso: tutte cacate.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io da infedele la penso così.
> Quando leggo frasi tipo “è capitato, non volevo, mi ci sono ritrovata“ penso: tutte cacate.


Idem.
Forse perché siamo uomini. Difficilmente capita qualcosa se non ci attiviamo.
E non è che io non ci ho provato a mia volta in questi anni.
Non possiamo mentire se siamo parte attiva.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io da infedele la penso così.
> Quando leggo frasi tipo “è capitato, non volevo, mi ci sono ritrovata“ penso: tutte cacate.


Diciamo che il gioco iniziale è senza dubbio voluto, poi credo che molti, arrivati ad un certo punto, punto a cui non volevano inizialmente arrivare, franino in situazioni ben più grandi di loro.
Immagina il gioco della seduzione, credo che la maggior parte delle volte sia fine a se stesso, un semplice rafforzamento dell'ego, ma poi una parolina di troppo, un sospiro, uno sfioramento rischia di trasformare tutto in altro


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che mentiamo.
> Se no non saremmo traditori.
> E chi crede che il genitore dei tuoi figli, dopo aver scopato con un altro, torna a casa a fare il coniuge onesto, sia davvero sincero e‘ solo uno stolto e come tale merita ancora più corna di quelle subite fino ad ora.
> Chi non vede nemmeno di fronte all’evidenza di uno sgamo, non vuole vedere per non ammettere a se stesso che tutto quanto aveva creduto fino a quel giorno lì era solo una totale farsa.
> ...


Concordo sul pentimento postumo, non è mai vero pentimento ma pentimento di circostanza perché ti trovi davanti il tradito che soffre e ti senti in colpa
Se sei davvero pentito smetti e te ne stai pure zitto
Non ribatterei però sul discorso che la moglie di mir vada “controllata” perché potrebbe aver continuato a mentire, lui l’ha sgamata con uno sguardo, l’avrebbe sgamata di nuovo, non diventi attrice di colpo


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Diciamo che il gioco iniziale è senza dubbio voluto, poi credo che molti, arrivati ad un certo punto, punto a cui non volevano inizialmente arrivare, franino in situazioni ben più grandi di loro.
> Immagina il gioco della seduzione, credo che la maggior parte delle volte sia fine a se stesso, un semplice rafforzamento dell'ego, ma poi una parolina di troppo, un sospiro, uno sfioramento rischia di trasformare tutto in altro


Non so te, ma se io gioco a sedurre qualcuna generalmente me la voglio poi scopare. 
E ci resto male se poi non avviene. 
Dell'ego frega niente.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Concordo sul pentimento postumo, non è mai vero pentimento ma pentimento di circostanza perché ti trovi davanti il tradito che soffre e ti senti in colpa
> Se sei davvero pentito smetti e te ne stai pure zitto
> Non ribatterei però sul discorso che la moglie di mir vada “controllata” perché potrebbe aver continuato a mentire, lui l’ha sgamata con uno sguardo, l’avrebbe sgamata di nuovo, non diventi attrice di colpo


Ma potrebbe anche essere veramente tutto lì, anche se io ho il sospetto che la cosa dati dall'anno prima. 
Il problema è che Mir è nella fase della negazione con ricerca di rassicurazione. 
Che devo dirgli che possa rassicurarlo? 
Poverino, mi dispiace?
Ma anche no.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non so te, ma se io gioco a sedurre qualcuna generalmente me la voglio poi scopare.
> E ci resto male se poi non avviene.
> Dell'ego frega niente.


il gioco di sedurre qualcuna per scopare credo che sia il modo migliore per non scopare ...a meno che non sei un seduttore "professionista", dare l'impressone di poterci rimanere male se non si scopa credo sia ulteriore garanzia d'insuccesso.

Il mio riferimento era più ai piacioni e alle profumiere, che pur in coppia non posso fare a meno di esercitare "l'arte" per gonfiarsi l'ego


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> il gioco di sedurre qualcuna per scopare credo che sia il modo migliore per non scopare ...a meno che non sei un seduttore "professionista", dare l'impressone di poterci rimanere male se non si scopa credo sia ulteriore garanzia d'insuccesso.
> 
> Il mio riferimento era più ai piacioni e alle profumiere, che pur in coppia non posso fare a meno di esercitare "l'arte" per gonfiarsi l'ego


Sì, ho presente i tipi.
Il fatto è che io non mostro interesse per l'ego,  ma per la persona.
Se esco o frequento una, non lo faccio per la mia autostima.
Quel genere di persone a cui fai riferimento infatti  mi infastidiscono. È una categoria di cui ignoravo l'esistenza, quando ero giovane.
Diciamo che all'epoca si concludeva, con i tempi necessari,  eravamo tutti (ragazzi e ragazze) interessati al concreto,  mica all'autostima.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ho presente i tipi.
> Il fatto è che io non mostro interesse per l'ego,  ma per la persona.
> Se esco o frequento una, non lo faccio per la mia autostima.
> Quel genere di persone a cui fai riferimento infatti  mi infastidiscono. È una categoria di cui ignoravo l'esistenza, quando ero giovane.
> Diciamo che all'epoca si concludeva, con i tempi necessari,  eravamo tutti (ragazzi e ragazze) interessati al concreto,  mica all'autostima.


No, anzi nì ... al di là della persona, dell'epoca, dell'ego altrui non puoi dire che riuscire a sedurre una persona non sia una grande botta di autostima.
Il problema è semmai se la seduzione è finalizzata a questo ringonfiamento ( dell'ego)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Diciamo che il gioco iniziale è senza dubbio voluto, poi credo che molti, arrivati ad un certo punto, punto a cui non volevano inizialmente arrivare, franino in situazioni ben più grandi di loro.
> Immagina il gioco della seduzione, credo che la maggior parte delle volte sia fine a se stesso, un semplice rafforzamento dell'ego, ma poi una parolina di troppo, un sospiro, uno sfioramento rischia di trasformare tutto in altro


Giochi a sedurre senza volere un seguito?
Chiedo eh. Perché io se inizio quel gioco si già cosa voglio. Giocare per giocare non lo capisco


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che mentiamo.
> Se no non saremmo traditori.
> E chi crede che il genitore dei tuoi figli, dopo aver scopato con un altro, torna a casa a fare il coniuge onesto, sia davvero sincero e‘ solo uno stolto e come tale merita ancora più corna di quelle subite fino ad ora.
> Chi non vede nemmeno di fronte all’evidenza di uno sgamo, non vuole vedere per non ammettere a se stesso che tutto quanto aveva creduto fino a quel giorno lì era solo una totale farsa.
> ...


Guarda che non mi stai dicendo nulla di così nuovo...... penso che la stragrande maggioranza di chi subisce un tradimento faccia queste riflessioni.... Però se ci fermasse a ciò ad ogni tradimento dovrebbe automaticamente seguire un divorzio..... Invece c'è chi come me che prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto, a differenza del coniuge che lo avrebbe fatto per una scopata,  vuole valutare se ci sono margini, attraverso un percorso tortuoso e anche doloroso che porta a mangiare una bella dose di me....a per riprendere il rapporto e riuscire a perdonare....e qui secondo il mio punto di vista entrano in gioco situazioni che sono specifiche per ogni relazione e soggettive  perché ognuno ha canoni di sopportazione e di tolleranza diversi.....nel mio caso, partendo dal presupposto di un singolo tradimento ( questo al momento so dopo 3 anni di indagini)  in 30 anni di rapporto tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, pur con mille fatiche sto cercando di continuare la vita di coppia..... Se poi è tutto falso e sono stato tradito anche più volte in passato non lo so......se lo sapessi farei certamente altre valutazioni....quali?....non lo so....dovrei trovarmi nella situazione.....
Qualcuno dice che visto che è successo una volta sicuramente lo ha già fatto e lo rifarà ....? Può essere ma come faccio ad imputare cose che non so o che forse farà un domani?


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io da infedele la penso così.
> Quando leggo frasi tipo “è capitato, non volevo, mi ci sono ritrovata“ penso: tutte cacate.


Sono cagate.... hai comunque fatto una scelta....


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giochi a sedurre senza volere un seguito?
> Chiedo eh. Perché io se inizio quel gioco si già cosa voglio. Giocare per giocare non lo capisco


C'è chi lo fa...di piacioni e profumiere ne è pieno il mondo.
Ma probabilmente basta anche essere in una coppia in cui ci si è persi, anzi sicuramente è più rischioso perchè non lo fai con piena coscienza e probabilmente hai dei vuoti da riempire talmente grandi che rischi l'annebbiamento. I professionisti sanno dove fermarsi.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Guarda che non mi stai dicendo nulla di così nuovo...... penso che la stragrande maggioranza di chi subisce un tradimento faccia queste riflessioni.... Però se ci fermasse a ciò ad ogni tradimento dovrebbe automaticamente seguire un divorzio..... Invece c'è chi come me che prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto, a differenza del coniuge che lo avrebbe fatto per una scopata,  vuole valutare se ci sono margini, attraverso un percorso tortuoso e anche doloroso che porta a mangiare una bella dose di me....a per riprendere il rapporto e riuscire a perdonare....e qui secondo il mio punto di vista entrano in gioco situazioni che sono specifiche per ogni relazione e soggettive  perché ognuno ha canoni di sopportazione e di tolleranza diversi.....nel mio caso, partendo dal presupposto di un singolo tradimento ( questo al momento so dopo 3 anni di indagini)  in 30 anni di rapporto tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, pur con mille fatiche sto cercando di continuare la vita di coppia..... Se poi è tutto falso e sono stato tradito anche più volte in passato non lo so......se lo sapessi farei certamente altre valutazioni....quali?....non lo so....dovrei trovarmi nella situazione.....
> Qualcuno dice che visto che è successo una volta sicuramente lo ha già fatto e lo rifarà ....? Può essere ma come faccio ad imputare cose che non so o che forse farà un domani?


In realtà non è la conoscenza dei fatti che manca,  ma di tua moglie. 
Sono domande che se la conoscessi bene avrebbero già una risposta.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> C'è chi lo fa...di piacioni e profumiere ne è pieno il mondo.
> Ma probabilmente basta anche essere in una coppia in cui ci si è persi, anzi sicuramente è più rischioso perchè non lo fai con piena coscienza e probabilmente hai dei vuoti da riempire talmente grandi che rischi l'annebbiamento. I professionisti sanno dove fermarsi.


Si sì c’è chi lo fa insopportabili. Pensavo fosse un discorso tuo, scusa


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si sì c’è chi lo fa insopportabili. Pensavo fosse un discorso tuo, scusa


No, era semplicemente in risposta a chi sostiene che si arriva sempre in fondo al tradimento consapevoli di tutto il percorso e avendo pianificato ...per me molti partono con l'idea del gioco, del bisogno di tirarsi un "po' su", ma poi ci cascano in pieno.
Non sto dicendo che siano trombate inconsapevoli, sia chiaro, dico solo che non erano previste.
Cambia qualcosa rispetto al tradimento? ...sinceramente non credo o almeno cambia poco.
Cambia però in quello che il traditore dice al tradito, o può dire al tradito, non nel senso di omertà ma nel senso che non è che ci sia molto altro da aggiungere


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> No, era semplicemente in risposta a chi sostiene che si arriva sempre in fondo al tradimento consapevoli di tutto il percorso e avendo pianificato ...per me molti partono con l'idea del gioco, del bisogno di tirarsi un "po' su", ma poi ci cascano in pieno.
> Non sto dicendo che siano trombate inconsapevoli, sia chiaro, dico solo che non erano previste.
> Cambia qualcosa rispetto al tradimento? ...sinceramente non credo o almeno cambia poco.
> Cambia però in quello che il traditore dice al tradito, o può dire al tradito, non nel senso di omertà ma nel senso che non è che ci sia molto altro da aggiungere


Forse è peggio che il tradimento  uno che gioca tanto per giocare. Anche  perché oltre a me  prende per il culo un’altra persona


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà non è la conoscenza dei fatti che manca,  ma di tua moglie.
> Sono domande che se la conoscessi bene avrebbero già una risposta.


Ho imparato a non dare  nulla per scontato ed a mettere  in dubbio tutto e tutti....


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse è peggio che il tradimento  uno che gioca tanto per giocare. Anche  perché oltre a me  prende per il culo un’altra persona


in che senso? non ho capito...


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

A me della moglie di mir frega meno di zero, anzi a pensarci bene per come la descritta, potrebbe anche essere una mia ex. Io esprimevo il mio pensiero riguardo allo sgamo, alla menzogna, alla gestione del corno E della sopravvivenza.


omicron ha detto:


> Concordo sul pentimento postumo, non è mai vero pentimento ma pentimento di circostanza perché ti trovi davanti il tradito che soffre e ti senti in colpa
> Se sei davvero pentito smetti e te ne stai pure zitto
> Non ribatterei però sul discorso che la moglie di mir vada “controllata” perché potrebbe aver continuato a mentire, lui l’ha sgamata con uno sguardo, l’avrebbe sgamata di nuovo, non diventi attrice di colpo
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Diciamo che il gioco iniziale è senza dubbio voluto, poi credo che molti, arrivati ad un certo punto, punto a cui non volevano inizialmente arrivare, franino in situazioni ben più grandi di loro.
> Immagina il gioco della seduzione, credo che la maggior parte delle volte sia fine a se stesso, un semplice rafforzamento dell'ego, ma poi una parolina di troppo, un sospiro, uno sfioramento rischia di trasformare tutto in altro


Tutte cacate.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Guarda che non mi stai dicendo nulla di così nuovo...... penso che la stragrande maggioranza di chi subisce un tradimento faccia queste riflessioni.... Però se ci fermasse a ciò ad ogni tradimento dovrebbe automaticamente seguire un divorzio..... Invece c'è chi come me che prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto, a differenza del coniuge che lo avrebbe fatto per una scopata,  vuole valutare se ci sono margini, attraverso un percorso tortuoso e anche doloroso che porta a mangiare una bella dose di me....a per riprendere il rapporto e riuscire a perdonare....e qui secondo il mio punto di vista entrano in gioco situazioni che sono specifiche per ogni relazione e soggettive  perché ognuno ha canoni di sopportazione e di tolleranza diversi.....nel mio caso, partendo dal presupposto di un singolo tradimento ( questo al momento so dopo 3 anni di indagini)  in 30 anni di rapporto tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, pur con mille fatiche sto cercando di continuare la vita di coppia..... Se poi è tutto falso e sono stato tradito anche più volte in passato non lo so......se lo sapessi farei certamente altre valutazioni....quali?....non lo so....dovrei trovarmi nella situazione.....
> Qualcuno dice che visto che è successo una volta sicuramente lo ha già fatto e lo rifarà ....? Può essere ma come faccio ad imputare cose che non so o che forse farà un domani?


Diciamo che ti come diceva Indro, il grande saggio, ti turi il naso e voti a sinistra, pur di andare avanti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> in che senso? non ho capito...


Che non piacendomi I piacioni non mi
Piacerebbe neanche sapere che il mio compagno fa il piccione illudendo  altre persone


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sono cagate.... hai comunque fatto una scelta....


Certo, sono cacate queste frasi, sono solo alibi per non ammettere che ciò che hai fatto lo hai desiderato e quindi organizzato.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutte cacate.


 ... ok


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi cosa c'entra col thread?


Muoiono le persone, ma muoiono anche parti di noi.
Giorgia racconta della sua elaborazione del lutto di Alex e che è passata attraverso il senso di colpa.
L'abbiamo provato tutti in adolescenza, quando muore il nostro noi bambino, ma poi lo proveremo  in vecchiaia, lo abbiamo visto osservando i genitori, quando muore il nostro noi adulto, sano, sicuro di sé e deve nascere un nuovo noi debole, in grado di accettare di avere bisogno degli altri.
Il tradimento viene descritto dai traditi come una coltellata alla schiena. Ogni tradito sa che è stata uccisa una parte di sé. Non era una parte brutta, anzi, ed è difficile da accettare, produce una rabbia immediata, come se avessero ucciso la parte migliore di noi e l’ha fatto la persona di cui più ci siamo fidati di più, dopo i genitori a cui ci affidavamo totalmente inermi da bambini. Il coniuge è la persona di cui ci siamo più fidati al punto di scegliere di unire i nostri dna per creare una nuova vita. E quella persona ci ha tradito, compiendo lo stesso atto che fingiamo di definire “solo sesso“ per dire che è “solo piacere” ma sappiamo tutti che ha la potenzialità di creare la vita. (È a questo che si ribella Edo, la mancanza della sua intenzionalità) Una vita che sarebbe metà di ciò che abbiamo già creato.
Altroché se c’è un lutto da elaborare!
Anche chi tradisce dovrebbe ben approfondire ciò che ha fatto è che significato ha avuto per lui traditore (o traditrice) violare quel patto.
Ma chi tradisce la mette su un piano leggero di semplice godimento. Ma non è così semplice.
Però il tradito deve elaborare di essere stato accoltellato, il traditore di aver accoltellato. È più difficile.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ... ok


Allora Patroclo supponiamo che sei mia moglie e che per una determinata serie di motivi, scopri la mia infedeltà. Oggi non c’è nulla da scoprire ma fino al 2017 c’era molto. 
Nel senso che nel 2018 le ho detto che sono infedele e non intendo separarmi e lei mi ha risposto anch’io.
Quindi stasera torno a casa, tu mi racconti di avere scoperto che ho una storia ed io, per mi ridurre al minimo i danni collaterali ti dico che ci sono cascato, che è stato un momento di debolezza, che ha fatto tutto lei, che bla bla bla.
Tu, dopo un periodo di stravolgimento reciproco, decidi di darmi fiducia perché in fondo credi alle mie parole ed un momento di debolezza nella vita puo accadere, in fondo “può capitare a tutti di trovarsi a letto con una moglie altrui, no?”.

Peccato io sia un seriale, nel senso che chi ha avuto da due amanti in su, cioè una serie di due sia considerato appunto un seriale.
Ha scoperto questa e non le 437 precedenti (numero a caso perché per quello che ricordo potrebbero anche essere di meno o di più).

Per questo io Non posso credere che il Gioco non sia voluto. Io gioco piace e lo si è volutamente alimentato, perché non stavi lì con una pistola puntata. Lo hai fatto perché ti piaceva e ti piaceva perché lo hai fatto. Non c’è niente di più grande di te nel corno.
tu sai cosa è sbagliato già dal momento in cui pensi di farlo.
nessuno ti obbliga.
hai sempre due scelte in alternativa al corno, quantomeno io ho sempre avuto queste che alternative:
non tradire e far finta di nulla
tradire e confessarlo dopo
prima non sarebbe corno

chiunque viene arrestato sminuisce sempre la gravità del suo reato pur di ridurre al minimo la libertà negata ed i costi da sostenere.
ed uguale nel corno, se hai fatto dieci confesserai uno, ma anche nell’uno spalmerai la responsabilità della tua scelta anche su altri elementi, alcuni li chiamano stress, alcuni allontanamento, alcuni crisi di coppia e bla bla bla.
la responsabilità nel corno non sta mai in mezzo, sta solo in chi tradisce, perché sceglie come dicevo sopra di tradire.
non è colpa quindi della moglie che non gliela da o del collega che le fa le avance. 
tu hai scelto questa strada pur avendone altre, quindi lo hai deciso tu.

e attenzione tutto ciò non lo dico da tradito ma da traditore.
quindi ho ben compreso il significato di ciò che faccio da sempre con tanta leggerezza.
probabilmente non avendo sofferto per questa mia attività la considero fattibile ancora serenamente.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che ti come diceva Indro, il grande saggio, ti turi il naso e voti a sinistra, pur di andare avanti.


Facciamo che la finiamo qui perché stai diventando offensivo con le tue uscite....


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Facciamo che la finiamo qui perché stai diventando offensivo con le tue uscite....


Come vuoi tu, a me cambia meno di zero.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse è peggio che il tradimento  uno che gioca tanto per giocare. Anche  perché oltre a me  prende per il culo un’altra persona


Non so se è peggio, però comunque prendere per il culo qualcuno che prova dei sentimenti è sempre esecrabile.


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come vuoi tu, a me cambia meno di zero.


Vedi che abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro....


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ho imparato a non dare  nulla per scontato ed a mettere  in dubbio tutto e tutti....


OK,  ci sta. 
È la fase distruttiva, a cui seguirà quella costruttiva. 
Per stare dentro una relazione,  posto che ce ne siano le ragioni, occorre domolire l'immagine errata precedente e procedere per attuare una nuova più corrispondente alla realtà.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Vedi che abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro....


Non ti piace Indro Montanelli?


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Facciamo che la finiamo qui perché stai diventando offensivo con le tue uscite....


Ti infastidisce accostare il tradimento secondo Pinko al tradimento di tua moglie? 
Pensi siano cose estremamente diverse?


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ti piace Indro Montanelli?


 Ci sta per chiudere in bellezza.....


----------



## Mir (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti infastidisce accostare il tradimento secondo Pinko al tradimento di tua moglie?
> Pensi siano cose estremamente diverse?


Mi ha dato fastidio un passaggio di in suo intervento... tutto qui.


----------



## Vera (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nel 2014 non avrei mai dato retta a un'altra donna, per esempio.
> Nel 2019 sì, mi sembra.
> Qualcosa è quindi cambiato negli anni.
> O no?
> ...


La pensiamo diversamente. Io sono per il sapere, sempre, e questo vale per qualsiasi circostanza, non solo tradimenti.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora Patroclo supponiamo che sei mia moglie e che per una determinata serie di motivi, scopri la mia infedeltà. Oggi non c’è nulla da scoprire ma fino al 2017 c’era molto.
> Nel senso che nel 2018 le ho detto che sono infedele e non intendo separarmi e lei mi ha risposto anch’io.
> Quindi stasera torno a casa, tu mi racconti di avere scoperto che ho una storia ed io, per mi ridurre al minimo i danni collaterali ti dico che ci sono cascato, che è stato un momento di debolezza, che ha fatto tutto lei, che bla bla bla.
> Tu, dopo un periodo di stravolgimento reciproco, decidi di darmi fiducia perché in fondo credi alle mie parole ed un momento di debolezza nella vita puo accadere, in fondo “può capitare a tutti di trovarsi a letto con una moglie altrui, no?”.
> ...


partiamo dal presupposto che io mi riferivo ad un episodio singolo e unico e non ad una storia ...e già qui per me cadono metà delle tue cirscostanze.
Non pensavo sicuramente ad un seriale.

Il mio discorso era più riferito a quello che un traditore deve comunicare, trovo sinceramente che in alcuni casi, almeno una delle due parti coinvolte (intendo gli scopanti) non debba essere necessariamente consapevole che stia andando a scopare, vuoi per ingenuità, oppure vada ad un appuntamento solo per parlare, perché quella persona ti capisce più del coniuge, ma poi l'appuntamento si tramuti in qualcos'altro.
Non voglio dire che uno non immagini che possa accadere, dico solo che la pianificazione magari era altra. 
In quasi del genere, che non penso siano rari, che cosa hai da raccontare al coniuge tradito che ti ha beccato subito?

Non sto sminuendo il tradimento, dico solo che oltre a quello e magari alle motivazioni che ti hanno portato in quella situazione con un'altra persona non c'è nulla da dire


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> partiamo dal presupposto che io mi riferivo ad un episodio singolo e unico e non ad una storia ...e già qui per me cadono metà delle tue cirscostanze.
> Non pensavo sicuramente ad un seriale.
> 
> Il mio discorso era più riferito a quello che un traditore deve comunicare, trovo sinceramente che in alcuni casi, almeno una delle due parti coinvolte (intendo gli scopanti) non debba essere necessariamente consapevole che stia andando a scopare, vuoi per ingenuità, oppure vada ad un appuntamento solo per parlare, perché quella persona ti capisce più del coniuge, ma poi l'appuntamento si tramuti in qualcos'altro.
> ...


Ho capito ma quando sei lì che stai calando le braghe e tirando fuori il pistolino sei comunque marito e cosciente di quello che stai facendo.
Anche se non eri andato lì con l’idea di doverlo usare. 
Anch’io una sera sono uscito con una per parlare di lavoro, se poi quando l’ho riportata a casa mentre guidavo mi ha messo una mano sul pacco ed io l’ho lasciata fare…potevo anche dirle “fermati, sono sposato e non sono interessato ad andare oltre”.


----------



## patroclo (10 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho capito ma quando sei lì che stai calando le braghe e tirando fuori il pistolino sei comunque marito e cosciente di quello che stai facendo.
> Anche se non eri andato lì con l’idea di doverlo usare.
> Anch’io una sera sono uscito con una per parlare di lavoro, se poi quando l’ho riportata a casa mentre guidavo mi ha messo una mano sul pacco ed io l’ho lasciata fare…potevo anche dirle “fermati, sono sposato e non sono interessato ad andare oltre”.


Appunto, non sto deresponsabilizzando l'atto, sto solo dicendo che non era pianificato...tutto qua


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> La pensiamo diversamente. Io sono per il sapere, sempre, e questo vale per qualsiasi circostanza, non solo tradimenti.


Affatto. 
Anche io sono per il sapere. 
Solo che penso che non sia affatto in grado di produrre maggior benessere. In qualsiasi circostanza. 
Se mi guardo attorno vedo gente che si lascia, trasportare dalla corrente.
E sta decisamente meglio poiché non è consapevole di ciò che accade. 
Che devo dire? 
Meglio così, no? 
Conosco pluritraditi che stanno da dio con le loro mogli, ignari di tutto. 
Ovviamente. . 

.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Appunto, non sto deresponsabilizzando l'atto, sto solo dicendo che non era pianificato...tutto qua


Dopo un anno di messaggi? 
Son grandicelli, eh.


----------



## Vera (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Conosco pluritraditi che stanno da dio con le loro mogli, ignari di tutto.
> Ovviamente. ..


Se riescono a starci quelli che sanno, figurati quelli ignari.


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se riescono a starci quelli che sanno, figurati quelli ignari.


hai detto giusto li ignari ,come nel mio caso , non sanno niente quindi tutto procede secondo i schemi


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se riescono a starci quelli che sanno, figurati quelli ignari.


Ovvio.
La differenza è che quelli ignari non ridefiniscono equilibri, priorità e quant'altro risulta necessario per stare comunque dopo un tradimento (subito e commesso).
Di fatto, chi resta non vive più la coppia di prima, ma qualcosa di diverso.
Mediamente, sia per chi tradisce che per chi è tradito, è la famiglia a dominare successivamente rispetto alla coppia.
Sì prende atto che l'amore o la passione coniugali possono finire. La famiglia resta.. Poi ognuno declina la cosa secondo la sua percezione di famiglia e sulla base delle personali valutazioni.
Se invece non ci sono figli di mezzo dopo un tradimento importante non vedo troppe ragioni per restare. Ricostruire una coppia quando uno dei due si è innamorato di un altro è privo di senso.
Di non vero,  c'è solo il fatto che non cambi nulla dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Guarda che non mi stai dicendo nulla di così nuovo...... penso che la stragrande maggioranza di chi subisce un tradimento faccia queste riflessioni.... Però se ci fermasse a ciò ad ogni tradimento dovrebbe automaticamente seguire un divorzio..... Invece c'è chi come me che prima di buttare nel cesso un rapporto, a differenza del coniuge che lo avrebbe fatto per una scopata,  vuole valutare se ci sono margini, attraverso un percorso tortuoso e anche doloroso che porta a mangiare una bella dose di me....a per riprendere il rapporto e riuscire a perdonare....e qui secondo il mio punto di vista entrano in gioco situazioni che sono specifiche per ogni relazione e soggettive  perché ognuno ha canoni di sopportazione e di tolleranza diversi.....nel mio caso, partendo dal presupposto di un singolo tradimento ( questo al momento so dopo 3 anni di indagini)  in 30 anni di rapporto tra fidanzamento e matrimonio, pur con mille fatiche sto cercando di continuare la vita di coppia..... Se poi è tutto falso e sono stato tradito anche più volte in passato non lo so......se lo sapessi farei certamente altre valutazioni....quali?....non lo so....dovrei trovarmi nella situazione.....
> Qualcuno dice che visto che è successo una volta sicuramente lo ha già fatto e lo rifarà ....? Può essere ma come faccio ad imputare cose che non so o che forse farà un domani?


Ma guarda..secondo me non devi  giustificare il tuo sentire proprio a nessuno. 
Il mio tarlo era che avesse scelto di restare per la famiglia e non per me. E io davo pure per scontato fosse un’opzione e invece non ne aveva mai avuto manco per le balle di andarsene. 
La scelta l’avevo fatta unicamente io. Pensa che potere avevo tra le mani… 
Poi e’ scattato qualcosa ed è come se si fosse innamorato di me, e quando qualcuno si innamora lo senti…probabilmente piu’ di prima. Ne ero capace, prima di sposarmi, di far innamorare parecchio qualcuno… poi mi sono persa nella parte piu’ banale di me. 
Che dire. Non passo certo il tempo a controllarlo. L’ho fatto per un bel po’.. 
ora penso  presuntuosamente che abbia molto culo a star con me..e se proprio dovesse cercare altrove, pazienza, non resterò’ certo da sola (posto che me ne importi qualcosa).. Se hai un po’ di luce dentro se ne accorgono anche altri.. 
È proprio l’approccio che e’ diverso. Non il non voler guardare per non soffrire.  Il “che me frega di guardare..il fortunello sei tu.. se per caso non lo capisci non e’ un problema mio”. 
L’ho sintetizzata ma credo si capisca.


----------



## danny (10 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> .
> Il mio tarlo era che avesse scelto di restare per la famiglia e non per me. E io davo pure per scontato fosse un’opzione e invece non ne aveva mai avuto manco per le balle di andarsene.


Perché avrebbe dovuto andarsene?
In estrema sintesi, se tradisco per 'voglia di gnocca' non baratto la ragazzetta con la donna che ho a casa.
Aggiungo solo un po' di divertimento leggero a una vita che considero comunque importante.
Non mi sembra che tuo marito si fosse mai innamorato di qualcuna, da quel che raccontavi all'epoca.
Poi, convengo anch'io che sia fortunato. Potevi sbatterlo fuori di casa come ha fatto Brunetta e avrebbe perso tutto, mentre invece ha ancora adesso al suo fianco una bella donna comunque di alto livello, che lo ha perdonato, lo stima e che è ancora innamorata di lui e che non ha mai avuto il desiderio di tradirlo pur avendo avuto occasioni, sicuramente. Al suo posto mi sentirei miracolato, altro che fortunello. Ha avuto sì una gran botta di culo.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

Se posso permettermi di darti un consiglio, pensa a te e a come potresti essere felice per te strsso a prescindere. Non dare tutto questo potere a questo evento che pare bello che risolto


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe dovuto andarsene?
> In estrema sintesi, se tradisco per 'voglia di gnocca' non baratto la ragazzetta con la donna che ho a casa.
> Aggiungo solo un po' di divertimento leggero a una vita che considero comunque importante.
> Non mi sembra che tuo marito si fosse mai innamorato di qualcuna, da quel che raccontavi all'epoca.
> Poi, convengo anch'io che sia fortunato. Potevi sbatterlo fuori di casa come ha fatto Brunetta e avrebbe perso tutto, mentre invece ha ancora adesso al suo fianco una bella donna comunque di alto livello, che lo ha perdonato, lo stima e che è ancora innamorata di lui e che non ha mai avuto il desiderio di tradirlo pur avendo avuto occasioni, sicuramente. Al suo posto mi sentirei *miracolato*, altro che fortunello.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe dovuto andarsene?
> In estrema sintesi, se tradisco per 'voglia di gnocca' non baratto la ragazzetta con la donna che ho a casa.
> Aggiungo solo un po' di divertimento leggero a una vita che considero comunque importante.
> Non mi sembra che tuo marito si fosse mai innamorato di qualcuna, da quel che raccontavi all'epoca.
> Poi, convengo anch'io che sia fortunato. Potevi sbatterlo fuori di casa come ha fatto Brunetta e avrebbe perso tutto, mentre invece ha ancora adesso al suo fianco una bella donna comunque di alto livello, che lo ha perdonato, lo stima e che è ancora innamorata di lui e che non ha mai avuto il desiderio di tradirlo pur avendo avuto occasioni, sicuramente. Al suo posto mi sentirei miracolato, altro che fortunello. Ha avuto sì una gran botta di culo.


Grazie per i complimenti. 
Si era preso invece  proprio una bella scuffia.. ma vedi.. il punto come dicevo, non e’ lui.. sono io..
Bella l’intimita’ di coppia e la stabilita’ familiare, ma mai piu’ faro’ dipendere il mio star bene dalla “presenza”o meno di una persona e questo, ti assicuro, e’ stata una bella presa di coscienza. 
La “sete di famiglia” sai Danny, ha influenzato le scelte tue e mie.. ma il troppo puo’ diventare patologico ..


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie per i complimenti.
> Si era preso invece  proprio una bella scuffia.. ma vedi.. il punto come dicevo, non e’ lui.. sono io..
> Bella l’intimita’ di coppia e la stabilita’ familiare, ma mai piu’ faro’ dipendere il mio star bene dalla “presenza”o meno di una persona e questo, ti assicuro, e’ stata una bella presa di coscienza.
> La “sete di famiglia” sai Danny, ha influenzato le scelte tue e mie.. ma il troppo puo’ diventare patologico ..


E si smette di capire cosa ci fa bene davvero.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie per i complimenti.
> Si era preso invece  proprio una bella scuffia.. ma vedi.. il punto come dicevo, non e’ lui.. sono io..
> Bella l’intimita’ di coppia e la stabilita’ familiare, *ma mai piu’ faro’ dipendere il mio star bene dalla “presenza”o meno di una persona e questo, ti assicuro, e’ stata una bella presa di coscienza.*
> La “sete di famiglia” sai Danny, ha influenzato le scelte tue e mie.. ma il troppo puo’ diventare patologico ..


Assolutamente.
Il troppo è assolutamente patologico e rappresenta del resto le relazioni disfunzionali.
Una sana capacità di distacco, con la definizione del proprio ruolo indipendentemente dalla coppia, è necessaria.


----------



## Carola (11 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie per i complimenti.
> Si era preso invece  proprio una bella scuffia.. ma vedi.. il punto come dicevo, non e’ lui.. sono io..
> Bella l’intimita’ di coppia e la stabilita’ familiare, ma mai piu’ faro’ dipendere il mio star bene dalla “presenza”o meno di una persona e questo, ti assicuro, e’ stata una bella presa di coscienza.
> La “sete di famiglia” sai Danny, ha influenzato le scelte tue e mie.. ma il troppo puo’ diventare patologico ..


 Parole sante


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.
> Il troppo è assolutamente patologico e rappresenta del resto le relazioni disfunzionali.
> Una sana capacità di distacco, con la definizione del proprio ruolo indipendentemente dalla coppia, è necessaria.


Non lo definirei distacco, ma conservazione della propria identità.
L'amore non può che essere incontro di diversi e senza diversità crolla.
Però l’impulso alla fusione, per ritrovare quella primaria, è molto forte. Il rischio è di tendere a un assorbimento, una identificazione che, oltre che non sana, può fare giustamente paura e cercare evasioni continue. Cosa che va ben al di là della serialità del tradimento definito come esuberanza sessuale.


----------



## Divì (11 Marzo 2022)

No scusate, ma per forza bisogna passare per un tradimento per vivere appieno il processo di costruzione e conferma della propria identità all'interno di una relazione amorosa?


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> No scusate, ma per forza bisogna passare per un tradimento per vivere appieno il processo di costruzione e conferma della propria identità all'interno di una relazione amorosa?


no  ma se hai letto in quasi tutte le storie i tradimenti  poi scoperti fanno capire al traditore che vogliono restare nella coppia ufficiale  per riprovare  e di casi ce ne sono stati molti scritti qui .
Ciò avviene perchè , si tradisce ma non si vuole lasciare la strada vecchia per quella nuova , come dice il proverbio  , ma se la cosa porta ad un fine allora si divorzia.
No se ne parla mai prima di tradire  quindi quando ti capita sta mazzata tra capo e collo  si cerca di attendere tempi migliori  , se poi ci sono figli  si prende tempo  , ma questo avviene anche fuori nella vita reale .
Grande rientro un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> No scusate, ma per forza bisogna passare per un tradimento per vivere appieno il processo di costruzione e conferma della propria identità all'interno di una relazione amorosa?


Spero proprio di no.
Però bisogna trovare il positivo anche in mezzo alla tragedia.


----------



## Venice30 (11 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> No scusate, ma per forza bisogna passare per un tradimento per vivere appieno il processo di costruzione e conferma della propria identità all'interno di una relazione amorosa?


Alcuni intraprendono un percorso con uno specialista. Altri invece si chiudono in una stanza d'albergo. 
Ognuno adotta un proprio percorso personale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Alcuni intraprendono un percorso con uno specialista. Altri invece si chiudono in una stanza d'albergo.
> Ognuno adotta un proprio percorso personale.


Un tempo usava andare in India.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Alcuni intraprendono un percorso con uno specialista. Altri invece si chiudono in una stanza d'albergo.
> Ognuno adotta un proprio percorso personale.


avendoli provati entrambi preferisco di gran lunga la stanza d’albergo o la spa naturista.


----------



## bull63 (16 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire che non la torturo tutti i giorni con questo argomento per fortuna sua ma soprattutto mia....solo che periodicamente a scadenza anche di mesi un evento, una situazione, un racconto di amici mi riporta in mente quanto  vissuto.... Quasi sempre me la faccio passare da solo ma alcune volte ci rimurgino al punto che alla prima occasione tiro fuori l'argomento con lei.....domande specifiche non ne ho se non quella di capire cosa l'ha portata a combinare gli appuntamenti ( lei dice uno) con questa persona e cosa la attirasse al punto di andarci a letto....ma qui ci areniamo sempre allo stesso punto....


Fagli leggere gli interventi tuoi in questo forum, se è intelligente come dici capirà che si deve aprire e raccontarti le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta. Naturalmente cercherà di sminuire ma almeno potrai iniziare a capire qualcosa di lei. Se non si aprirà è veramente triste, potrei pensare che non gli ne frega niente di te


----------



## bull63 (17 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fiducia? Ma veramente ancora li stiamo?
> Ma fiducia di cosa? Che non ci stiano mentendo? Ma riguardo a cosa di preciso?  La verita’ non e’ mai assoluta.. ha mille facce… La realtà’ ne ha una sola … ma non la conosce nemmeno chi agisce a volte.
> Ciascuno di noi e’ altro rispetto al partner…
> Ciascuno ha lati  di se che non condivide o condivide parzialmente anche se non tradisce


Sei pirandelliana, ma forse sei nel vero. Per chi ama è difficilissimo accettare la relatività della relazione, serve essere sicuri di se stessi ed amarsi molto.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente faccio fatica a seguirti, ora, che stai cambiando un po' l'approccio iniziale.
> Se hai messo in atto tutte le modalità per capire che tua moglie è stata sincera e quindi sei assolutamente sicuro che è stato solo un evento che lei si è lasciata alle spalle, perché ti svegli dopo 3 anni in cui tutto è andato bene?
> A questo punto ti posso dire: può succedere di sbagliare,  lei lo ha fatto,  magari ne aveva bisogno, è tornata sui suoi passi e ha scelto te.
> È un lieto fine.


Caro Danny, ti chiedi perché si stia arrovellando dopo tre anni, ma in fondo conosci la risposta come la conosciamo tutti: perché questi eventi scavano e consumano le anime dei traditi e le ferite che lasciano sono purtroppo a vita. Poi, per carità, si continua a vivere, chi meglio chi peggio, ma conosciamo bene quel fardello da portare ed è molto molto difficile uscirne completamente. A proposito: complimenti a Jakaranda per il buon esito del suo percorso!


----------



## Divì (18 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Danny, ti chiedi perché si stia arrovellando dopo tre anni, ma in fondo conosci la risposta come la conosciamo tutti: perché questi eventi scavano e consumano le anime dei traditi e le ferite che lasciano sono purtroppo a vita. Poi, per carità, si continua a vivere, chi meglio chi peggio, ma conosciamo bene quel fardello da portare ed è molto molto difficile uscirne completamente. A proposito: complimenti a Jakaranda per il buon esito del suo percorso!


Ciao Diletta, bentornata!


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Danny, ti chiedi perché si stia arrovellando dopo tre anni, ma in fondo conosci la risposta come la conosciamo tutti: perché questi eventi scavano e consumano le anime dei traditi e le ferite che lasciano sono purtroppo a vita. Poi, per carità, si continua a vivere, chi meglio chi peggio, ma conosciamo bene quel fardello da portare ed è molto molto difficile uscirne completamente. A proposito: complimenti a Jakaranda per il buon esito del suo percorso!


Diletta! Ciao!


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2022)

Ciao a tutti e tutte!


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Come va?


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2022)

Appena posso ci apro una discussione così avrai la risposta Danny


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Appena posso ci apro una discussione così avrai la risposta Danny


Ottimo.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Danny, ti chiedi perché si stia arrovellando dopo tre anni, ma in fondo conosci la risposta come la conosciamo tutti: perché questi eventi scavano e consumano le anime dei traditi e le ferite che lasciano sono purtroppo a vita. Poi, per carità, si continua a vivere, chi meglio chi peggio, ma conosciamo bene quel fardello da portare ed è molto molto difficile uscirne completamente. A proposito: complimenti a Jakaranda per il buon esito del suo percorso!


Grazie Diletta. 
Mio marito ha contribuito molto e credo che sia questo, oltre al mio percorso ad aver fatto la differenza. 
Ieri per esempio ho saputo che un mio caro amico vorrebbe separarsi perche’ 3 anni fa ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie e non riesce a suoerarlo,  ma non vorrebbe lasciare casa e quotidianità coi figli.  Ed e’ combattuto, tantissimo.
Ma la moglie non e’ che si dimostri cosi pentita e lo abbia aiutato.  L’intimita’ non e’ tornata piu’. 
Queste situazioni sono decisamente piu’ complicate perché oltre al percorso interiore, di là hai un muro invalicabile in cui dovresti scegliere di troncare ma non ci riesci…


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta.
> Mio marito ha contribuito molto e credo che sia questo, oltre al mio percorso ad aver fatto la differenza.
> Ieri per esempio ho saputo che un mio caro amico vorrebbe separarsi perche’ 3 anni fa ha scoperto il tradimento della moglie e non riesce a suoerarlo,  ma non vorrebbe lasciare casa e quotidianità coi figli.  Ed e’ combattuto, tantissimo.
> Ma la moglie non e’ che si dimostri cosi pentita e lo abbia aiutato.  L’intimita’ non e’ tornata piu’.
> Queste situazioni sono decisamente piu’ complicate perché oltre al percorso interiore, di là hai un muro invalicabile in cui dovresti scegliere di troncare ma non ci riesci…


Dipende dalle priorità.
A volte casa e figli superano moglie e corna.
A volte anche i soldi fanno la differenza.
Conta anche la sensibilità individuale.
Come per tutte le cose, non esiste una regola valida per tutti.
Tieni conto di una cosa: più che il verbo "riuscire" è determinante  "volere".
Non esiste mai una soluzione che non sia voluta.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Marzo 2022)

Vorrebbe superarlo, ma non riesce  perche’ lei non ha contribuito a ripristinare lo stato di fiducia minimo necessario


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vorrebbe superarlo, ma non riesce  perche’ lei non ha contribuito a ripristinare lo stato di fiducia minimo necessario


La fiducia piena e consapevole in una persona abbatte le difese. Per questo, quando una persona viene tradita, spesso va a terra.
Dopo, difficilmente si vuole ancora restare scoperti come prima.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vorrebbe superarlo, ma non riesce  perche’ lei non ha contribuito a ripristinare lo stato di fiducia minimo necessario


Per me essere traditi dalla persona di cui più ci si fidava, frantuma la possibilità di fidarsi per sempre di chiunque. Ci sarà sempre una riserva.
Questo è imperdonabile


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me essere traditi dalla persona di cui più ci si fidava, frantuma la possibilità di fidarsi per sempre di chiunque. Ci sarà sempre una riserva.
> Questo è imperdonabile


Io ora mi fido. 
Ma non lo vedo come prima..è proprio come se avessi a che fare con un’altra persona .
Difficile spiegare.
Diverso lui e diversa io.
Non è  recuperare la fiducia di prima.. ma costruirne una nuova.
Ci sono un prima e un dopo.
Secondo me non ricostruisci se non distruggi


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io ora mi fido.
> Ma non lo vedo come prima..è proprio come se avessi a che fare con un’altra persona .
> Difficile spiegare.
> Diverso lui e diversa io.
> ...


Io non mi fido più di nessuno.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me essere traditi dalla persona di cui più ci si fidava, frantuma la possibilità di fidarsi per sempre di chiunque. Ci sarà sempre una riserva.
> Questo è imperdonabile


Concordo. Ma alle volte penso che sia giusto così. Una sorta di maturazione.  Dovrebbe succedere il contatto di ciò che avviene normalmente. La fiducia non va data di default ma conquistata negli anni...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi fido più di nessuno.


Sai, fino a solo un anno fa la pensavo come te. 
Non so dirti cosa mi sia successo ma ora preferisco vivere quello che vedo..ora e adesso… e se mi piace mi piace..oppure no.
Io non mi fido piu’ del mio sentire , ma questo non mi dispiace . ..scoprirmi cosi priva di certezze riguardo al mio sentire  mi apre a molte opportunita’ in piu’ di stupirmi o non stupirmi affatto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma alle volte penso che sia giusto così. Una sorta di maturazione.  Dovrebbe succedere il contatto di ciò che avviene normalmente. La fiducia non va data di default ma conquistata negli anni...


Normalmente no.
Ognuno sa qual era il proprio patto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, fino a solo un anno fa la pensavo come te.
> Non so dirti cosa mi sia successo ma ora preferisco vivere quello che vedo..ora e adesso… e se mi piace mi piace..oppure no.
> Io non mi fido piu’ del mio sentire , ma questo non mi dispiace . ..scoprirmi cosi priva di certezze riguardo al mio sentore minapre a molte opportunita’ in piu’ di stupirmi o non stupirli affatto


Io vivo benissimo.
Ma ho una “clausola di riserva“.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, fino a solo un anno fa la pensavo come te.
> Non so dirti cosa mi sia successo ma ora preferisco vivere quello che vedo..ora e adesso… e se mi piace mi piace..oppure no.
> Io non mi fido piu’ del mio sentire , ma questo non mi dispiace . ..scoprirmi cosi priva di certezze riguardo al mio sentire  mi apre a molte opportunita’ in piu’ di stupirmi o non stupirmi affatto


L'importante è stare bene. 
Il come non è determinante.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente no.
> Ognuno sa qual era il proprio patto.


(Non contatto ma contrario. Scusa)


----------



## mistral (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi fido più di nessuno.


Io non ho mai perso la fiducia in generale.
Mi fidavo e mi fido  ,continuo anche a  pensare  che il tradimento sia in primis una questione di coscienza personale e ognuno se la veda per conto suo  ,io non mi faccio carico delle porcate degli altri ma solo delle mie
Non ho mai limitato la sua vita prima e tanto meno dopo,così come non limito la mia e non me la faccio limitare ,anche se lui ci ha sempre provato data la sua gelosia che dopo il tradimento è peggiorata  anche perché  immischiata con la sua grande paura di vedersi restituire la pariglia ed insicurezza .
Tanto se si ripetesse la situazione ,sarebbe lui a rimetterci .
Ormai sono scafata e il tradimento non è più una mia paura,se mai lo fosse stato ,ormai la verginità è persa.
Ho  i mezzi per continuare a vivere come vivo ora,quindi al di fuori della coppia non mi cambierebbe nulla.
Ai tempi il grosso della pena è stato il decidere cosa fare per limitare i danni soprattutto ai figli.
Buttare il bambino con l’acqua sporca o tentare di lavarlo.
La bilancia è stata fatta pendere molto anche dal fatto di avere tre figli poco più che bambini ai quali volevo evitare una separazione e magari di mettere in cattiva luce il loro padre .
Notti insonni per  capire se sarei riuscita a sopportare ,a far in modo che andasse tutto bene e riuscire a vivere e fare  vivere serenamente e non solo di facciata .
Non volevo ridurmi ,come spesso accade ,a salvare a tutti i costi “per i figli” e poi creare un ambiente invivibile per tutti.
Di sicuro mio marito ci ha messo e ci mette tutt’ora tantissimo del suo per riparare .
Quindi tutto il tormento della prima volta ,non si ripresenterebbe assolutamente nel caso di una replica .
Non avrei più nessuna domanda da farmi e nessuna valutazione sul da farsi ,niente da soppesare ,saprei immediatamente come agire e questa cosa mi rende terribilmente leggera ,il sapere di potere totalmente decidere solo ed esclusivamente per me .Ora i figli sono sulla soglia dell’indipendenza quindi il nucleo”famiglia” in un tempo non troppo lontano si trasformerà comunque fisiologicamente.
Non esisterebbe  più l’attenuante del  non sapere  la portata di cio che può succedere a tradire .
Mi sento serena da quel punto di vista .


----------



## mistral (21 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, fino a solo un anno fa la pensavo come te.
> Non so dirti cosa mi sia successo ma ora preferisco vivere quello che vedo..ora e adesso… e se mi piace mi piace..oppure no.
> Io non mi fido piu’ del mio sentire , ma questo non mi dispiace . ..scoprirmi cosi priva di certezze riguardo al mio sentire  mi apre a molte opportunita’ in piu’ di stupirmi o non stupirmi affatto


Per chi decide di riprovarci per svariati motivi  ,questa sensazione che ad un certo punto succeda qualcosa di indefinito che cambia la prospettiva è molto comune .
Ho passato tempo con la rabbia e la vendetta in corpo ,si fa fatica a entrare nell’ottica che chi ti tradisce non lo faccia contro di te ,dopo che come effetto collaterale ,una pugnalata ti è entrata o meglio,ti è stata sferrata  dritta in mezzo alle scapole .
Poi inizi a pensare che in fondo chi hai di fronte ha fatto la cosa più vecchia e facile al mondo ,scopare  con qualcuno ,tradire in un mondo dove ormai i genitali vengono lanciati con freesbee ,ed è più difficile evitarli che prenderli.
E lo vedi vacillare con la paura che questa cosa così facilmente replicabile possa ritorcersi contro ,e non è così astruso  pensarlo  .
Chi tradisce non gradisce più degli altri ricevere lo stesso trattamento,anzi vive con il sospetto   .
Mi ha creato un dolore fisico e psicologico dal quale pensavo di non riprendermi ,ma il dolore subìto  è diverso da quello che è il dolore dell’aver inflitto .
Specie se fatto ad una persona a cui vuoi bene che non è esattamente  l’ultima arrivata . 
Il dolore subìto ti mette nella condizione di esserne tuo malgrado vittima involontaria  ,l’altro  dolore,quello di aver inflitto,fa di te carnefice e non è così semplice da gestire con la propria  coscienza se non lo  avevi messo in conto .
Nel ferito il taglio diventa  crosta ed infine cicatrice .
La cicatrice è pelle spessa che il corpo  mette su a protezione .
La ferita di chi infligge è un buco , difficilmente si chiuderà ,rende vulnerabili .
Ho rivisto anche la posizione dell’altra che prima era solo schifo .
Commercialista alle dipendenze di uno studio,non ne conosco una ,nemmeno chi è la stessa titolare del proprio studio,felice di quel lavoro .
Nessun orario ,regole  che cambiano,clienti inferociti  spesso non paganti ,a volte nottate,sabato e domeniche nei periodi caldi per le dichiarazioni .
La pagina fb di lei era un continuo “non ce la faccio più “ 
Si finisce per vivere una vita parallela in quegli uffici ,tanto che a volte il flirtare con i clienti che si vedono più  del proprio marito ,ammiccare ,riscuotere interesse ,vestirsi e truccarsi per riscuotere consensi,in talune diventa l’unico spiraglio vitale ,probabilmente non così raro se in quello studio dopo più di un episodio spiacevole tra una dipendente/cliente ,le relazioni con i clienti che andassero oltre al rapporto di lavoro ,sono state messe al bando,se scoperte .Ed era ciò che la agitava dopo la scoperta che ha comportato di fatto  la perdita di in cliente  .
Elabori e vedi le miserie di ognuno ,tutto prende una luce diversa .
I suoi progetti di vita sono rimasti al palo ,congelati negli stessi schemi ,nonostante desiderasse altro .


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Per chi decide di riprovarci per svariati motivi  ,questa sensazione che ad un certo punto succeda qualcosa di indefinito che cambia la prospettiva è molto comune .
> Ho passato tempo con la rabbia e la vendetta in corpo ,si fa fatica a entrare nell’ottica che chi ti tradisce non lo faccia contro di te ,dopo che come effetto collaterale ,una pugnalata ti è entrata o meglio,ti è stata sferrata  dritta in mezzo alle scapole .
> Poi inizi a pensare che in fondo chi hai di fronte ha fatto la cosa più vecchia e facile al mondo ,scopare  con qualcuno ,tradire in un mondo dove ormai i genitali vengono lanciati con freesbee ,ed è più difficile evitarli che prenderli.
> E lo vedi vacillare con la paura che questa cosa così facilmente replicabile possa ritorcersi contro ,e non è così astruso  pensarlo  .
> ...


Però il tempo per scopare lo trovano! Dai su!


----------



## mistral (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il tempo per scopare lo trovano! Dai su!


Scopare ad minchiam una volta al mese a casetta mentre il marito va fuori regione per lavoro per un sabato  mattinata al mese …..botta di vita proprio.
La scopata fa parte di un pacchetto di ore passate a vomitare le magagne della propria vita ,i malcontenti con i parenti ,i progetti che non si avverano .Il ritratto   di una vita tutto sommato vuota e anche triste  ,a meno che essere sposata ,con progetto e desiderio di famiglia e ritrovarsi a fare pompini nei parcheggii ,sia the new dream,lo troverei triste per me .
I flirt che ha avuto sono stati e sono tutti in quell’ambito lavorativo ,pare essere tipo dall’innamoramenti facile ,a volte tutto ti sembra meglio di cio che hai .
Non è certo così per tutti ,parlo dell’analisi di questa situazione.
Sono passati anni e per lei è ancora così  ,congelata nella stessa istantanea ,ti assicuro che i suoi progetti di vita erano ben altri .
E la mia parte buona ha pena  per questo aspetto ,quella cattiva che ricorda il veleno che lei ha sputato ,strizza l’occhio al Karma.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Scopare ad minchiam una volta al mese a casetta mentre il marito va fuori regione per lavoro per un sabato  mattinata al mese …..botta di vita proprio.
> La scopata fa parte di un pacchetto di ore passate a vomitare le magagne della propria vita ,i malcontenti con i parenti ,i progetti che non si avverano .Il ritratto   di una vita tutto sommato vuota e anche triste  ,a meno che essere sposata ,con progetto e desiderio di famiglia e ritrovarsi a fare pompini nei parcheggii ,sia the new dream,lo troverei triste per me .
> I flirt che ha avuto sono stati e sono tutti in quell’ambito lavorativo ,pare essere tipo dall’innamoramenti facile ,a volte tutto ti sembra meglio di cio che hai .
> Non è certo così per tutti ,parlo dell’analisi di questa situazione.
> ...


Ma che tu abbia pena per lei lo capisco.
È la scusa che non si ha mai tempo per giustificare l’amante è grottesca.
Se il tempo di messaggi, pensieri, acconciarsi, eccitarsi per messaggio e sesso fosse dedicato al coniuge, tutti avrebbero un matrimonio meraviglioso!


----------



## mistral (21 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che tu abbia pena per lei lo capisco.
> È la scusa che non si ha mai tempo per giustificare l’amante è grottesca.
> Se il tempo di messaggi, pensieri, acconciarsi, eccitarsi per messaggio e sesso fosse dedicato al coniuge, tutti avrebbero un matrimonio meraviglioso!


Certo.
im questo caso non era mica possibile fare più di tanto .,tra gli impegni e il marito piuttosto controllante .
Prima del lavoro un messaggio o un caffè insieme ,messaggi in orari incastrati .
Mai usciti la sera ,men che meno giornate o week end.
Il fatto che con uno che vedi col cannocchiale e ci scopi tre volte ,ti trovi a fantasticare di farci figli ,(mentre sui social inneggi all’amore e alla famiglia rappresentata con foto di famiglia ai quali l’amante non aveva accesso) )porta pazienza ma il tuo progetto di vita deve fare proprio schifo o vivi nel paese delle favole che a 40 anni non è così normale .
Qualche esempio del soggetto lo abbiamo avuto anche qui ,briciole che diventano la moltiplicazione dei pani ,ma solo ai loro occhi .
Non puoi passare tutta la vita pensando che far fare la bavetta ad un uomo sia la suprema realizzazione di una donna.
Mi stupisce anche il marito ,se legge il tenore di commenti maschili che lei lascia pascolare sul suo profilo ,mentre si fa foto con le tette di fuori con la scusa degli  auguri di Pasqua .
Io non ho mai permesso e non permetto  che un uomo si prenda certe libertà ,succede solo se fai in modo che accada a meno che tu non sia un personaggio pubblico con milioni di follower sconosciuti che non puoi governare .
Ma è abbastanza evidente che lei si nutra di questo tipo di riconoscimento ,contenta lei .
Il tutto comunque è solo per ribadire che con il tempo il pensiero di chi se la spassa alle tue spalle ,può anche mettere a nudo situazioni decisamente meno scintillanti .


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo.
> im questo caso non era mica possibile fare più di tanto .,tra gli impegni e il marito piuttosto controllante .
> Prima del lavoro un messaggio o un caffè insieme ,messaggi in orari incastrati .
> Mai usciti la sera ,men che meno giornate o week end.
> ...


Non vedo mai cose  scintillanti.
La regressione adolescenziale di moltissimi traditori che cercano trasgressione alle spalle del coniuge, visto come un genitore ostile alla loro indipendenza, continuo a trovarla interessante.


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo mai cose  scintillanti.
> La regressione adolescenziale di moltissimi traditori che cercano trasgressione alle spalle del coniuge, visto come un genitore ostile alla loro indipendenza, continuo a trovarla interessante.


Era comunque una semplice riflessione sul discorso di @Jacaranda che parlava di un momento non ben definito in cui tutto ha assunto  una luce diversa.,Oltre a concordare ,ho cercato di ricordare nel mio caso quale fosse stato e credo sia avvenuto con il tempo (lungo) provando compassione .
Per l’altra che ha ancora la vita avvitata nel generare consenso del maschio di turno e forse passati i 40,il suo bilancio non credo sia così positivo .
Compassione per l’altro,traditore scoperto che ha fatto e fa i conti con il male procurato volontariamente ,che ha dovuto anche fare i conti con i mostri del passato che hanno segnato il lui bambino al quale ha inferto lo stesso dolore.
Ti dirò che tutto sommato tra i tre ,nel lungo ,chi ne è uscito meglio sono io ,mai farei cambio con la vita dell’altra ma ancora meno con mio marito.
Io sono rimasta io,ancora più forte,con la scorza del ferito sopravvissuto,a loro sono rimasti i cocci da rimettere insieme.
Qualche tempo fa ,visitando una città d’arte,stavamo scaricando i monopattini dalla macchina ,monopattini pesanti da lungo raggio.
Io sul marciapiede con i caschi ,lui a scaricarli sul marciapiede .
Mentre lui ne posa uno di slancio ,io sposto una gamba ,la base del monopattino da 30 kg mi arriva come una martellata sulla caviglia.
Ho una soglia del dolore in genere molto alta ,ma ho provato un dolore da sentirmi svenire,credo di aver pianto per 40 minuti stringendomi la caviglia con le mani quasi sicura che si fosse spaccata in due.
Il più disperato era lui tanto che ad un certo punto gli ho urlato di smetterla ,che non lo aveva fatto apposta ,che ero io quella rotta e lui doveva essere quello lucido per agire .non quello da confortare .
La caviglia non si è rotta ma dopo mesi a volte fa male ,
Mi è sembrata così incontenibile la disperazione di aver fatto male involontariamente,che ho potuto figurare cosa significhi rendersi conto di averlo fatto volontariamente.
Fermo restando che se la sia cercata ,è una punizione non da poco.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Era comunque una semplice riflessione sul discorso di @Jacaranda che parlava di un momento non ben definito in cui tutto ha assunto  una luce diversa.,Oltre a concordare ,ho cercato di ricordare nel mio caso quale fosse stato e credo sia avvenuto con il tempo (lungo) provando compassione .
> Per l’altra che ha ancora la vita avvitata nel generare consenso del maschio di turno e forse passati i 40,il suo bilancio non credo sia così positivo .
> Compassione per l’altro,traditore scoperto che ha fatto e fa i conti con il male procurato volontariamente ,che ha dovuto anche fare i conti con i mostri del passato che hanno segnato il lui bambino al quale ha inferto lo stesso dolore.
> Ti dirò che tutto sommato tra i tre ,nel lungo ,chi ne è uscito meglio sono io ,mai farei cambio con la vita dell’altra ma ancora meno con mio marito.
> ...


la compassione che hai visto nel gesto di tuo marito  di confortarti e starti accanto ,  non basta al tuo animo ferito e lo credo bene , ma se è rimasto accanto a te nel soffrire sempre , perchè non si dimentica il tradimento  , cosa pensi provi per te ?
Lo vuoi brutalizzare  , fargliela pagare ,  ma siete rimasti insieme e qualche cosa è rimasto della vostra coppia  , illuderlo o illuderti che tutto vada bene  non la si ha mai la certezza che si dimentica quindi o ci vivi bene o tronchi.
Vedi che non sei soltanto tu sull'altalena , c'è lui come tu .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la compassione che hai visto nel gesto di tuo marito  di confortarti e starti accanto ,  non basta al tuo animo ferito e lo credo bene , ma se è rimasto accanto a te nel soffrire sempre , perchè non si dimentica il tradimento  , cosa pensi provi per te ?
> Lo vuoi brutalizzare  , fargliela pagare ,  ma siete rimasti insieme e qualche cosa è rimasto della vostra coppia  , illuderlo o illuderti che tutto vada bene  non la si ha mai la certezza che si dimentica quindi o ci vivi bene o tronchi.
> Vedi che non sei soltanto tu sull'altalena , c'è lui come tu .


Sai perché non si dimentica?
Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non si dimentica?
> Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


Raramente non concordo con te. Questa è una di quelle volte.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non si dimentica?
> Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


Ma dai….forse per alcuni lo è ma non generalizzerei


----------



## patroclo (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non si dimentica?
> Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non si dimentica?
> Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


se vuoi recuperare un rapporto non credo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Mi spiego.
La mia affermazione deriva dalla lettura dei molti utenti del forum e non da contatti diretti. 
Non faccio nick perché non ho certo intenzione di fare polemiche.
Non è una medaglia nel senso che si vantano del tradimento e, meno che mai, con il tradito.
È una medaglia nel senso che è un riconoscimento di valore.
Nessuno rimpiange le relazioni vissute neppure pensando che hanno causato dolore o avrebbero potuto causarlo.
Non credo che sia solo per evitare il pentimento, visto come ipocrita.
Vedo che l’avere attratto quella (o quelle persone) viene ricordato come gratificante in sé. Avere suscitato una “passione” ed esserne stato sessualmente all’altezza viene sentito come un proprio valore come uomo o donna.
Tanto più questo avviene se nel matrimonio vi è stato un rifiuto sessuale prolungato che ha minato la propria immagine di persona amabile.


----------



## omicron (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiego.
> La mia affermazione deriva dalla lettura dei molti utenti del forum e non da contatti diretti.
> Non faccio nick perché non ho certo intenzione di fare polemiche.
> Non è una medaglia nel senso che si vantano del tradimento e, meno che mai, con il tradito.
> ...


quindi tu intendi un senso di rivalsa verso il coniuge che non ti apprezza? oltre ovviamente alla vanità di piacere


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tu intendi un senso di rivalsa verso il coniuge che non ti apprezza? oltre ovviamente alla vanità di piacere


No.
Affermazione di sé.


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non si dimentica?
> Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


Io sono certa che se potesse cancellarlo ,lo farebbe a qualunque costo .
Non ho mai visto in lui alcun compiacimento  anzi.


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la compassione che hai visto nel gesto di tuo marito  di confortarti e starti accanto ,  non basta al tuo animo ferito e lo credo bene , ma se è rimasto accanto a te nel soffrire sempre , perchè non si dimentica il tradimento  , cosa pensi provi per te ?
> Lo vuoi brutalizzare  , fargliela pagare ,  ma siete rimasti insieme e qualche cosa è rimasto della vostra coppia  , illuderlo o illuderti che tutto vada bene  non la si ha mai la certezza che si dimentica quindi o ci vivi bene o tronchi.
> Vedi che non sei soltanto tu sull'altalena , c'è lui come tu .


Oddio.
Devo rileggere ciò che ho scritto perché non riesco a capire la tua risposta .
A me pare di aver semplicemente scritto che già la sofferenza di un dolore causato involontariamente,volte può essere insopportabile ,a maggior ragione è difficile perdonarsi di aver arrecato “volontariamente” un dolore ad una persona che non è esattamente la prima incontrata sull’autobus.
La compassione ad un certo punto l’ho provata per la vita misera della facocera e della situazione che si è auto causato mio marito ,arrivando alla conclusione che forse,alla fine l’ho sfangata meglio io che ho messo su corazza  anziché pugni di mosche ed insicirezze e perché no,sensi di colpa . 

Quindi non è positivo che ad un certo punto la rabbia ,la vendetta ed il rancore abbiano lasciato spazio al compatimento riguardo all’accaduto?
Viviamo molto normalmente ,da persone libere .
Quando  ho smesso un po di occuparmi del mio dolore ,ho iniziato anche a guardare quello degli altri .
Il dolore è sempre dolore anche quando ne siamo noi stessi la causa .Le colpe sono altra cosa e nessuno le mette in dubbio.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché non si dimentica?
> Perché i traditori portano il tradimento come una medaglia al valore.


Io mai ho pensato di avere questa medaglia al valore ,se vuoi saperla tutta anche il traditore ci pensa a quello che uno ha fatto se sta bene nella coppia,come una mancanza che nasconde se non si è scoperto.
Domanda a chi tradisce


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Io sono certa che se potesse cancellarlo ,lo farebbe a qualunque costo .
> Non ho mai visto in lui alcun compiacimento  anzi.


È uno dei pochi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È uno dei pochi.


Peraltro vuol dire che non valeva la pensa di essere vissuto. Peggio ancora


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tu intendi un senso di rivalsa verso il coniuge che non ti apprezza? oltre ovviamente alla vanità di piacere


Alcune volte può essere.
Intendo che ogni relazione contribuisce a una identità positiva di persona gradevole, sessualmente e mentalmente  attraente, in grado di fare stare bene l’altro e il fatto che questa relazione sia stata vissuta da traditore, non ne inficia il valore.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io mai ho pensato di avere questa medaglia al valore ,se vuoi saperla tutta anche il traditore ci pensa a quello che uno ha fatto se sta bene nella coppia,come una mancanza che nasconde se non si è scoperto.
> Domanda a chi tradisce


Altroché se lo vivi come valore essere stato voluto!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Peraltro vuol dire che non valeva la pensa di essere vissuto. Peggio ancora


Ma infatti!
Ci mancherebbe altro di aver tradito senza gratificazione.


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se lo vivi come valore essere stato voluto!


ma che vordì?
ma quale valore


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Peraltro vuol dire che non valeva la pensa di essere vissuto. Peggio ancora


Purtroppo le somme le tiri dopo .
Se tutto fosse filato liscio probabilmente si ,sono le conseguenze che danno valore positivo o negativo al gesto .
È finita malaccio da tutti i punti di vista ,reazione dell’amante compresa .
Il detto “il gioco non vale la candela” lo hanno saggiamente  coniato  molto prima di noi.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> L'importante è stare bene.
> Il come non è determinante.


Si lo penso anch’io Danny.
La vita è talmente breve che abbiamo tutto il tempo di vivercela bene o dimmerda.


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se lo vivi come valore essere stato voluto!


Ma ad oggi esiste qualcuno di esteticamente normale  che si ponga come questione vitale o valore aggiunto che qualcuno/a possa volerci fare del sesso?
Quindi io,sapendo di avere spesso avuto un discreto numero di uomini che non hanno fatto mistero di piacergli,o che ci hanno provato ,avrei un valore aggiunto ed un possibile medagliere di valore?
E che valore è “conquistare chi la/lo lancia come un freesbe “ per il/la quale non sei stato la prima avventura e non sarai l’ultima?
Ricordi la canzone “oro”di Mango?


----------



## mistral (22 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Peraltro vuol dire che non valeva la pensa di essere vissuto. Peggio ancora


Mai pentita di nulla ,in generale?
Beata te ,io ho la fila di cose che sarebbe stato meglio evitare che hanno messo del tutto in secondo piano l’attimo di Gloria vissuto.
Andando a fare una cosa che adoravo ,anni fa ho avuto un incidente che mi ha lasciata a pezzi fisicamente e psicologicamente ,indovina quanto ricordi positivamente la parte gradevole
Mi sono ripetuta mille volte che sarei dovuta starmene a casa e le conseguenza non sono minimamente valse la parte positiva .


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Purtroppo le somme le tiri dopo .
> Se tutto fosse filato liscio probabilmente si ,sono le conseguenze che danno valore positivo o negativo al gesto .
> È finita malaccio da tutti i punti di vista ,reazione dell’amante compresa .
> Il detto “il gioco non vale la candela” lo hanno saggiamente  coniato  molto prima di noi.


Rispetto al dolore puo essere
Sarà che valuto sempre molto bene prima di muovermi. Dubito penserei che era meglio non accadesse anche solo per le cose che mi sono rimaste: sensazioni affetto ricordi 
Se non valeva la pena di essere vissute vuol dire che sono proprio scema.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Mai pentita di nulla ,in generale?
> Beata te ,io ho la fila di cose che sarebbe stato meglio evitare che hanno messo del tutto in secondo piano l’attimo di Gloria vissuto.
> Andando a fare una cosa che adoravo ,anni fa ho avuto un incidente che mi ha lasciata a pezzi fisicamente e psicologicamente ,indovina quanto ricordi positivamente la parte gradevole
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte che sarei dovuta starmene a casa e le conseguenza non sono minimamente valse la parte positiva .


Quando mi sono pentita era qualcosa che non dipendeva da me. Mi sono pentita di aver stretto legami che si sono rivelati falsi, mi sono pentita di essermi sposata ma appunto non ho colpe per come sono evoluti certo rapporti 
Non agisco mai d’impulso. Penso e ripenso prima di agire 
Poi certo ci saranno cazzate che potevo evitare ma appunto essendo cazzate non le vivo come pentimento.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma ad oggi esiste qualcuno di esteticamente normale  che si ponga come questione vitale o valore aggiunto che qualcuno/a possa volerci fare del sesso?
> Quindi io,sapendo di avere spesso avuto un discreto numero di uomini che non hanno fatto mistero di piacergli,o che ci hanno provato ,avrei un valore aggiunto ed un possibile medagliere di valore?
> E che valore è “conquistare chi la/lo lancia come un freesbe “ per il/la quale non sei stato la prima avventura e non sarai l’ultima?
> Ricordi la canzone “oro”di Mango?


Tu non hai tradito.
Tu non hai sentito il bisogno di conferme.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai tradito.
> Tu non hai sentito il bisogno di conferme.


A volte ho la sensazione che si sopravvalutino le motivazioni che spingono a tradire… ed e’ proprio il tradito a farlo… a ricamarci sopra profondita’, mancanze o ricerche interiori…. Credo che spesso, banalmente, sia un  dar seguito a un’opportunita’…


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che si sopravvalutino le motivazioni che spingono a tradire… ed e’ proprio il tradito a farlo… a ricamarci sopra profondita’, mancanze o ricerche interiori…. Credo che spesso, banalmente, sia un  dar seguito a un’opportunita’…


E perché una opportunità interessa a una persona e non a un’altra?
È come per certi piccoli furti che possono essere spiegati con forme di cleptomania.
Ma perché c’è chi coglie l’opportunità di sottrarre oggetti e chi no?
Chi lo fa non coglie la semplice opportunità dell’oggetto incustodito e neppure ci tiene a possederlo e la maggior parte delle volte potrebbe tranquillamente pagarlo. Il piacere consiste nel sottrarlo, nel sottile brivido del rischio o nella posizione di superiorità rispetto al negoziante o cose simili.


----------



## mistral (23 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai tradito.
> Tu non hai sentito il bisogno di conferme.


Mah,è come farsi un merito e lode del fatto che se apri il rubinetto di casa ti esce acqua .
Capisco possa essere un vanto se sei in Africa sub sahariana ma se sei a Milano ……
I tradimenti che scaturiscono dal bisogno di farsi “figo”,sono quelli che finiscono peggio .
Perché inavvertitamente lasci trapelare particolari , fai fatica a tenerti il cecio in bocca .
Ma si parla di idioti in regressione adolescenziale e non del traditore che lo fa per puro piacere personale .
Penso che il 90% di chi ha scoperto un tradimento ha avuto a che fare con chi ,come appunto menzioni,inconsciamente si sentiva e si comportava come unto dal signore .
Poi quando si è trovato con il culo a terra magari si è reso conto che aveva vinto una medaglia di legno che veniva dispensata con gran facilità .


----------



## mistral (23 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non hai tradito.
> Tu non hai sentito il bisogno di conferme.


Anche io ,come tutti sento il bisogno di conferma magari in taluni aspetti ,ma sinceramente ,trovare qualcuno che voglia scopare  con me in un motel o che mi stia a sentire due ore mentre maledico la suocera ….boh.
Scopo con uno che mi piace  perché mi piace e non voglio rinunciarci,dopodiché ,una tomba sarà più rumorosa di me.
Capisco cosa intendi con chi volontariamente o meno ,in questo ci vede una qualche capacità di conquista,un valore aggiunto ,ma non è così per tutti .


----------



## mistral (23 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Rispetto al dolore puo essere
> Sarà che valuto sempre molto bene prima di muovermi. Dubito penserei che era meglio non accadesse anche solo per le cose che mi sono rimaste: sensazioni affetto ricordi
> Se non valeva la pena di essere vissute vuol dire che sono proprio scema.


Credimi ,le valutazioni ed il toccare con mano,in questi casi sono così distanti .
Puoi immaginare all’infinito gli effetti di una bomba che ti cade in terrazzo,ma la mente ti farà sempre pensare che il danno sarà contenuto ,che le schegge ti possano evitare ,che la struttura regga ….
Quando scoppia è il peggio del peggio che che potevi immaginare, perché entrano in campo talmente tanti fattori emotivi,fisici,di coscienza ,che puoi solo stare male .
Se davvero ci fosse la possibilità di immaginare veramente la conseguenza peggiore ,la maggior parte dei reati non la si commetterebbe.
Ma si sa che prevale sempre l’innata  speranza del genere umano di farla franca .


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Credimi ,le valutazioni ed il toccare con mano,in questi casi sono così distanti .
> Puoi immaginare all’infinito gli effetti di una bomba che ti cade in terrazzo,ma la mente ti farà sempre pensare che il danno sarà contenuto ,che le schegge ti possano evitare ,che la struttura regga ….
> Quando scoppia è il peggio del peggio che che potevi immaginare, perché entrano in campo talmente tanti fattori emotivi,fisici,di coscienza ,che puoi solo stare male .
> Se davvero ci fosse la possibilità di immaginare veramente la conseguenza peggiore ,la maggior parte dei reati non la si commetterebbe.
> Ma si sa che prevale sempre l’innata  speranza del genere umano di farla franca .


Tra reati e tradimento ce ne passa 
Non sto sottovalutando i danni è proprio perché non lo sottovaluto, ancora di più penso che se non ne vale la pena è da pirla farlo 
E nel calere la pena intendo un rapporto che ti arricchisce come persona oltre a farti stare bene. Un concetto assolutamente egoistico ma se vivi un rapporto così non vedo come tu possa pensare “quanto mai l’ho vissuto” 
Dall’altra parte faccio lo stesso discorso . Se mi tradisci almeno farlo con qualcuno che ne valeva la pena, perché tradirmi per una cazzata rientra nelle aggravanti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,è come farsi un merito e lode del fatto che se apri il rubinetto di casa ti esce acqua .
> Capisco possa essere un vanto se sei in Africa sub sahariana ma se sei a Milano ……
> I tradimenti che scaturiscono dal bisogno di farsi “figo”,sono quelli che finiscono peggio .
> Perché inavvertitamente lasci trapelare particolari , fai fatica a tenerti il cecio in bocca .
> ...


Però a te (lasciando perdere che sia vero) fa piacere vedere lei come una poveretta. Di conseguenza la gratificazione  lui è stata misera. Ma gratificazione è stata. Questo non può essere negato.
Certo che ti sembra tuttora assurdo che lui abbia avuto gratificazione da “una così”, ma l’ha fatto. 
Non tutti cercano e trovano gratificazioni senza contraddizioni.Può essere che si sentano in parte frustrati nella ricerca di conferme. Non cambia il fatto che questo stiano cercando.


----------



## mistral (23 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a te (lasciando perdere che sia vero) fa piacere vedere lei come una poveretta. Di conseguenza la gratificazione  lui è stata misera. Ma gratificazione è stata. Questo non può essere negato.
> Certo che ti sembra tuttora assurdo che lui abbia avuto gratificazione da “una così”, ma l’ha fatto.
> Non tutti cercano e trovano gratificazioni senza contraddizioni.Può essere che si sentano in parte frustrati nella ricerca di conferme. Non cambia il fatto che questo stiano cercando.


Quel “poveretta “ è molto riferito al fatto che ,sempre rimanendo in tema di gratificazione ,una persona  adulta che pensa  di avere un certo potere ed una certa importanza perché ti fa pompini in un parcheggio ,direi che si sopravvaluta 
Ed era imbestialita proprio per questo perché nella sua testa lui era debitore per questo scambio .
Per chi ha guardato dal di fuori ,il fatto che si stessero semplicemente usando ognuno per il proprio ego ,era talmente lampante da sembrare impossibile che avessere dato alla storia una interpretazione diversa  tra l’altro anche  tra loro sembrava avessero vissuto due storie diverse .
Poveretta perché lei è rimasta ferma lì ,alle stesse dinamiche ,nella stessa situazione che è agli opposti di ciò che sognava a giudicare dalle chat che ho avuto modo a suo tempo  di leggere o dalla descrizione di mio marito . Poteva essere per lei un’occasione per rivedere la sua vita ,per cambiare il suo approccio alle relazioni .
Piangendo mi disse di  a sistemare le cose con mio marito perché avevamo  la famiglia che lei avrebbe voluto e non era ancora riuscita a realizzare nulla dei suoi sogni .
Salvo poi ricontattarlo per proporgli di andare a casa sua il tal giorno alla tal ora per scopare ,quindi non le è servito molto lasciarla uscire indenne .
Non puoi passare la vita a desiderare il tuo vino se non hai voglia di lavorare la vigna  .


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Quel “poveretta “ è molto riferito al fatto che ,sempre rimanendo in tema di gratificazione ,una persona  adulta che pensa  di avere un certo potere ed una certa importanza perché ti fa pompini in un parcheggio ,direi che si sopravvaluta
> Ed era imbestialita proprio per questo perché nella sua testa lui era debitore per questo scambio .
> Per chi ha guardato dal di fuori ,il fatto che *si stessero semplicemente usando ognuno per il proprio ego* ,era talmente lampante da sembrare impossibile che avessere dato alla storia una interpretazione diversa  tra l’altro anche  tra loro sembrava avessero vissuto due storie diverse .
> Poveretta perché lei è rimasta ferma lì ,alle stesse dinamiche ,nella stessa situazione che è agli opposti di ciò che sognava a giudicare dalle chat che ho avuto modo a suo tempo  di leggere o dalla descrizione di mio marito . Poteva essere per lei un’occasione per rivedere la sua vita ,per cambiare il suo approccio alle relazioni .
> ...


Il grassettato è gratificazione.
Poi il resto è un giudizio su di lei.
Io non dubito che sia una poveretta, ho scritto tra parentesi una espressione che pare dubitativa, ma intendevo che vale per tutte le relazioni, non è rilevante. 
A volte avere potere su una poveretta è gratificante in sé.


----------



## mistral (23 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il grassettato è gratificazione.
> Poi il resto è un giudizio su di lei.
> Io non dubito che sia una poveretta, ho scritto tra parentesi una espressione che pare dubitativa, ma intendevo che vale per tutte le relazioni, non è rilevante.
> A volte avere potere su una poveretta è gratificante in sé.


Ma ti assicuro che anche lei aveva potere su un poveretto.
Erano il reciproco  trofeo


----------



## mistral (23 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra reati e tradimento ce ne passa
> Non sto sottovalutando i danni è proprio perché non lo sottovaluto, ancora di più penso che se non ne vale la pena è da pirla farlo
> E nel calere la pena intendo un rapporto che ti arricchisce come persona oltre a farti stare bene. Un concetto assolutamente egoistico ma se vivi un rapporto così non vedo come tu possa pensare “quanto mai l’ho vissuto”
> Dall’altra parte faccio lo stesso discorso . Se mi tradisci almeno farlo con qualcuno che ne valeva la pena, perché tradirmi per una cazzata rientra nelle aggravanti


Se il danno affettivo avesse una scala ,tradire una persona che si fida e che ha mezza  vita intrecciata con te ,sarebbe quasi da ergastolo .
Se ti sparo,ti creo un danno ed una condanna.
Anche se tradisci la patria o la società per cui lavori sei passibile di condanna. Allo stesso modo il tradimento di coppia  può rovinarti la vita ,è creare un danno difficile  da risarcire .


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Se il danno affettivo avesse una scala ,tradire una persona che si fida e che ha mezza  vita intrecciata con te ,sarebbe quasi da ergastolo .
> Se ti sparo,ti creo un danno ed una condanna.
> Anche se tradisci la patria o la società per cui lavori sei passibile di condanna. Allo stesso modo il tradimento di coppia  può rovinarti la vita è creare un danno difficile  da risarcire .


Continuo pero’ a pensare che i percepiti di gravita’ siano diversi…dando luogo a effetti diversi..
Io sono stata cresciuta da una madre che da quando avevo cinque anni ki diceva : se quando sarai sposata (condizione irrinunciabile) sapro’  che hai tradito tuo marito umiliandolo e mancandogli di rispetto .. non pensare di tornare in questa  casa …
Mio marito è cresciuto  con il padre che si scopava le colleghe e i colleghi che fanno la conta dei punteggi…

E’ come al giorno d’oggi che se paghi le tasse sei sfigato e se evadi figo… 
A proposito di reati


----------



## mistral (24 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Continuo pero’ a pensare che i percepiti di gravita’ siano diversi…dando luogo a effetti diversi..
> Io sono stata cresciuta da una madre che da quando avevo cinque anni ki diceva : se quando sarai sposata (condizione irrinunciabile) sapro’  che hai tradito tuo marito umiliandolo e mancandogli di rispetto .. non pensare di tornare in questa  casa …
> Mio marito è cresciuto  con il padre che si scopava le colleghe e i colleghi che fanno la conta dei punteggi…
> 
> ...


Per mio marito le corna rappresentavano il male assoluto .
Era quasi un mantra .
Suo padre con un tradimento aveva rovinato la loro vita familiare ed economica ,perché fino alla morte (pace all’anima sua) non ha saputo decidere se stare dentro o fuori .
Mia suocera giudica un rapporto malsano solo se ci sono le corna ,al di là delle corna è tutto accettabile ,anche lei è ossessionata .
Infatti non so cosa disse al figlio quando seppe del tradimento ,ma mio marito tornò  a casa pesto perché lei deve avergli rispolverato la memoria su cio che ai tempi hanno passato .
Quindi sapeva benissimo che lui mai avrebbe accettato una cosa simile .
Poi ti capita l’occasione e per pararti le terga tiri fuori l’esempio che ti fa più comodo .
Tra l’esempio di sua madre che li ha fatti sopravvivere e quello del padre che li ha distrutti,ha trovato piu facile seguire l’acqua verso il basso.
Quindi sapeva benissimo cosa succede in una famiglia quando ti piomba in casa il terzo incomodo.
Evidentemente la sua avventura gli sembrava meno grave perché glielo diceva lei che per qualche scopata  cosa vuoi che succeda,non gli è bastato averla vissuta sulla sua pelle per 10 anni.
Infatti da allora la cura di quella sua  ferita non mi riguarda più


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che si sopravvalutino le motivazioni che spingono a tradire… ed e’ proprio il tradito a farlo… a ricamarci sopra profondita’, mancanze o ricerche interiori…. Credo che spesso, banalmente, sia un  dar seguito a un’opportunita’…


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E perché una opportunità interessa a una persona e non a un’altra?


A me interessa, però poi magari mi fermo perché per ottenere ciò che voglio sarei costretto a mentire, e la cosa mi pesa, sia per la necessità che sottende che per il rischio connesso.
Il desiderio lo abbiamo tutti.
Credo che se avessimo la matematica certezza di tradire in una dimensione parallela all'infinito, senza causare danni ad alcuno, lo faremmo tutti.
Avendone voglia, si intende.
L'etica che pretende di non recare dolore a chi si fida di te non avrete più senso, a quel punto.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A me interessa, però poi magari mi fermo perché per ottenere ciò che voglio sarei costretto a mentire, e la cosa mi pesa, sia per la necessità che sottende che per il rischio connesso.
> Il desiderio lo abbiamo tutti.
> Credo che se avessimo la matematica certezza di tradire in una dimensione parallela all'infinito, senza causare danni ad alcuno, lo faremmo tutti.
> Avendone voglia, si intende.
> L'etica che pretende di non recare dolore a chi si fida di te non avrete più senso, a quel punto.


Io credo che a frenarti sia non tanto il dover mentire.. anche perche’ con un partner che ha una relazione parallela da tempo.. non occorre mentire .. basta eventualmente omettere per eleganza.. 
credo che nel tuo caso, come lo e’ stato per me. , tu sia “settato” nella modalita’ “messa in sicurezza della famiglia”.. ad ogni costo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A me interessa, però poi magari mi fermo perché per ottenere ciò che voglio sarei costretto a mentire, e la cosa mi pesa, sia per la necessità che sottende che per il rischio connesso.
> Il desiderio lo abbiamo tutti.
> Credo che se avessimo la matematica certezza di tradire in una dimensione parallela all'infinito, senza causare danni ad alcuno, lo faremmo tutti.
> Avendone voglia, si intende.
> L'etica che pretende di non recare dolore a chi si fida di te non avrete più senso, a quel punto.


Se è un discorso in generale ok se parli di te non vedo perché dovresti mentire e comunque perché portare rispetto o farti problemi verso una che non te ne ha portato


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io credo che a frenarti sia non tanto il dover mentire.. anche perche’ con un partner che ha una relazione parallela da tempo.. non occorre mentire .. basta eventualmente omettere per eleganza..
> credo che nel tuo caso, come lo e’ stato per me. , tu sia “settato” nella modalita’ “messa in sicurezza della famiglia”.. ad ogni costo


Sono tante le ragioni.
Essenzialmente perché non comunque non resta tra le priorità della vita.
Quando le cose importanti e che mi definiscono sono altre, questa rientra tra le varie ed eventuali.
Certo, non l'ho mai esclusa, come non ho mai escluso una vacanza a Rimini.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è un discorso in generale ok se parlo di te non vedo perché dovresti mentire


Perché ho una figlia.
Perché tutti i traditori mentono.
E se lo fanno non è solo per nasconderlo al coniuge, ma per non farlo sapere al mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ho una figlia.
> Perché tutti i traditori mentono.
> E se lo fanno non è solo per nasconderlo al coniuge, ma per non farlo sapere al mondo.


Vero ma non capisco il problema Vista la tua situazione 
Non ho detto di sbandierare ai quattro venti ma farsi dei problemi verso chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di fregarsene di te non lo capisco


----------



## ologramma (25 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché ho una figlia.
> Perché tutti i traditori mentono.
> E se lo fanno non è solo per nasconderlo al coniuge, ma per non farlo sapere al mondo.


o solo confessarlo qui , cosa che mi ha fatto trovare e entrare qui


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero ma non capisco il problema Vista la tua situazione
> Non ho detto di sbandierare ai quattro venti ma farsi dei problemi verso chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di fregarsene di te non lo capisco


Non mi faccio dei problemi, ma in questo momento non sono comunque attratto da nessuna.
Indi non mi pongo neppure il problema.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi faccio dei problemi, ma in questo momento non sono comunque attratto da nessuna.
> Indi non mi pongo neppure il problema.


Questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2022)

Invece io credo che non ci sia nulla di semplice.
La nostra cultura pone pochissimi limiti al sesso e che anzi incentiva un comportamento disinvolto che è totalmente cambiato da soli cinquant’anni fa. Certamente la diffusione dei contraccettivi ha contribuito a separare il sesso dalla riproduzione. Mi ricordo una che mi diceva che negli anni settanta ancora “se resti incinta sono fatti tuoi”. Significa che non vi era modo di fare riconoscere un figlio a chi non avesse voluto farlo e  una richiesta di riconoscimento sarebbe diventato un processo alla moralità della donna. La contraccezione da un lato e l’esame del dna dall’altro, insieme all’aborto legale,  hanno ridotto la paura della gravidanza e così liberato la sessualità della donna.
Ma non esistono modelli di sessualità libera precedenti a cinquant’anni fa, se non tra le prostitute, a vari livelli, che o erano donne sterili (e quindi non avrebbero potuto trovare sussistenza nel matrimonio. Ricordiamo Soraya ripudiata perché sterile? Non era un desiderio del solo Scià di Persia avere figli. Lui poi ha garantito un appannaggio alla bella Soraya che le ha consentito una vita da jet-set. Ma tra la gente comune chi era sterile non aveva vita facile.) Non mi riferisco  alla situazione italiana in cui la Chiesa con il Matrimonio proteggeva la donna.  Nella Bibbia leggiamo della poligamia per avere eredi.
La liberazione sessuale ha subìto una lieve battuta d’arresto con l’aids, ma la diffusione dei preservativi e l’ottimismo hanno rilanciato il sesso come espressione di sé.
Quindi oggi il sesso è una espressione di sé, non è soddisfazione di un bisogno. Esattamente come il cibo non è soddisfazione del bisogno di nutrirsi, ma  è un piacere che deriva dalla varietà, dalla sorpresa, alla novità, dall’impiattamento, dalla “esperienza”e dalla sua narrazione attraverso il quale narriamo noi stessi, la nostra capacità di gusto, livello sociale, potere economico e l’esposizione sociale. Ne viene la narrazione di sé come semplici, sani, genuini o come raffinati, capace di godere della vita, in grado di vivere “a un certo livello“.
Infatti ci si espone fisicamente sui social, così come si esibiscono i cibi.
Dimmi come mangi o fai sesso e ti dirò chi sei. Questo perché si vuole far sapere che si è così.
Del resto le espressioni “ci si stanca della solita minestra” o “minestra riscaldata” usate per le relazioni confermano il parallelismo con il cibo vario che è per chi può permetterselo.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io credo che non ci sia nulla di semplice.
> La nostra cultura pone pochissimi limiti al sesso e che anzi incentiva un comportamento disinvolto che è totalmente cambiato da soli cinquant’anni fa. Certamente la diffusione dei contraccettivi ha contribuito a separare il sesso dalla riproduzione. Mi ricordo una che mi diceva che negli anni settanta ancora “se resti incinta sono fatti tuoi”. Significa che non vi era modo di fare riconoscere un figlio a chi non avesse voluto farlo e  una richiesta di riconoscimento sarebbe diventato un processo alla moralità della donna. La contraccezione da un lato e l’esame del dna dall’altro, insieme all’aborto legale,  hanno ridotto la paura della gravidanza e così liberato la sessualità della donna.
> Ma non esistono modelli di sessualità libera precedenti a cinquant’anni fa, se non tra le prostitute, a vari livelli, che o erano donne sterili (e quindi non avrebbero potuto trovare sussistenza nel matrimonio. Ricordiamo Soraya ripudiata perché sterile? Non era un desiderio del solo Scià di Persia avere figli. Lui poi ha garantito un appannaggio alla bella Soraya che le ha consentito una vita da jet-set. Ma tra la gente comune chi era sterile non aveva vita facile.) Non mi riferisco  alla situazione italiana in cui la Chiesa con il Matrimonio proteggeva la donna.  Nella Bibbia leggiamo della poligamia per avere eredi.
> La liberazione sessuale ha subìto una lieve battuta d’arresto con l’aids, ma la diffusione dei preservativi e l’ottimismo hanno rilanciato il sesso come espressione di sé.
> ...


Il sesso è una della cose per cui vale la pena vivere, ma proprio perché espressione universale in quanto istinto naturale è stato da sempre utilizzato per avallare posizione di potere (dallo ius primae noctis fino alla visione del sesso nelle religioni monoteistiche).
La liberazione sessuale si è accompagnata a un sentimento di libertà come non si era mai visto prima nella civiltà occidentale.
Ora che sta venendo meno è probabile che anche i costumi sessuali cambieranno. Qualcosa già si nota.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io credo che non ci sia nulla di semplice.
> La nostra cultura pone pochissimi limiti al sesso e che anzi incentiva un comportamento disinvolto che è totalmente cambiato da soli cinquant’anni fa. Certamente la diffusione dei contraccettivi ha contribuito a separare il sesso dalla riproduzione. Mi ricordo una che mi diceva che negli anni settanta ancora “se resti incinta sono fatti tuoi”. Significa che non vi era modo di fare riconoscere un figlio a chi non avesse voluto farlo e  una richiesta di riconoscimento sarebbe diventato un processo alla moralità della donna. La contraccezione da un lato e l’esame del dna dall’altro, insieme all’aborto legale,  hanno ridotto la paura della gravidanza e così liberato la sessualità della donna.
> Ma non esistono modelli di sessualità libera precedenti a cinquant’anni fa, se non tra le prostitute, a vari livelli, che o erano donne sterili (e quindi non avrebbero potuto trovare sussistenza nel matrimonio. Ricordiamo Soraya ripudiata perché sterile? Non era un desiderio del solo Scià di Persia avere figli. Lui poi ha garantito un appannaggio alla bella Soraya che le ha consentito una vita da jet-set. Ma tra la gente comune chi era sterile non aveva vita facile.) Non mi riferisco  alla situazione italiana in cui la Chiesa con il Matrimonio proteggeva la donna.  Nella Bibbia leggiamo della poligamia per avere eredi.
> La liberazione sessuale ha subìto una lieve battuta d’arresto con l’aids, ma la diffusione dei preservativi e l’ottimismo hanno rilanciato il sesso come espressione di sé.
> ...


Un conto pero’ e’ il cibo..che da nutrimento passa a piacere e addirittura per molti diventa strumento di benessere quando e’ sano e fa bene.. Ma il sesso si porta appresso significati e conseguenze piu’ profonde e soprattutto non è un’esperienza meramente individuale. 
Con il sesso si puo’ dar vita ad un altro essere umano..si condivide un’intimita’ in una misura molto intensa..e si dialoga …ci si scambia…
Questo per dire che se il cibo diventa anche piacere e cultura, condivisione, salute etc.. parliamo di un upgrade… il sesso come piacevole esercizio fisico svincolato da tutti i significati piu’ profondi di espressione di se e conoscenza dell’altro.. mi risulta piu’ un downgrade…


----------



## Diletta (25 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero ma non capisco il problema Vista la tua situazione
> Non ho detto di sbandierare ai quattro venti ma farsi dei problemi verso chi ha ampiamente dimostrato di fregarsene di te non lo capisco


Perché Danny non vuole comunque mentire, gli fa schifo mentire.
Perché Danny è una bella persona, ecco perché in estrema sintesi.


----------



## danny (25 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché Danny non vuole comunque mentire, gli fa schifo mentire.
> Perché Danny è una bella persona, ecco perché in estrema sintesi.


Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché Danny non vuole comunque mentire, gli fa schifo mentire.
> Perché Danny è una bella persona, ecco perché in estrema sintesi.


Menti a qualcuno che ha diritto di sapere la verità 
Non mi sembra questo il caso
Mai messo in dubbio che danny sia una brava persona 
È proprio perché lo è avrebbe tutti i diritti di vivere una vita diversa


----------



## mistral (25 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché Danny non vuole comunque mentire, gli fa schifo mentire.
> Perché Danny è una bella persona, ecco perché in estrema sintesi.


In effetti Danny che si comporta in modo corretto non facendosi influenzare dalle bassezze della moglie,lo si fa passare come un poveretto.
Io credo che se un giorno ci sarà una donna che gli farà intravedere sapore di futuro,di costruire qualcosa ,non si farà grossi scrupoli a prendere la sia decisione .
Credo che a 50 anni a lui freghi poco degli incontri frugali in motel,è altro che vuole ed è molto difficile da trovare ma non impossibile .


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> In effetti Danny che si comporta in modo corretto non facendosi influenzare dalle bassezze della moglie,lo si fa passare come un poveretto.
> Io credo che se un giorno ci sarà una donna che gli farà intravedere sapore di futuro,di costruire qualcosa ,non si farà grossi scrupoli a prendere la sia decisione .
> Credo che a 50 anni a lui freghi poco degli incontri frugali in motel,è altro che vuole ed è molto difficile da trovare ma non impossibile .


Io spero che a 50 anni non si aspetti una donna per intravedere un futuro ma lo si intraveda anche senza nel caso
Dopodiché farsi scrupoli solo finché non arriva l’occasione buona non mi sembra sta gran cosa


----------



## patroclo (25 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché Danny non vuole comunque mentire, gli fa schifo mentire.
> Perché Danny è una bella persona, ecco perché in estrema sintesi.


ok, eticamente è a posto...ma non è una persona felice ( almeno a me non sembra e direi anche la famiglia), e quindi tutta questa etica a cosa servirebbe?


----------



## Mir (25 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Menti a qualcuno che ha diritto di sapere la verità
> Non mi sembra questo il caso
> Mai messo in dubbio che danny sia una brava persona
> È proprio perché lo è avrebbe tutti i diritti di vivere una vita diversa


Secondo me è questione di indole....una persona onesta, come una persona sincera  lo è sempre e non a comando perché prima di tutto è onesta con se stessa...e quindi sarà onesta e sincera  con chi lo merita ed anche con chi non lo merita...
Il problema è che per una persona sincera è molto difficile digerire le menzogne perché fa difficoltà a concepire la menzogna.... specialmente da chi si fidava ciecamente...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Per mio marito le corna rappresentavano il male assoluto .
> Era quasi un mantra .
> Suo padre con un tradimento aveva rovinato la loro vita familiare ed economica ,perché fino alla morte (pace all’anima sua) non ha saputo decidere se stare dentro o fuori .
> Mia suocera giudica un rapporto malsano solo se ci sono le corna ,al di là delle corna è tutto accettabile ,anche lei è ossessionata .
> ...


Non comprendo la frase “ti piomba in casa un terzo”.
Non mi porto mica in casa il calcetto e quindi nemmeno la tresca. 
Tuo marito si?


----------



## bull63 (25 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un conto pero’ e’ il cibo..che da nutrimento passa a piacere e addirittura per molti diventa strumento di benessere quando e’ sano e fa bene.. Ma il sesso si porta appresso significati e conseguenze piu’ profonde e soprattutto non è un’esperienza meramente individuale.
> Con il sesso si puo’ dar vita ad un altro essere umano..si condivide un’intimita’ in una misura molto intensa..e si dialoga …ci si scambia…
> Questo per dire che se il cibo diventa anche piacere e cultura, condivisione, salute etc.. parliamo di un upgrade… il sesso come piacevole esercizio fisico svincolato da tutti i significati piu’ profondi di espressione di se e conoscenza dell’altro.. mi risulta piu’ un downgrade…





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un conto pero’ e’ il cibo..che da nutrimento passa a piacere e addirittura per molti diventa strumento di benessere quando e’ sano e fa bene.. Ma il sesso si porta appresso significati e conseguenze piu’ profonde e soprattutto non è un’esperienza meramente individuale.
> Con il sesso si puo’ dar vita ad un altro essere umano..si condivide un’intimita’ in una misura molto intensa..e si dialoga …ci si scambia…
> Questo per dire che se il cibo diventa anche piacere e cultura, condivisione, salute etc.. parliamo di un upgrade… il sesso come piacevole esercizio fisico svincolato da tutti i significati piu’ profondi di espressione di se e conoscenza dell’altro.. mi risulta piu’ un downgrade…


semplicemente siamo una società edonista


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un conto pero’ e’ il cibo..che da nutrimento passa a piacere e addirittura per molti diventa strumento di benessere quando e’ sano e fa bene.. Ma il sesso si porta appresso significati e conseguenze piu’ profonde e soprattutto non è un’esperienza meramente individuale.
> Con il sesso si puo’ dar vita ad un altro essere umano..si condivide un’intimita’ in una misura molto intensa..e si dialoga …ci si scambia…
> Questo per dire che se il cibo diventa anche piacere e cultura, condivisione, salute etc.. parliamo di un upgrade… il sesso come piacevole esercizio fisico svincolato da tutti i significati piu’ profondi di espressione di se e conoscenza dell’altro.. mi risulta piu’ un downgrade…


Sono entrambi piaceri che non vanno a intaccare i rapporti di potere.
Si può scopare ognuno come gli va, con chi gli va. Tutto è normalizzato affinché ogni persona possa attraverso il sesso trovare la gratificazione che non può trovare nel lavoro e nella società che pressano perché si diano alte prestazioni.
La libertà iniziale si è trasformata in libertà limitata al campo sessuale.
Infatti...


danny ha detto:


> Il sesso è una della cose per cui vale la pena vivere, ma proprio perché espressione universale in quanto istinto naturale è stato da sempre utilizzato per avallare posizione di potere (dallo ius primae noctis fino alla visione del sesso nelle religioni monoteistiche).
> La liberazione sessuale si è accompagnata a un sentimento di libertà come non si era mai visto prima nella civiltà occidentale.
> Ora che sta venendo meno è probabile che anche i costumi sessuali cambieranno. Qualcosa già si nota.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> semplicemente siamo una società edonista











						Cos'è l'edonismo e in che modo influisce sulla tua salute? - Salute + medicina 2022
					

Assaporare i piaceri della vita è legato a una migliore salute e benessere. E no, questo non significa necessariamente binge drinking o feste selvagge notturne.




					it.lipsumtech.com


----------



## mistral (25 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non comprendo la frase “ti piomba in casa un terzo”.
> Non mi porto mica in casa il calcetto e quindi nemmeno la tresca.
> Tuo marito si?


Se vieni scoperto,il terzo ti piomba nella vita reale per forza.
Se la fai franca,rimane nella bolla degli unicorni rosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Se vieni scoperto,il terzo ti piomba nella vita reale per forza.
> Se la fai franca,rimane nella bolla degli unicorni rosa.


Ah se vieni scoperto. Mica avevo capito. A me per ora mai capitato. Per questo non capivo.


----------



## Diletta (26 Marzo 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Secondo me è questione di indole....una persona onesta, come una persona sincera  lo è sempre e non a comando perché prima di tutto è onesta con se stessa...e quindi sarà onesta e sincera  con chi lo merita ed anche con chi non lo merita...
> Il problema è che per una persona sincera è molto difficile digerire le menzogne perché fa difficoltà a concepire la menzogna.... specialmente da chi si fidava ciecamente...


Bravissimo! È esattamente quello che penso


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissimo! È esattamente quello che penso


Ma tu parli di persone che sono autentiche.
Qui ti abbiamo trattato malissimo perché tu per mantenere l‘immagine positiva di tuo marito, volevi modificare la realtà è il mondo.
Adesso ti rendi conto che hai dovuto rinunciare alla immagine di lui, perché era una immagine falsa.


----------



## mistral (26 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah se vieni scoperto. Mica avevo capito. A me per ora mai capitato. Per questo non capivo.


Il tradimento fa male solo se viene scoperto ecco perché ci si incazza due volte ,per il tradimento e per l’incapacità di  non farsi beccare .


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Il tradimento fa male solo se viene scoperto ecco perché ci si incazza due volte ,per il tradimento e per l’incapacità di  non farsi beccare .


Ma grazie a dio abbiamo scoperto con chi dividevamo la vita!


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Il tradimento fa male solo se viene scoperto ecco perché ci si incazza due volte ,per il tradimento e per l’incapacità di  non farsi beccare .


difatti credo da sempre che non è capace di proteggere il proprio matrimonio dalle proprie velleità merita di perdere tutto, me compreso ovviamente anche se oramai per me non vale più questo discorso. Fino a quando valeva, ho sempre agito in modo da non lasciare il minimo sospetto a nessuno. Cura maniacale di ogni dettaglio.


----------



## mistral (26 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma grazie a dio abbiamo scoperto con chi dividevamo la vita!


Non sono sicura di essere felice di avere avuto questo trauma .
Non mi ha fatto bene fisicamente e psicologicamente ,ha rotto parti non riparabili ,ha aperto brecce dalle quali può entrare ed uscire di tutto.
Non so.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sono sicura di essere felice di avere avuto questo trauma .
> Non mi ha fatto bene fisicamente e psicologicamente ,ha rotto parti non riparabili ,ha aperto brecce dalle quali può entrare ed uscire di tutto.
> Non so.


Io ci ho pensato molto.
Meno male che ho scoperto con chi stavo condividendo la vita.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Non sono sicura di essere felice di avere avuto questo trauma .
> Non mi ha fatto bene fisicamente e psicologicamente ,ha rotto parti non riparabili ,ha aperto brecce dalle quali può entrare ed uscire di tutto.
> Non so.


Io sono grata, ma la mia situazione e’ sicuramente diversa dalla tua.  Ha dato origine a un cambiamento e a una buona dose di consapevolezza sana. 
Ora mi voglio un po’ di bene..quasi mi coccolo


----------



## mistral (26 Marzo 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io sono grata, ma la mia situazione e’ sicuramente diversa dalla tua.  Ha dato origine a un cambiamento e a una buona dose di consapevolezza sana.
> Ora mi voglio un po’ di bene..quasi mi coccolo


Riguardo al pensare di più a me e ad  innescare un cambiamento in primis interiore ,è successo anche a me .
Ma non so se sia sempre indispensabile migliorare le cose passando attraverso situazioni limite .
È vero che si acquisiscono molti aspetti positivi in primis per noi stessi ,ma è anche vero che devo sempre fare i conti con quella parentesi e con la persona che ho davanti ,che è stato anche quello.
Ora la situazione è sicuramente tranquille a di assoluta normalità ,ma per anni il suo arrancare e faticare per riprendersi il posto ,è stato logorante ,per lui la anche per me .
Spesso ,le punizioni che si infliggeva ,il patimento ,erano pesanti da sopportare .
Devo dire che però,dovendo e volendo pensare solo a me ,e al mio di dolore ,ho anche imparato a mettere il suo in fondo alla lista .
Comunque sono stati anni sospesi,persi,e sono parti dell’unica vita che ho a disposizione .
Abbiamo anche creato danni ad una figlia che era in piena adolescenza e necessitava di presenza attenta visto che ha un bel caratterino.
La pazienza ,la dedizione ,l’ascolto,la guida,in quel frangente non erano così disponibili.
Ce l’ha fatta pagare parecchio ,è stato faticoso farla tornare sul binario del dialogo,si è sentita incompresa .
Continua ad essere una adorabile stronza ma ci siamo perdonati.


----------

